# Spheres of Influence:Rhiannon in Jepardy? GAME



## Tilmamir (May 10, 2005)

This is a new game - the members have been chosen (are friends) and thus the game is closed to new members.  Perhaps in the future, then the DM feels more comfortable with PbP, we can add more players.
Thanks

CAST
DM - Various characters . . . . EN name . . . . Tilmamir . . . .played by Dan H
Inwe  - Druid/Rogue . . . . . . . EN name . . . . Tinuvel . . . . played by Kathy H
Relsyn  - Cleric/Sorcerer . . . . EN name . . . . Gwahir . . . . .played by Dan K
Airith  - Rogue/Sorcerer. . . EN name . . . .Zachian . . . . played by ZachW



Rogues Gallery


----------



## Tilmamir (May 10, 2005)

*Getting together - openers*

Note:
 - - the Current monarch is HRH Matilda Cuthbert
 - - The current Patriarch is Clement XVII

 - - The current year 232 Kings Year

Relsyn  (for Reslyn's eyes only)
[sblock]
*Coldeven 8--*
While in the library late one night in St. Macedone’s Library in Arras, concentrating on the tome before you, the heavy wooden door at the back of the room opened quietly, but bumped the book cart with a soft thump that distracts you.  

Since none but you are ever here this late, and the door was locked, you are suspicious and a bit spooked.  It is very dark except for the yellow glow around the candle you are using to read by.

A minute passes nervously.
You call out a wary "heigh ho" and slide into the darkness a bit.

From behind you, a soft tug on your hair and a quiet "hello" stands the hair on your neck on end.  Suddenly, you recognize a low soft chuckle as coming from Garret.

Suddenly relieved, you ask "why have you made the trip here from Antioch, especially in your frail condition?"

Garret: "The order has urgent need of someone who knows a bit about investigation and is young enough to travel a bit in search of knowledge.  I immediately thought of my friend and favorite student... you"

Garret: "I also thought a bit of adventure might do you some good to clear your mind of the worries at home.  Perhaps make a name for yourself, even?  Can you spare some time - perhaps quite a bit of it - for an adventure?"

Garret: "If you agree, you need to meet with a small group back in Antioch. I would like a companion for my trip home, too." he says with a smile.

Do you Accept his offer?
[/sblock]

Inwe (For her eyes only)
[sblock]
*Coldeven 5--*
Inwe crouched low in the shrubs, watching a fawn nurse from his mother.  
"Nothing is more pure than new life, and the natural order of life" he mentors always said.  Nodding at the thought, she stood and walked back toward the village without disturbing the deer.

When she returned, the wise one Elvólad Amanodel was watching for her from his chair under the sassafras tree.  He was tall among elves, and also most wise.  His white hair was spider web fine, and the wrinkles sprouting from the corners of his eyes betrayed his long life.  He had traveled much in his youth, but now preferred to sit quietly among his friends. He beckoned her over. 

"I have received a message from the human lands," he said while apparently pondering the message more than the one before him.

When prompted again, Elvólad focused on you and told you the tale:
"The human lands often argue over the smallest items.  I have seen wars between cities over the price of grain.  I have witnessed a single man rise over his peers and dominate them for greed. It is not natural for one to be over another without the good of all before all.

For the last little while, especially since the end of the Great Snake War, Human Kings have fought with the Pontiff and the church of Eli for control of the people.  While we do not intervene in their affairs, the message I received makes me pause.

Something that may change the balance of nature and man, something hidden for some time, is being sought.  We know not if the church or King would have restraint with this item of power, but we have cast our lot with the church. 

I tell you this because I have chosen you to be a representative of our people in this quest.  I trust your sense of balance and order, and I believe that you can judge if either party is worthy of this item, or none.
If I tell you more, I will thus influence your decision.

I ask that you travel to Antioch with a trading party, and meet your party at the Mitre Inn on KY 232, Coldeven 25 at dinnertime."

"Do you accept this quest?"
[/sblock]

Airith (for his eyes only)
[sblock]
*Fireseek 27--*
The Black Dragon Pub is a greasy quiet place just a little bit upscale from the usual bawdy joints by the Upper Docks. The room is dark,but has small brass oil lamps burning on a few tables, and the room is free of the "companion" women and more sinister characters of the busier halls two blocks over. Sitting at your usual table with Smoke licking the beef juice from your fingers, a group of noisy ruffians storm in and fall into a tumble of arms and legs. 

As they untangle themselves, they immediately look around and sober up. There are four of them, and not of the nicer sort. They are dressed in the rough cloth of the dock workers and  general laborers of the area - dark brown pantaloons, loose whitish shirts, and colorful sashes around their waists. They are kind of out of place here, but none of the  other patrons notice their presence after the initial tumble and guffaw. 

For Airith, these are not strangers at all. You know them as the "Stilettos," a small party you used to associate with. They are careful, professional, and certainly not prone to tumble and fall unless they planned it that way. 

Rodney, Carolina, Taryn, and Malik note you as they walk up to the bar and order the best ale. Malik flips the hand sign "we need to talk" to you as they quietly banter at the counter. With drinks in hand, and an extra for you apparently, they move to the table next to you and talk quietly about the news of their guild. 

As the next move is yours, you turn your chair around and are sitting at their table and listen and drink. They are talking about the rash of thefts around the Hill District. _Takes the cunning of a fox to do that, you think._  Taryn is the first to speak to you as she scratches the dog Smoke's, ears and covers the usual pleasantries. (how's business? doin ok?")  

"Heya. We have heard about a job that is… well…ah" she scratches her head.

Malik intervenes with "it's a bit unusual, odd. The strange thing is, the client is…" 

They all pause to casually glance around the room. After signaling "clear" Malik continues.
"the client is a church. And they want absolute secrecy and anonymity. We are too well known around Malta, and no one is to know who we select for the job, save our contact. We were paid well just to pass this on to you and never speak of it again." 

They all smiled. It must have been easy money. And, you believe they are trustworthy to keep their word. No one would use them again if they had no honor.

"This is a search and retrieve mission. It may take some time, but they said the payoff would be good.  Believe you me, it will be if our part was a sign. If you accept, all you have to do is tell us, and we tell our contact.  He says he will get you some information before you have to leave, for Antioch I think. Whatdaya say?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Gwaihir (May 12, 2005)

*RELSYN SAFFIRE: Priest of St Macedone*

Relsyn Saffire rubs his eyes to mitigate some of the sleepyness and fatigue, then rubs his hand over the fluffy hair on his chin.

"Investigation? I don't really have much experience in that sort of thing, save for the type that occurs in books? And the thing with father has been going on long enough that I'll live with it."

Sighing and closing the book, Institutes of Salixian Thought, Relsyn says, "This book has an interesting analysis of Salix's third campaign." Then he sits in quiet thought.

Finally, Reslyn considers the old librarian, "You obviously think I'm the right guy for this to have walked all the way here, when you could have sent a bird, or a spell. Please tell me you didn't come all this way alone?" 


OOC: Do we really want to spoiler all this stuff, I'm Ok with having everything be open, unless it is purposely sneaky.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 12, 2005)

*Getting together (Relsyn) - Coldeven 8*

Reader - read Relsyn's opening message

Sitting down slowly into an accompanying chair, Garret rests his forehead his hands and says softly: 
"You are right that this is important.  This comes from way above the likes of me or you.  I suspect even to the archbishop of Antioch!  I was asked to find a trusted person for this quest as I know many souls. This person was to be unknown to the Queen, and I was not to use any delivery of this message that could be intercepted. 

I know many fine scholars, and many hearty and hale adventurer types.  But most are known to the Knights of Malta or the Ears of the Queen. Several I do not trust. 

You, Relsyn, I trust.  You are able to to the job. But are you willing?"

Garret looks up at Relsyn and chuckles...

"You know, in my younger days I did some adventuring as well.  Many of the old books you like so well were found on such adventures.  I thought you might appreciate the chance to be first to rediscover some long lost tome.

And you know me well. I traveled here with a merchant caravan who thought I was going to visit a son.  Not too bright, but nice people to travel with. We arrived just before sunset."


----------



## Gwaihir (May 12, 2005)

*Adventures make one late for breakfast.*

Relsyn smiles slightly at the thought of his old mentor regaling the merchants with tales of a son who doesn't exist, interpersed with true tales of obscure knowledge hidden within even more obscure books and scrolls.

"And I trust you, and St. Macedone's will as well. I will accompany you to Antioch and find out what the Archbishop desires of me. Perhaps this will be the one big adventure of my life. I can regale my grandchildren with tales of high adventure and amazing sights. So be it."

He stands and shakes the stiffness out of his legs.

"Can it wait until I finish cataloging shelf four?"


----------



## Tilmamir (May 12, 2005)

*Getting together (Relsyn) - Coldeven 8*



			
				Gwaihir said:
			
		

> "Can it wait until I finish cataloging shelf four?"




Gerret:
"I think we have a few days before we need to leave.

I was to give you this if you accepted the task before you"

Garret reaches into his pocket and hands an envelope to Relsyn.  A quick glance shows it is written on fine paper and is sealed with wax and a signet ring.  It is addressed to "the one who joins us"

Relsyn opens the letter and reads:


> *From Archbishop Irwin, servant of His Holiness Clement XVII, Pontiff of Eli, Lord of the Endless Flame whose glory and honor we strive to keep in this dark world of evil, and whose flame is the light of all created things.
> 
> To: Specially chosen friend of the church.
> 
> ...




"Now, to that room I have waiting. a bed , a bed, a small insignificant book for a bed"
With a friendly pat on Relsyn's back and a yawn, Garret goes for the door.
"I will see you tomorrow.  Lunchtime here?"

OOC anything you need to do before leaving for Antioch?


----------



## Tinuviel (May 12, 2005)

"I have been with you a mere twenty years.  Though I have learned much, there is much yet before me.  Are you sure I am the best you can send?  I do not fully share the trust you have in me to make the right choice.  But I am willing.  If you really choose me, I will follow your words and represent our people and our world as best I can.  I trust your judgement."


----------



## Tilmamir (May 12, 2005)

*Getting together (Inwe) - Coldeven 6*

Elvólad nods thoughtfully and stares at a nearby tree for a few minutes.
He nods again, more certainly this time, and looks straight at Inwe.
"Yes, you are the one.  We have a need, as do you.  Perhaps this trip in the human lands  will help you in your need.  Ahh, don't protest.  I know you well enough for this...

I am old, to be sure.  There is more you need to know, and perhaps I may yet be around to show you when you return.  But, for the next while of your training, I can not be a good mentor.  Life must teach you."

Elvólad appears to nod off into meditation.  As Inwe leaves, he says in parting  "Honor your people and be true to yourself.  Fare thee well child."


----------



## Tilmamir (May 16, 2005)

delete


----------



## Zachian (May 17, 2005)

Yes?


----------



## Tilmamir (May 27, 2005)

delete


----------



## Zachian (May 27, 2005)

"You can tell this contact of yours I am interested and his secrecy and anonymity will remain intact.  It doesn't matter who hires me, they are all customers.  Make sure he is aware of my usual terms, plus some spending money to get me to Antioch and what not.  I will also need specifics; what we are after, who has it, where it is, how much security, you know... the basics."

Airith thinking to himself: "Work has been slow and I could use a decent payout.  Don't get ahead of yourself though, better to be causious than identified, wanted or dead."

Airith's General Terms -
Won't be an assassin, won't beat someone up, won't divulge any information(expects the same of the employer), won't rob someone outright(need to have a pretty good reason, better be an item, won't steal money), etc.....

Airith smiles, raises his glass and proposes a discreet toast, just loud enough for the five of them to hear, "To the job."


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2005)

*Getting together (Airith) - fireseek 27*

"to the job" They all respond.
After a very short amount of time, the others leave quietly. You are quite sure nobody here even noticed anything more than a few friends joining for a drink.

You return to your room and put your affairs in order to be away for a little while. Two days later, a page boy from the temple nearby brings you an envelope and a small bag. A quick glance shows the note is written on fine paper and is sealed with wax and a signet ring. It is addressed to "the one who joins us". 

note as above [sblock]
From Archbishop Irwin, servant of His Holiness Clement XVII, Pontiff of Eli, Lord of the Endless Flame whose glory and honor we strive to keep in this dark world of evil, and whose flame is the light of all created things.

To: Specially chosen friend of the church.

Thank you for accepting this quest. Understandably, you are confused what this mission entails. You will be informed more by myself at the appointed time: KY 232, Coldeven 25 for dinner in the private room of The Mitre Inn.

Make personal arrangements to accommodate the following:
Time to complete: Unknown
………Payment: 40GP / month for expenses, 2 months in advance

………upon return of the party
…………………500GP each
…………………division of the remainder of the unused "persuasion"
…………………money plus the spoils, among the living. (coin, treasure, books...)
…………………The church reserves the right to take and / or compensate
…………....………for any holy items found.

…………………Additional significant information on M. Cuthbert's
………..……………doings earn the standard reward of 50GP each

…………………Additional unforseen services will be paid at a reasonable rate.
...............A small pension will be offered to remaining close kin in the event of death.

Please be prompt - we will be awaiting your arrival.
[/sblock]

In the bag are ten gold coins and a carefully written note on a scrap of paper that says 







> "for your retainer - ten gold
> boat to Antioch, Pellican, leaves
> tomorrow with passage paid."



The boy, completely unaware of the significance of either the note or bag, had tipped his hat and run out on to the street and around the corner while you were reading.

It is Coldeven 2, giving you twenty-three days for the trip. The boat is leaving soon, should you choose to take it. You would probably have a week to kill in Antioch, before your meting.

[OOC - Role play or Just show up at the meeting - its up to you.]


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2005)

Unless I hear contrary from any of you - I will begin the meeting On Thursday, 2 June 2005

Where: in Antioch 
 When: COLDEVEN 25, Kings Year 232
 Place: Mitre Inn

Inwe and Relsyn each have 20 GP mysteriously "on account" at whatever inn they lodge in, in Antioch. (Airith was paid in advance, minus boat fare)

ADDED 6/3/2005
As we have kept roleplaying, ignore the meeting until we all get there.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 31, 2005)

*Reslyn Saffire - Priest of St Macedone*

Over the next two days Relsyn busies himself with the cataloging of Shelf four. As he does this He plays over the contents of the note and what it portends in his mind. Often he finds he has distracted himself and has to go back and check the work he has done in the previous few minutes. 

"Oh Jewel," he sighs late that evening, holding them rumpled letter in his hand, as he lays back on the small cot in his cell, "What have I gotten myself into? This portends trouble for the both of us." 

In the morning, Relsyn seeks out Garret. "We can leave tommorrow morning, after morning prayers, if you wish. I have little gear to gather. I have also spoken to the cook and requested provisions." He pauses, "Are you sure I will be up to this?" He looks questioningly at his old mentor.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 31, 2005)

*Getting together (Relsyn) - Coldeven 10*

Garret nods enthusiastically. "Oh, I think you are ready. I understand that this is an adventure. I used to love going on adventures, and I started earlier than you!"

He checks a few books on the shelves, removing them carefully, browsing through the pages thoughtfully, and then reshelving them.

"Tomorrow then.  I am honestly not sure what adventure this will bring.  It may be dull and boring.  But it may have some interesting libraries to uncover.  Like I said a few days ago, many great tomes were found on such adventures.  I see a few here from my prime that bring back memories." He again pauses briefly.

"Macedone himself, bless his name, would have us seek knowledge.  It is not always in books that insight and knowledge are found." 

"Tomorrow, we travel to Antioch.  I believe there is a barge or two heading that way.  I shall book passage for us!  I look forward to hearing about your insight of St. Salix's thrid crusade.  I know very little of that. And, of course, there are many new topics to discuss and so little time to do so."
He chuckles deeply, "I pray we do not send the barge-men swimming for shore with our talk" and he waves you. "I shall return shortly" he says and he leaves the library.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 1, 2005)

Airith scratches Smoke's head as he leans back in his chair, the meal he just finished was tasty and filling.  The Mitre Inn has a few less patrons than earlier but this is due to the lateness of the hour.  Airith eyes the room one more time as he takes a sip of his pint, but only sees the same thing as a few minutes ago.  A drunk man sitting on a chair, his upper body lying over the table, sleeping off the large amount of ale he consumed.  Two other men nursing pints of their own.  The innkeeper cleaning up from the nights activities.  And the help continuing their activities as before.

To himself, "I am so bored.  I must be, I must have eyed this place three or four times the last five minutes.  This week has dragged by at a snail's pace.  The voyage here at least had some scenery, and the crew was actually fun to hang around with once they were done with their duties.  But here, in Antioch, other than the shops, I am getting so bored.  I don't want to draw to much attention to myself, so I hope this will be worth laying low for a week.  Hopefully this meeting tomorrow will lead to some excitement and some coin."

Seeing the innkeeper arouse the drunken patron Airith finishes his pint and then makes his way to his room.  Smoke follows just behind.  Airith lies on the bed stairing into the black.  "Tomorrow, the excitement begins tomorrow."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 1, 2005)

*Relsyn Saffire*

Waking earlier than usual, Relsyn packs the few things that belong to him, dons the Clerical Vestments he wears only rarely, then sits on his cot and ponders the upcoming journey, mentally checking off the things he will need. 

He gathers his things neatly in the corner, then heads down to morning prayers, expecting to meet Garret there.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 1, 2005)

Slowly walking away from Elvolad with Cildar at her side, Inwe shakes her head, bewildered by the task set before her and the trust given her. She pauses, looks up, watches the wind move the leaves in the canopy overhead.


 “This world must survive.” she thinks. “If I am here to work for that preservation, so be it.” She returns to her shelter to gather what she will take on her journey and wish farewell to all those who have become her family. After a last meal, she sets out by the light of moon and stars.


 For a time she wanders along the river, taking time to listen for the sharp cracks of pieces of ice breaking from the bank and being tossed among the rocks. “There is beauty in every detail,” she recalls, studying some rabbit tracks along her path. Each night while sitting by her fire, she looks upward to watch the sparks fly up to meet their starry counterparts in the sky. And she thinks. About this journey, about what Elvolad had said to her, about the balance he had spoken of.


  “I must find this balance in myself.  Then perhaps I can trust my choice.”


 After a week of wandering the woods, she sets off toward Antioch to meet up with whose to whom she has been sent.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 1, 2005)

*Getting together (Relsyn) - Coldeven 11*



			
				Gwaihir said:
			
		

> He gathers his things neatly in the corner, then heads down to morning prayers, expecting to meet Garret there.




Coming down the road, Garret is in his finest traveling clothes: The heavy indigo blue robe cinched tightly around his waist to keep out the cold Fireseek [February] air. The hood of his cloak is up over his thin hair and comes around his face. He enters the room lowering his hood and smiling from ear to ear, obviously eager to go.

Together, Relsyn and Garret perform their daily prayers in the modest chapel in the church.
As they stand and gather their gear, Garret begins " I have booked a ride on a barge leaving this morning. We should be able to make it to Antioch in a week or so, in modest comfort.  Shall we begin?"  He walks down the road to the docks and clip-clops over the wood docks.  

Garret walks up to a barge with the name "seaweed" elaborately carved into the gunwale on front and back of the craft. The boat is about four paces wide and perhaps ten paces long, tapering sharply to a point in the stem and stern sections. A small cabin with three cramped rooms is neatly fitted with the implements of sleeping and cooking for the crew of seven. By the smell of it, it is now loaded with smoked meat and cheeses.  

The Captain, Ezekiel Jacobs, extends a hand to Garret and heartily welcomes him aboard. "We'come bick, rit when ye said yed be. thirs mut be the youngun ye ment'nd.  Wec'ome!" and says as he extends his hand to help Relsyn.  "Zeke they call me. do da same." He shows Garret and Relsyn to the cabin they will  share, and then quickly goes about putting the barge out into the stream with the polemen casting off and deftly pushing the craft where it needs to go.

Relsyn, Garret, and Zeke spend the next few days discussing the deep matters of the church, ancient documents each have been analyzing, and the matters of steering a barge down river. "Goin' upriver is herder, be needin ropes and horses for da tuggen if it be hevy"

At sunrise on the sixth day, Seaweed glides into the docks in Antioch.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 2, 2005)

*Relsyn Saffire*

Stretching his stiff legs, Relsyn steps off the good Barge, _Seaweed_, onto a dock that looks like it hasn't been repaired or upgraded since that last war. 

"Well here we are" He thinks, "onward and Forward!" He smiles to himself, "youve read too much Salixian philosophy over the last few weeks, your starting to think like they do."

Relsyn extends his hand to help Garret over the tall step off the barge. "Thank You Lad," acknowleges the old priest, " These old legs are a bit stiff!"

"If thats the worst of this adventure, we'll have a lot to thankful for." He turns to Ezekiel and gives him a little salute, mimicking the soldiers salute. "To you Captain and your gallant crew: May St. Xantas' speed, St. Keoughtoms Health and St. Macedone's Knowlege be yours." He bows slightly at the waist.

"Far thy well, boy." Replies Ezekiel returning the salute and tipping his oversized red hat. Several of the barge hands smile and wave.

The pair walks away from the docks toward more familiar sections of the Holy City, passing booths selling fish and fowl and various forms as well as other trinkets and goods.

"You could have given them a proper benediction," kids Garret.

"It wasn't a true blessing and Ezekiel Jacobs is wise enough to know it, even if all his crew isn't." Smiles Relsyn in response.

Inspite of his familiarity with this city, or perhaps beacuse of it Relsyn Saffire, holds Antioch in high esteem. He loves visiting here, the libraries, the history, even the well manicured lawns and parks. Many shrines accent the city center area, which centers around the many temples. Many priests and the servants of many saints walk these streets, and the air is heavy with incense, which almost succedes in masking some of the more unpleasant odors of the large city. As they approach the open square surrounding the Holy Seat and The Great Church to ELI Himself, the incense wins and overcomes the less pleasant smells, which here, at the heart of the Great Church would be wholly out of place.

"Heres the Mitre Inn," says Relsyn pointing.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 3, 2005)

*Getting together (Relsyn/Airith): Coldeven 24*

The Mitre Inn is a very nice establishment run by Kedardojar Astoacan.
It is a good quality establishment located in the heart of Antioch, near the center of the city but just out of the highly trafficked tourist area. The three story edifice is of a fine light sandstone, with marble sills and stoops.  The doors and shutters are painted a dazzling blue. 

The oval sign hanging over the door announces "The Mitre Inn and Tavern"  in tight lettering, and is part of the welcoming front entrance. The doorway is lit by sconces on either side of the door.  A lettered menu next to the door  has the following items on it: 


> Week's Menu
> COLDEVEN 22-28, KY232
> 
> Main Courses 1GP
> ...



Our Scene
Just after afternoon prayers, a man dressed in bright yellow and red cloak and hose is seen stiffly walking down the street and turning into the Mitre Inn with upturned nose. He gives a terse nod and smile to the innkeeper at the bar and sets up a stool in the corner of the dining hall. Pulling the deep amber lute from its place on his back, he gives it a quick tune, and sighs. 

The group of four people at one of the tables are deep in conversation and have not even noticed the bard. Another man leans back on two of the four chair legs at a table toward the back of the room, his grey haired dog resting its head on its paws under the table.  When the bard says "Matteuw Burshel at your service, esteemed guests of the Mitre Inn" they all look in his direction.  He begins to sing a haunting song about a long lost love, and settles in for an evening of entertaining.

The sound of pots and pans clinking together and plates being washed emanates from the kitchen as the dinner hours approach. The room is spotless, with 23 tables in the main taproom, each a rich mahogany polished to a deep shine. A raised bar and server area projects into the room a few paces, and allows Mr. Astoacan to  have a clear view of his customers.

Out the window, two men can be seen walking slowly across the road. One walks with obvious stiffness and age, while the other is young and obviously very respectful of the elder. By the looks of them, they have just arrived in Antioch. The younger points at the sign and the older nods.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 4, 2005)

*We're Here!*

"Heres the Mitre Inn," says Relsyn pointing, "We're a day early. Shall we have a bit of beer  and a bite before I head to the rectory and you head home? I imagine you wife will want to see you."

He walks to the posted menu, standing behind a short fat man wearing a blue tunic and his thin wife, who are examining the menu as well, and pauses a moment to read it, turning back toward Garret he says, "the smoked boar sounds good, I remember the Almond Pudding to be heavenly. Hungry?"


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 5, 2005)

Garret: "No. I had better get home.  You know my wife, always worried. In your old age, Relsyn, don't ever forget your wife the most precious gift Eli has sent to you."

"My home is just over the hill, and I believe the rectory is just there..." Garret points down the small street.  "I await news of your return. Here in Antioch, or in Eli's halls of light."

He puts his hands on Relsyns head and gives the proper benediction and blessing for travelers. With a smile to Relsyn, he turns and walks up the street, disappearing out of sight over the crest of the cobbled hill.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 5, 2005)

Coldeven 23, KY232
Inwe walks over the bridge into the region of Antioch.  The guards there barely glance her way, and then continue their conversation "... price of almonds way too high. Wife won't make an almond pie if I stuck a dagger in her back to force her too..."
they laugh as Inwe continues beyond hearing.

About a half hour later, nearing high noon, Inwe enters the city proper.  The streets are all paved, and the buildings have been standing a long time. There are grand marble temples, cathedrals, and shrines everywhere. 

For the visitors benefit, signs point to most of the major points of interest. The center of town is filled with manicured parks and gardens, and the strong smells of incence exudes from even the stones of the grand church buildings there.

Signs for several inns are to be found at several street intersections, including the Mitre Inn.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 6, 2005)

[ FYI -  Tilmamir accidentally posted the last two entries as Tinuviel - sorry K.]


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 6, 2005)

Relsyn once again picks up his pack and wanders off in the direction of the rectory of St. Macedone.  A chubby priest with thick eyebrows meets him at the door.

"Ah Relsyn, Returned from Arras?" asks the man.

"Yes, Spinser, back for a day or two, perhaps more. Is there an empty cell for me?"

"Of course, I'll show you."

Relsyn sleeps that night in the rectory and spends the next day secluded in his cell preparing for the unknown journey ahead. Late in the afternoon he packs his things, calls to Jewel and sets off for the Mitre Inn.

He steps inside, walks to the bar and signals for the barkeeps attention.

"Yes, what can I do for you?" the barman asks.

"Where is your Private Room?" Relsyn asks. Following the mans gesture, he walks that way, deftly dodging the pretty young waitress who flits by him with a tray full of Boar and Fish.

"A pity no Almond Pudding" thinks Relsyn as he enters the private room.


CLERIC SPELLS PREPARED
[Sblock]
0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1: (D) Protection from Evil, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements
[/Sblock]


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 6, 2005)

*Getting together (Relsyn/Airith): Coldeven 25*

Wrinkle sits on the floor in the darkest corner of the heavily draped private room of the Mitre Inn. He is dressed in black, apparently unarmed and at ease on the floor. It is absolutely silent in here, with only the clink of a porcelain cup on a small plate occasionally interrupting. There are no windows here, and the only portal into here is the velvet-padded door. "Kind of like a cave" he thinks. The table in the center of the room is quite beautiful, flawless in it mahogany color and satin finish. The chairs around the table match its elegance - padded leather seats and arms with brass tacks trimming the upholstery. Various appetizers are laid out on the table, along with cups for tea and water.

Archbishop Irwin sits at the table with absolute calm. The door opens as Irwin sips his tea. He looks up to see the arrival of the first of the unknown candidates. A young cleric sticks his head in the door and glances around. Irwin looks at him blankly for a few seconds, then smiles. "Enter and welcome. The others should be here shortly." He gestures to a chair by the table.

Irwin is a tall man, with salt and pepper hair, and a strongly chiseled face. His robes are gray, with spun-gold cloth trim, gold cording, and four scarlet velvet bars on each arm. He is obviously a man of power, sitting comfortably in his chair. He makes no move to start the conversation, but rather sits watching the others while drinking his tea. He pushes a bowl of almond pudding toward the others, and reclines a little.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 6, 2005)

*Airith Before the Meeting*

Airith wakes later then normal.  He sits on the edge of the bed and rubs his eyes.  Smoke looks up and then puts his head back down.  "Today's the day, guess we better get ready."  
He heads down stairs to catch a bit of brunch and asks for Kedardojar if a bath could be drawn.  Kedardojar nods and then goes about his other business of pouring drinks and serving his patrons.  

Airith goes back upstairs, throws Smoke some table scraps and starts to pack up his things.  He hears a not at the door and a young woman's voice says, "Your bath is ready sir, at the end of the hall."  "Thank you" and continues the last bit of packing.  "Come on Smoke, need to get cleaned up to meet the new employer."  Smoke licks his chops as if to savor what he had just consumed and follows Airith to the end of the hall.

Airith enjoys the rather warm water.  It has been some time since he has had a warm bath and he looks to enjoy every moment of it he can.  After he feels he is clean enough dresses in his gear and tucks away his other belongings.  He puts on Smoke's saddle and gear and heads back down stairs.  

Knowing he still has some time he orders a pint and finds a table.  "Don't know if the employer is here or not, and I don't want to seem to anxious.  I'll wait a bit and see if I have any competition."  

After a short time Airith sees a man ask for the private room and heads down the hall.  "Well Smoke, shall we go."  Smoke responds by getting up and they both head to the room.  Airith smiles at Kedardojar as he passes and Kedardojar gives him a smile and a knod back.  Airith knows what rooms it is since he asked and took an opportunity earlier in the week to look it over.

Airith enters, a rather short man but tall for a Halfling dressed in dark drab colors.  His hair pulled back in a ponytail and looks to be very clean.  He catiously looks around and hears, "Enter and welcome.  The other should be here shortly."  Airith sees a man in the corner on the floor, the young man that entered ahead of him and another man sipping tea at the head of the table motioning him to take a seat.  Airith see the meal set at the table takes no time sitting and preparing a plate.  He hears the crow speak some bizarre language on the young man's shoulder and they chuckle a bit.  Seeing as no one is talking, Airith begins eating the meal and reaches behind him with a bit of meat that Smoke takes and eats.  To himself, "Might as well eat while I can."

_(No offense DH just putting it in my own words)_​


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 7, 2005)

*Meeting the Man*

"Greetings Monsignor," Relsyn inclines his head, "It is a very great pleasure to make your acquaintance." His eyes meet with the man who is possibly the second most powerful Churchman in all the lands, second only to His Holiness, Clement XVII. He sits when the Archbishop indicates he may.

Trying to hide his nervousness as best he can, Relsyn helps himself several of the sweetmeats of a large plate, as well as a cup of tea and an extra large helping of Almond pudding.

As he does this he looks around the room and trys to size up those he sees.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 7, 2005)

*The Mitre Inn Private Room: Coldeven 25*

As Relsyn finds his seat, the door opens again and a rougher looking man enters with his dog. Irwin repeats his look and welcome, and Airith takes a seat as well. Smoke, the dog, looks around and sniffs the air. Someone on the floor in the corner tenses up slightly, but relaxes as it passes him by. The raven, on Relsyn's shoulder, also draws the attention of the dog. In response, the raven croaks "gli odori del cane dei pesci" Both Relsyn and Irwin chuckle, glance at each other, and settle back to their waiting - Relsyn and Airith beginning to eat their dinners.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 7, 2005)

The city is bewildering.  So much stone, so many buildings and people.  Inwe feels quite out of place.  Soon however she comes across a park and stops to readjust.  Then, wandering a few of the streets that seem to hold most of the inns and stores, she finally sees a sign pointing the way to the Mitre Inn.  



   Upon arrival, still a day early for her scheduled meeting, she enters through the dark doorway with a glance at the menu.  She orders an ale and banana crumble, then sits at a small table in the corner.  From here she observes the other customers as they eat and talk.  She watches the flickering torches and the running shadows they create.  She listens to the bard performing a song for some special occasion two tables over.  Then she returns to the park where she had found a group of elves who told her she could stay the night there.



   The following morning she wanders more of the city.  Then glancing up at the sun, realises she should get back to the Inn.  To the bartender: “Is there a man of the church here to meet a group of people?”  After a quick nod to a hallway leading back into the building, he returns to serving his customers.  



   Inwe follows his nod through the dark hall until she reaches a door left cracked open from which she can hear the clatter of eating and a few voices.  She knocks quietly and enters, looks around at those already gathered.  “Sorry.  I believe I'm a little late.”


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 8, 2005)

*The Mitre Inn - a beginning: Coldeven 25, KY232*

"Just on time, my dear. Come in and have a seat. Tea?"

As Inwe comes in, a badger follows her through the door, nose in the air and on high alert. The huskie, neck hair straight up, is restrained only by the hand of Airith. After a few seconds, both relax into a tense peace - wary eyes on each other each time the other twitches. Inwe sits at the table, puts a few items on her plate, and begins to eat.

A husky dwarf, all dressed in black, stands up in the corner of the room, and moves to the remaining chair at the table. His black beard and mustache hide all but his eyes and a scar along his throat. He nods in respect to Irwin.

"Welcome friends, each of you was chosen for this task based on either a talent you have, or by someone who trusts you can help with our assignment. We are in need of a party to search for and recover an item of historical and religious significance.

I am Archbishop Irwin, Archbishop of Antioch, and consul of antiquities and artifacts for the church of Eli. The Church of Eli Museum and Archive, of which I have oversight, houses the documents of the church, going back nearly to the arrival of the Remnant Ships that landed from Eire. We are also charged to find and recover items from antiquity, for the benefit and display for all the church.

It has been nearly ten years or so since our last party went out to rediscover and return the three sapphires found by St Xantas in the bright desert. They were able to find one, and it is now on display in our museum. The ever greedy king, Sullivar Cuthbert, went to great lengths to hinder the quest, and even imprisoned the party for some time before we could negotiate their release. We believe his daughter and reigning sovereign, Matilda, is every bit as greedy and opposed to us.

We have kept this party as secret as possible from the queen in the hopes that this quest is successful and timely for you. You all are unknown to the Queen, and none but myself will know who you are until the assignment is complete. After that, fame is yours, or absolute anonymity, as you wish.

Before I go into details of the artifact we are trying to recover, and your payment, are there any questions?"


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 8, 2005)

"What is the importance of these jewels that the king or queen would want them so dearly? And why does the church desire them so?"

Inwe picks up Cildar and holds him, scratching his head while still allowing him a clear view of the dog nearby.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 8, 2005)

*Irwin replies to Inwe*

Well, the other two sapphires are known to be lost. All leads are closed for now, and our researchers are continuing to scan documents for clues to these, and many other, artefacts. As for the Gems themselves, they obviously have historical significance as Saint Xantas himself was the one to carry them.  Each has powers of its own, and each one is different.  The one in our museum has, at this time, no practical use, is very valuable, and it is very beautiful.

The King was trying to get them, partially to foil our plans, partially because of their value, and probably to discern some personal use for them.

That being said, this assignment is for another item completely, which I will go into detail in a few minutes.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 9, 2005)

*Airith Chimes In*

"Is it my understanding then that the churches in other towns will not be assisting us in our quest to find this artifact?  And if they are not, can we trust anyone with the details of this particular mission?  Are we expected to keep you informed of the progress we make?" Airith questions.  "If you are about to explain all this then by all means please accept my apologize and continue on."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 9, 2005)

Relsyn nods a bit and addresses the Archbishop. "Please continue, Monsignor, I have no questions as yet." He pushes the empty bowl that once held almond pudding aside.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 9, 2005)

*Irwin continues ....*

As Relsyn is sliding the plate across the table, Kaydar (the inkeeper) enters and personnaly clears some of the plates, replaces the sweetmeats and tea, and makes a quiet retreat.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 10, 2005)

*Irwin continues ....*

"The artifact we are looking for is a staff. It has had many names, but in most of the old stories it is called the "Staff of the Elioim" I can tell you a bit about its description, what we know about it, and where it was last seen, but more investigation on your part will certainly be necessary.
It is a staff, as I said.  Most documents agree that it is about seven to eight human hand spans [5 feet] , a fist stone across [two inches] , and made of magically hardened oak wood. Several documents and stories say it has a woven basket head, while others say there is no ornamentation on top, but it has a large bole six spans from the ground.  We are sure it had a gem, and are also sure it is no longer there.
The oldest of stories about the Elioim Staff originate before the golden age of Rhiann, many thousands of years ago. It is believed to have belonged to a race of people that no longer live today, and have long been unknown, other than the buildings they built.  You will undoubtedly see some of these in Malta. The staff is said to have power over weather, earth, and water. One tale says the staff drove away a plague of locusts with a mighty wind. Another mentions lightning coming from the staff and destroying the enemies of the Elioim. Of course, these are probably exaggerations of stories told many times over, and no recent stories are told at all about it having power.
 It was last known to exist only 1800 years ago, when the gem was removed form the staff and lost to the annals of time. The staff stood in Malta for a long while after, but too was lost some centuries later. There are a quite a few staffs in Malta today. The great families use them as trophies in their silly Game.  We had our eyes on three of these as potential leads for the Elioim Staff. One is generally held by the Youngstrom family.  Another by the Cuthbert family. And , the last by  the Greyson family. 
I mention the family names, but of course, there are several branches to each family tree.  The staff could be at any of their houses, and perhaps even among other "worthy" noble families who have earned the right to brand their trophy.
It will be your charge to determine if any of these, or perhaps one of the five other staffs, are the Elioim Staff.  We can not ask them directly to examine the staffs, as they have already denied the church access and our relations with the great families is poor at the moment. But, perhaps you may find a way to see them. To get the Elioim Staff, we surely cannot afford their inflated price, but again perhaps you can think of some way to negotiate for the staff - a reasonable price may be paid by the museum. For this you will be paid our finders fee.
It will also be your charge to try to reunite the staff with the gem. We will triple the finders fee if you bring the staff to us with the gem known as Eli's Tear. Oh the joy that would bring to me."

Irwin's eyes actually wet a little with the hope that brings him, but he quickly regains his composure. He continues…

"The finders fee will be five thousand crowns per person for the staff alone or gem alone. 15000 crowns for the staff and gem together. Expenses are to be paid at 40 crowns per month, two months paid in advance. We have a location in Malta where messages can be safely dropped off. I expect a report monthly, and would like updates for significant events like finding information on the gem's whereabouts."

"If you find other treasure, we reserve the right to keep and compensate the party for religious items.  The rest is for the party to decide what to do with.  All treasure objects will be examined at the end of the assignment by our appraisers for your and our benefit (coin excluded) We expect honesty and integrity while on the churches assignment. Murder and outright theft will be unacceptable."

Irwin relaxes a little, refilling his tea.  He takes a piece of pastry off a plate and brings it toward his mouth. He lowers it a little again and asks, "Any questions now?" Then he takes a bite of the pasrty.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 10, 2005)

Airith's eyes widen as he hears the name 'Cuthbert' in Irwin's description. He lets Irwin finish before commenting on the families.

"The last guy to meddle in Cuthbert affairs was tried for treason. No one knows what happened to him afterwards. If we were to be found out, I don't think the Cuthbert family would take any less mercy on us than this last gentleman. Not to mention the Cuthbert family is well known throughout Malta and the land, seeing as they are 'king'(said in a very sarcastic tone) and all. Any investigation would likely get back to them.

The other two families you mentioned may not be nearly as bad, but are still well known. Both are sizable families living in and around Malta and each could take months to check out each household of either side."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 10, 2005)

*Irwin replies to Airith*

Irwin: "I see you are from the Malta area then. You are right to be cautious. All the families in their silly Game are well known. The competitive nature of the Game, not to mention the outstanding effort and wealth spent to out-play each other shines like a beacon to all who are out to make a quick sovereign or fame."

As Relsyn and Inwe look blankly between Airith and Irwin, he continues...
"The Game, as it is called in the Malta upper eschelons, has to do with the status and pecking order of the elite. The parties they throw and gifts given among themselves, not to the needy or poor mind you, the greatness of their houses, the beauty of their gardens... all this plays into some ranking of who are the top socialites, and ultimately the power of the family."

Irwin addresses everyone again...

"The Game is vanity. The wealth squandered is unbelievable. The danger to 'lesser people' is minimal unless you cross them. The Anchient and Venerable Church is above that kind of pettiness, and thus we occasionally are spurned or attacked.  Your status, even though working for the museum, will be seen as 'working class' and thus invisible to them."

"Do not worry about that, but do be cautious not to get noticed too much. As they do not talk to each other much, you likely have time to work without being noticed. I also recommend starting at the back door of the palaces first, if you get my meaning."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 10, 2005)

*The meeting continues: questions and introductions.*

Irwin again looks around to see if there are any more questions...

While you are thinking about what I have said, I believe introductions are in order. Don't you?"

Irwin looks at Relsyn. "Garret is your friend, I believe. A very good man. Please, introduce yourself to your companions and me."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 11, 2005)

*Relsyn Saffire - Introduction*

"Quite so, Monsignor," responds Relsyn, shifting in his seat to correct his posture, "Though friend is probably not a sufficient word to describe what Father Garret has meant to me, Mentor, Guide, Compass would perhaps do more justice."

He glances briefly at each of the other guests at this strange dinner party and their menagerie--Elven woman with Badger, Halfling man with his smelly dog, the black clad dwarf.

He thinks, smiling to himself "We wont be conspicous at all poking around the rich sections of Malta, leading our merry band of animals about."

He drinks a sip of water from a fancy glass, twisted in some odd way, and speaks.

"My name is Relsyn Saffire, I am originally from here in Antioch and have spent most of my days here, save for some months spent in Arras. I was raised by the scholars of St Macedone in a dormitory not to far from here. I have spent the majority of my life being trained by that order of eminent scholars and am honored to be counted among their number. It is a pl.. " He pauses, " Oh this is my familiar, Jewel." He gestures toward the raven who is perched on one of the rooms shelves not to far from Relsyn. "I am pleased to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 13, 2005)

*Introduction*

After finishing the food on her plate, Inwe looks around and begins.

"As I am not from around here, and in fact have never entered this city before, all these great family names mean little to me, except that I have heard mention of them before.  The group of druids I have been living with in the forest since I was very small has little to do with this competitive world of men.  I have been sent in response to a message sent to my mentor and as part of my teaching.  The badger with me is Cildar.  Really quite nice unless you threaten him."

"As for a question, I do have another: For a staff with such power, would anyone really allow it to be merely shown in a museum?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 13, 2005)

*A response*

Irwin, leaning forward a  bit and brushing back the wings of white along his temples, looks toward Inwe.

"Ah, a fine point. Would anyone allow it to mearly be shown in a museum? Well, the staff is indeed expected to be powerful, once re-assembled.  I do not expect anyone of minor abilities will be able to do anything with it but enjoy its beauty. So it should be safe from most common thievery in our museum.

As for those with 'means' to procure the staff - part of why we want it is to keep it secure from those who would abuse it. We fear its power ourselves, for little is known about what its power is.  Once known, the item itself may indeed be a collectors item for other museums, but more likely will remain here. Other retreived items are now in private collections.

As you are elvenkind, I will not take offense at your question as it applies to the Ancient and Venerable Church of the Eternal Flame. We are above using such a noble item for greed or self serving deeds. Materially posessing it, the knowledge of its greatness, and the history of such an item makes me flush with excitement. Allowing all to view it would spread the awe of it."

Indeed, Irwin is flush with extatic heat and pleasure. After a second, he shakes it off and continues.

"Inwe, as for not being in Malta or Antioch, this should not be a problem.  As Relsyn has said, he has been here for some time and can help the party if time needs to be spent here.  I believe that another of your party has spent time in Malta." He glances toward Airith.

"We chose the party carefully to cover the cities we expect you need to visit."

"As for the competitive world of men, " he pauses to chuckle, " the men of Malta are the most competitive I have ever seen. They are absurdly competitive, but dangerous only to those who are a threat.  Again, you should be safe as long as you remain below their view."


----------



## Zachian (Jun 14, 2005)

"Then I take it that is why I was chosen." Airith says with a grin.  "Airith Pipehill from the great city of Malta at your service.  I know the city fairly well but I must admit my knowledge is mostly of the shadier side of town if you catch my drift.  My four legged familiar and friend here is Smoke.  He is generally nice and likes a good scratch on the head."  As Airith says this he reaches behind him and scratches the top of Smoke's head.

"I have spent the last couple years or so doing odd jobs for anyone that wants to hire me.  Delivering messages, like my ancestors, or retrieving lost or stolen goods.  And don't let my stature fool you, I can fight with the best of them and have been known to have a few tricks up my sleave."  He takes a drink from his mug and waits for the dwarf to introduce himself.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 14, 2005)

*Wrinkle*

As all eyes shift toward Wrinkle, he squirms in his chair, his mouth moving, but no sound coming out.  He is dressed all in black.  He wears heavy leather boots over  black baggy pants.  He is muscular, armored with black chain mail, and decorated with intricate dwarven leatherwork on his belt and shoulders. As with all dwarves, he is stocky , but tough and lean as well. His beard is well groomed, bound into two tails under his chin, and his dark brown hair is pulled back and bound behind his head at the moment. He is scarred from left eye, to lip, and down into his beard. While grown back, it is evident in his beard that a blade had once gone deeper down toward his neck.

Irwin speaks on Wrinkle's behalf. "This is Wrinkle Waybright.  He is a fighter who has worked on my behalf before, and I have asked him to join this party. As you can see…" he points to the scar on Wrinkle's face and neck, " Wrinkle has been in battle before."

"When he came to us, he was in poor shape, and unable to talk. He is from a small enclave of dwarves in the mountains north of  Sardinia. Wrinkle comes from a long line of fighter-bards, able to trace his lineage back to the time of Saint Salix.  His silence is a tragedy, since his knowledge of lore and song long forgotten elsewhere is great. He is able to communicate, but it will take a bit of practice for you to understand him well."

Wrinkle puts his left hand into a pocket and comes out with what appears to be a fist full of clay.  It has a tube out one end, and each joint of his fingers covers a small hole. As he puts it to his mouth and blows, the most unusual sweet whispering sound comes out. A common bar tune jauntily follows and everyone smiles at the tune. A second after the tune ends, the sound coming out seems familiar, language-like. 

He looks around, and makes the sound like _"yooo eyke ahhh uuuune?"_ and looks around again…


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 14, 2005)

"Yes, that was lovely.  Sounds like something I heard while I was walking around town yesterday.   You play wonderfully."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 14, 2005)

*Where do you want to go?*

"Now that introductions are done, you need to determine an initial approach for your search. Let me clarify your goals:
The museum would like you to return the staff and the gem.
We believe the staff is in Malta, if anywhere. We do not know where the gem is.
Update me as you can on your progress.

There are documents here in Antioch that could help you, but they have been thouroughly searched by our scholars.  The Library in Malta has a document cache that could help your search as well."


----------



## Zachian (Jun 14, 2005)

"Well, since we are already in Antioch, I wouldn't mind looking over what information the museum has.  These documents might help us to familiarize us with the items you require.  Pictures, drawings, and detailed descriptions would be most helpful."  Airith slides his mug away from hiomself towards the center of the table.  "Of course if the rest of you want to get right to Malta we could do that also."  Airith turns to Irwin, "I would also like to know how we are to keep in contact with you?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 14, 2005)

"I for one, would be very interested in the documents pertaining to this matter. Perhaps they can shed some light that can help us identify this artifact." Relsyns eyes light up at the prospect of poring through documents that havent been looked upon by mortal eyes in several centuries.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 15, 2005)

*Contacting Irwin*

If you leave a message at the Bastion Inn for "Guest Frances Mallard" or at the Boars Head Inn and Tavern for "Albert Oneglass," I will get the message.  Perhaps Airith is known at some establishment where I can leave a message for him?


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 15, 2005)

"I agree with Airith.  I would like to learn as much as possible here about the item we seek and its history before leaving this city.  And it would seem I have a bit of knowledge to catch up on to equal these companions."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 15, 2005)

*Irwin*

Irwin says "I can introduce you to the Cannon of the museum, Hugh Westcott.  He will show you the documents and evidence that shows you what we know so far.  Please also feel free to stroll through the museum. I must say it is quite spectacular in its depth and bredth of history."


----------



## Zachian (Jun 15, 2005)

*Airith*

"The Black Dragon Pub in Malta is as good a place as any.  I will admit, it is not the nicest establishment being found in the Dock District and all.  It is a bit dismal and the population there is something to be desired.  I am not sure that all will feel comfortable staying there."  Airith looks at Wrinkle, Relsyn, and Inwe as he says the last bit.  

"There are finer establishments in the western districts, much more comfortable.  However, they are more expensive and I can't be sure that all messages would stay confidential.  The houses like to play their games and information, about anything, may fetch a coin or two for the first person to share it."  

"Although, the Underplow Inn and Pub in the Farmer's District might be a good place to get in contact with us.  I know the owner, Thilo Underplow, pretty well from my days selling Ale.  He runs an honest business and sacks anyone that doesn't value an honest living.  It is a rather large place with lots of people coming and going, but it would meet the needs of small and large.  And as I recall the beef stew was excellent." Airith smiles at the thought of eating it again.

"As for here in Antioch, this inn seems to be a good place to get a message to us.  I don't know how long we will be here though.  I don't want to speak for the rest of you but I figured after perusing the museum's literature we would find our way to Malta, if that's our best bet."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 16, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"I agree with Arith," Relsyn nods toward the halfling, "Lets look at the documents that pertain to the staff, then be on our way to Malta. Unless there's somebody else we should talk to before we leave?" Relsyn looks toward the Archbishop.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 16, 2005)

Irwin shakes his head, "no, there is not anyone else in Antioch you have to see. A brief review of the museum archive would show the texts from which the information I summarized for you came.  I really doubt you will gain new knowledge here."

"We have not worked in Malta at all, other than to do sone looking of the surface to see if there is enough information there to follow up on.  The cleric who contacted Airith is known at the library there, so he had to be very broad in his study to cover any tracks."

"This is how we know the families who may be involved with the staff.  There were references to more detailed information about the history of the staff, like what happened after the gem was separated from the staff, but he could not get to it with the line of research he was following."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 19, 2005)

*Wrinkle*

Wrinkle scratches the scar on his lip, obviously in thought.  Then he plays again.

"ieeee ssssiiink whhheee shshshshooooolllllld ooooooo tooooooo aaaallllltaaaa oooon"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 20, 2005)

*Irwin continues ....*

"Well, if there are no other comments..."

He reaches is arm under the table to the bag inconspicuously set there, and pulls out five pouches - four nice black velvet, and one larger red velvet bag. He hands a black bag to each of Inwe, Relsyn, Airith, and Wrinkle.  Inside you find 5 Sovereigns and thirty Crowns [80 GP] each.

"This is the first two months stipend, as promised.
I shall be glad to introduce you to Monsignor Westcott, the Cannon and curator of the Museum now, if you wish.  Perhaps tomorrow?"


Irwin looks into the red bag, then seriously at each of you.
"To make to party's chances better, we are willing to offer some or all of these items.  It will be our understanding that these are on loan from the museum, and must be returned at the completion of the assignment.  The valus of each item is known and will be subtracted from equally from the finders reward if lost.  If you wish to keep the item, then that will come from your share of the prize.

Do we have and understanding?"

As all agree, he puts four item on the table.
First is a bar of black iron, large enough around to be grasped by a large hand, and about two hand spans wide.  It has a button on the end of it which can be slid either in or out. [1" * 3/4" * 8"]  "An immovable rod" say Irwin as he demonstrated how to activate it, leaving it about three inches above the table.

Second is a round rod, a little shorter than a human hand span, with a medallion integrated into the middle of the rod.  On the medallion is a fine engraving of an oasis in the desert. The trees and water are so fine you pause to see if they are actually moving. (They are not)  On the back of hte medallion are etched the words 'sicuro a casa.' "One time per week, your party can incant the words on the back, and all willing life in contact with the incantor will be translated into a safe place with food and water. When dismissed, you will be in exactly the same place as you were when you left.

Third is a ring with no special markings other than the word 'friend.'  This will charm any one animal, within range, like the charm animal spell.

Finally, Irwin pulls out another ring with a lizard like animal embossed on it, running around the band. As you look at it, the lizard seems to fade... or does it? "This will help one party member hide [+10] at will, and also disguise him or herself."

With the items on the table, he repeats "these are on loan, understand. We want these back."  He leans back, stretches slightly, then stands up and refills his tea.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 20, 2005)

"I am ready to get to work.  And if there are no objections, I would carry the friend ring."  Inwe looks around at the other travelers.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 20, 2005)

*Airith's pick*

Airith turns to Inwe, "Yes I would also like to get to it." He reaches for the immovable rod. "I think I would like to borrow thiiiis." He strains as he tries to move the rod but his attempt is useless. "Ah yes the button." Airith moves the button and sits back down in his chair examining the rod and pressing the button back and forth. "Unless someone else wanted it." He continues to play with the item like a kid with a new toy and waits for the others to pick what is left.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn partially stands, leans over the table, and looks curiously at the four items revealed by the Archbishop. " I would carry the immovable rod, with the consensus of the party, of course." He pauses, "And I am ready to begin the adventure, and I think we should have a short chat with Monsignor Wescott for starters. If the rest of you do not wish to come, I could meet you somewhere tommorrow after talking with the good Canon."

He stands fully and places the coins given by Archbishop Irwin in his belt pouch.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 20, 2005)

*Wrinkle Waybright*

Wrinkle stands and looks at the rod with the circle part as Relsyn and Airith grab for the same bar. He picks up the rod of safety, along with his coin, and mouths 'ready' and signals for the door with a shrug.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2005)

*Reslyn*

Relsyn shrugs as Airith takes the immovable rod. "As you will." He says with more than a hint of disapointment. "Unfortunately, I have no need for the the remaining item, the ring of hiding. Monsignor, I await your convenience to meet with the Canon." He sits and takes a long drink of water from the fancy glass.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 20, 2005)

"If you would like to borrow the rod I could make do with borrowing the lizard ring."  He puts the rod back on the table and picks up the lizard ring.  "Probably for the best anyway, less likely to lose this."  Places the ring on his finger.  "Shouldn't come of of that finger for anything."

Airith also takes the small pouch of coin meant for him, opens it and examines it, and then places it among his possessions.  "Are we going to meet with the museum people tonight or tomorrow?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 21, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"Are you sure Airith?" Relsyn asks, " I have no desire to create any bad blood in this group, especially given the task and its mentor. While it is true that I see no use for the lizard ring and would find the stationary rod more useful, I will submit to the will of the party. In any case all these objects are for the furtherance of the mission and should be used by all toward that end."

He picks up the immovable rod and experiments with it a bit. Eventually he sets it near his shoulder, and Jewel alights on it.

He directs his attention to the Archbishop, "Monsignor,I would prefer to speak to the Canon yet this evening, if it can be arranged."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 21, 2005)

Inwe stands, puts her bag of coins into her sack.  Cildar rises from where he has been lying on the floor to stand by her side, ready to follow her.  "I also would like to hear from the canon.  And I echo Relsyn in saying tonight if possible."


----------



## Zachian (Jun 21, 2005)

*Airith*

"Don't worry about it Relsyn, the ring should prove useful." Airith jumps down from his chair, "Lets get to it, don't want to be up until the wee hours of the morning." He puts the pouch of coins in a bag on Smoke. "Don't worry boy, it's not to heavy." He gives Smoke a pet on the head.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 21, 2005)

*To the Museum*

Irwin finishes his tea and sets the cup and saucer down.  "Well then, it is to the Museum we go.  I thought you might want to see the documents, so I warned Monsignor Westcott that we may be stopping over.  The museum will, of ourse, be closed.  But, he is more that willing to show you around."

Irwin opens the door to the hall and allows each of you to leave. After signing a paper at the inkeeps desk, Irwin leads your party out the door and down the street toward the center of the city.  

The gardens are beautiful, even in the early spring. You approach the museum from the front, the paths of the park flow right up to the raised entrance.  After climbing a dozen stairs and you come to thefluted marble façade with heavy iron bound door.  Irwin opens the door, allows you to pass in, and then locks the door from the inside.  You are in the main entry foyer. Irwin walks over to meet a small man inconspicuously seated at a table in a corner, reading some papers by candle light. After a short talk and a brotherly hug, they walk back to you.

"Welcome, friends, I am Monsignor Westcott, Cannon and  curator of the facility here. Monsignor Irwin thought you would like to visit our museum, and I would be delighted to show you around."

"I leave you in Monsignor Westcott's capable hands.  You may contact me at the City Hall any time before you leave town. May the flame of Eli light your path." Irwin turns and leaves the building, re-locking the door behind him.

"Well, a brief tour first?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 22, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"A tour, Certainly! Monsignor, please lead the way." He bows his head slightly toward the small man. The Canon leads the way toward the first exhibit, limping slightly as he does so. 
As the party walks further into the dimly lit building, their footfalls echo loudly on the ancient stone floors. 

"How many years have you been the Canon here Sir?" asks Relsyn.  After hearing the answer, Relsyn continues to engage the priest in small talk surrounding the man's scholarly pursuits and his interests.

The Museum of the Ancient and Venerable Church is a marble building as marvelously artistic in its own way as many of the treasures stored therein. Marbles of various colors highlight various areas. Stone pillars as large as mature trees, and carven to approximate these, support the building. Gold inlaid lettering in many walls points the way toward various wings and exhibits. Many objects of art are present, as the tour group passes through "the gauntlet," a hall of religious statues depicting many Saints, Blesseds and others of significance. The small priest proves to be consumately knowlegeable about the Art of many eras.

"I have been considering pursuing my Doctor of Letters degree, on which topic did you write your dissertation?." He pauses to wait for an answer,  "I have been considering writing mine on the character and generalship of St. Salix," replies Relsyn when asked.

The tour continues, with Msr. Wescott pointing out several historical highlights, including the Iron Spear, The Codex ur Devda, The Journals of St. Dismas (Forged), and St. Xantas' Star Gem.

"As pleasant as this private tour has been, as you well know, we are here with a more pressing agenda: What more can you tell or show us about the Elioim Staff or Eli's tear, Monsignor Wescott?" asks Relsyn as the brief tour ends.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 23, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith eyes over the stuff in the museum.  "Smoke, those bones aren't for you."  It really doesn't interest him in terms of how old it is, only the value.  "Yes, as interesting as this all is, please allow us to see what we really came here for."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 23, 2005)

Inwe looks around in wonder at the amount of pieces collected here.  For her also, the age is not particularly impressive, as "old" is judged a little differently in elven terms.  More interesting is learning more of  the history of this place and of the church.  But she also is ready to get started on what they are really seeking.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 23, 2005)

*The Library private rooms*

As the group approaches the front hall again, Msr. Westcott turns into a small alcove, and opens a concealed door and leads you into a csmall chamber.  He strikes a sun rod which immediately illuninates the room.

The room is only ten by ten, and has a stairs leading down along the south wall. You follow him down the stairs, through a series of passages, rooms, vaults, laboratories, and libraries.  It is apparent that for all the show and grandeure of the halls above, the academic knowledge and true treasures of the museum are not available for public display.

Msr. Wescott leads you into another small room, with drawings and files obviously about the Staff of the Elioim.

"Here are the documents we have relating to the Staff.
We have arranged the documents, mostly by date - oldest in back.  I must request you handle these documents carefully.  While they have been copied many times in the thousands of years since their writing, they are still fragile and precious."

Relsyn lights up and immediately heads for one of the older stacks of paper. He scans through sets of reports, written in Old Rhiann,  from the first crusade, mentioning hearing about a staff in the south.  Another set of papers report on an investigation into the same staff.  It claims that the staff was said to herald the arrival of the Great Ships with the Remnant on them.  The aborigional people say it flashed and flamed some weeks before the arrival of the ships - and grew so hot that the chamber walls of its shrine were blackened.  

There is a document telling the tale of the origin of the staff.
*The Story of Creation, the Elioin, and Eli's loss.*[sblock]
It is said that soon after Eli formed the world, he traveled his creation.  Through air, water, and earth he traveled. Wherever he went, he lived for a time with the creatures he encountered, giving them a gift as he left to continue his journey.

The first land he came to was Eire, where he encountered the races we now know as the strongheart or true races.  His presence alone granted them long life, good health, and improved abilities.  He lived long with them, sharing his knowledge and power with all of them. Thus his gift to them was the knowledge of the workings of the world and the joy of himself.  
Aside: Over many generations, they forgot his gift and instead turned their mighty civilization to proud acts and boasting.  Their acts were so atrocious to Eli that he finally destroyed the civilization, and even their blessed land, so they could never go home.  The remnants of that nation settled as refugees on the land now known as Rhiannon, contrite and devoted to Eli and worshiping him in atonement.

He traveled other races with wings, who could float on the breezes over island paradises. He walked the depths with races burrowing deep in the hard stone at the core of the world. He swam and raced with the glistening races of the far off sea. Everywhere he went, and in  whatever form he traveled, he gave his gifts as he moved along. 

Then he came across a simple race, the Elioin, both beautiful and fragile.  He loved them as children, for their simple ways and artful joy pleased him.  They were both translucent and jewel tones.  Their emotions played across their glassy skin as oil travels on water - shimmering, glowing, and shadowing.  He made merry with them as they danced around the evening fires.  He swam with them as they fished in the sea. Eli was happy to be in their presence and they loved him.  When it was time to leave, he cried for the separation from his beloved. A single tear fell from his eye and landed on the land.  The tear danced there on the land and formed a gem of great worth and power.  He fashioned a staff  for it and gave it to the Elioin for protection and comfort.

The staff, drawn out of a living oak, was smooth and hard. The depth to the grain was unmatched. As Eli picked up the gem, its dazzling whiteness burst into rainbows of color. The Elioim clapped joyously in the sight. He brought it close to the top of the staff and caused the staff to grow up and around the gem. The beauty of the staff and gem together was unique.  

As Eli passed the staff to the Elioi patriarch, the gem slid down the staff, resting unseen in a nest of solid wood. Confused, the patriarch asked Eli why the sunligt stone could not be seen any more. Smiling, Eli taught the people the words to bring back the sunlight stone to the top of the staff when needed.  In it, they could be comforted by his light, knowing he could see them and they could see by his light when afraid.  

Eli took his leave and moved to the next race in his visits.

Nearby, the Sheloin, a race of shelled people in the nearby sea watched as Eli left.  Expecting Eli to come to them, the Sheloin grew dark and angry, jealous of their neighbors.  Some years later they gathered their hate and formed a party to punish the Elioin for loving Eli so much and keeping Eli from them.  On a dark night, the Sheloin crept up the shores of the bright lands and skittered on all six to the homes of the sleeping Elioin. In a cry of hate, they burst in and tore apart the men, women, and children in their powerful claws until none remained.  Eli, in great anger, caused the gem to flare and strike lightning into the party of Sheloin. They died where they crept back into the water.  No one has seen the Elioin since, but their structures still endure where they grew. The Sheloin are said to be dark creatures of the deep now.
[/sblock]

As Relsyn is reading through these reorts, Westcott is leafing through the same stacks , occasionally reading or translating a story for the group. "Ahh, this is a short description of how the staff was said to save a town.  It appears a plague of locusts was heading for the town after destroying everything on the plain.  The priest at the time went into the sacred chamber and took hold of the staff. Whatever he did, it appears that the wind struck up out off the ocean and blew the locusts eastward and southward. The fields were saved.

A few minutes later, in another section of the room, Westcott shows the group the liturgy for the cannonization (making a saint of) of a worthy person.  It appears that the staff is used to invoke the spirit of the Saint and beseech Eli to allow the Saint to intervene on our behalf. It appears that the staff gem glows brilliantly as the service continues, a sure sign Eli is listening.

Airith, also perusing the more recent documents, finds a section on "Malta and the staff."  It tells a tale of a cleric, who also belonged to a high Malta family, taking the staff from the 'spur.'  He took it for his family, as a symbol of the families status and obvious favor in the eyes of Eli.

Inwe, looking through a sheaf of papers on the description of the staff, comes across several decriptions of the staff. All say the staff is oak.  Most say the rod has a bole in upper 1/4, but does not have a stone or gem on it.  Some documents, mostly reports of events in which the staff was part of the ceremony, battle, or cure describe the staff as smooth oak with basket on top, a large white gem delicately held by a wood basket setting.

Relsyn, still looking in ancient documents, comes across a set of inquiries from church history: Dated RY 2021. The 'theft' of the staff was ordered by a partiarch, Damas III - a partiarch who was not known for his piety.  The cleric in the small town of Malta, Brother Lucas, carried out the decree with utmost tact. 'Few know of the theft,'  the report says.  A hand written note, dated a year later, claims that it was discovered that the stone was taken, but not the staff.  Degrading remarks are made about the quiaity of the brotherhood, especially those who fail at their task, and then disappear from the face of the world without a trace.

A story, in old common, written in Malta, dated 3268 RY, comments on the audacity of Rush Greyson. The report / story documents how Mr. Greyson somehow got his hands on the staff, taking out of the Spur personally. Then, to show he is the most pious of the leading families, shows off staff during a ball, claiming his staff is his scepter of high society.

Along with this story is a sampling another 210 years of society papers. Several claim the staff changed hands back and forth within the Greyson family, and eventually wider society. At some point around 3285 RY, another staff showed up, looking very much like the original. Once there were two staffs, several more were made as trophies, some looking like the original, others quite different.
In 3518 RY, an in-depth search questioned 'Who has the real staff?' It was clearly narrowed down to three circles of Players, centered around the Greyson family, Cuthbert Family, and the Youngstrom family.  These staffs look the most alike, but the rules of the society appear to make it impossible to cross 'class' lines and bring them together to compare them.

...

After about fourty-five minutes of scanning the documents, you have seen everything that the museum has concerning the Staff.  Old family names in Malta are mentioned several times, as are several other small incident reports that involve the staff or reports of its use somehow or other.  Nothing is definitive about it true sues or current location.

"Well, I have shown you all we have, can I answer any other questions?"


----------



## Zachian (Jun 23, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith's eyes and muscles are starting to get sore.  He has read several stories, accounts, and descriptions of the staff but none descriptive enough to be able to tell the real staff from a fake.  He puts down a book of papers when he hears Msr. Westcott say, "Well, I have shown you all we have, can I answer any other questions?"

"Msr. Westcott, I don't mean to be rude and by no means am I questioning your knowledge of the Staff of the Elioim, but do you know of any distinguishing marks, carvings, or decorations on the staff?  I only ask because of the fact that there happens to be several replicas and I would hate to return with a fake staff."

Airith rubs his eyes as Westcott answers the question.  "I see, and what about the gem, is there any reference as to who took it exactly?  Maybe the family name or church he was affiliated with?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 24, 2005)

*the staff*

"Well, Airith was it? Yes... Well the real staff, as I believe the oldest stories tell" he points to the pile that include the The Story of Creation, the Elioin, and Eli's loss " the staff is definitely of oak.  It seems to have two forms, which I cannot explain. One has the stone inside the wood in a cavity, and the other the stone is visible in a setting of wood."

" I suspect that the staff, once reunited with the stone, will somehow show a symbiotic power."

"As for how they were separated, let me just say is was not one of the churches better days. One of our own, we believe, ordered the taking of the staff. During the aking, it accidentally broke into two parts - staff and stone. I would rather not say more about that.

The actual cleric is now known, privately mind you, as Brother Lucas the Unreliable. His birth surname, I think, was Youngstrom. Yes, one of the names mentioned often in later years."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 24, 2005)

Inwe looks up from the stack of documents in her hands. "As numerous as these descriptions are, it seems as though the staff would not be too hard to replicate in appearance. And since the staff and its gem have been separated, isn't somewhat probable that we come across a staff without the stone? Do you know some way to identify the true staff without its counterpart? Echoing Airith, we don't want to come back with the wrong one."

"Thank you very much for the access to all this information.  It has been helpful for me to learn more of these names of families supposed to be involved and of the history of this treasure.  And hopefully we can still learn more in Malta."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 24, 2005)

*Westcott*

"The gem and staff together will act as differently as the two separately."  

He digs into one of the piles of papers perused by Relsyn, and finds a small paper towards the bottom of the pile. He scans the words and points out a line to Relsyn.
"What do you make of this?"

He shows Relsyn the text...


> Dopo l'agitazione grande del pavimento, un'onda gigante si è avvicinata alle nostre sedi. Grandinano l'alto priest, che ha tenuto il personale del Sunstone in alto, portato giù dirigersi verso l'onda e detto le parole "l'alito di Eli." Un fron balzato vento mighty il personale, aumentante di resistenza fino a che non colpisca l'onda d'avvicinamento. Ringrazi Eli! L'onda è stata piegata indietro dal vento, arrestandosi all'est e verso ovest, ma non nuocendo il nostro villaggio "




As Relsyn reads the story, Westcott says:

"Briefly, this says to me that the staff can produce a cone of wind. I believe this use may work without the gem.  I do not think the replica staffs have magical abilities. I suggest you try the spell, but not in the City of Malta."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 24, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn gingerly holds the scrap of paper given him by Msr Wescott and reads through it quickly, then less quickly, then rather slowly. His eyes betray wonderment amongst the concentration. He sets the paper gently down on the table from which it came.

"Yes," He finally says, "This scrap of paper, which is stunningly old, but which appears to be a copy of another, older, document, records a story whereby a priest saved a village by using the staff to create a mighty wind. He invoked this power by uttering the words, 'The Breath of Eli,' presumably in some form of Old Rhian which would be 'l'alito di Eli.'"

"'l'alito di Eli.'" echos Jewel the raven from Relsyns shoulder.

"Although," Says Relsyn hesitantly, "though the note is written in Old Rhian, based on what we've now heard about the staff, it is more likely that the command words would be in the language native to this continent, which today forms the basis only for the Barbarian tongues spoken in the north. This language I do not know."

"Monsignor, do you know how to say the "the breath of Eli" in the Barbarian tongue? Also any idea how it might be different from the original base language? If not, Garret my know a linguist at the University that can help us with that?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 24, 2005)

*A Surprise*

"Alas, I do not know the older tongue either.  It surely is in the priests language before the time of the Remnant.  That tongue is almost completely lost."

As Msr. Westcott is speaking, Wrinke is humming a tune quietly.  It is odd, not quite tonal to your ears.  He closes his eyes, nods his head a little, and then smiles. He takes the mouthpiece out and plays.

"Ieee nooooooo iiiiiit" he plays proudly.

He takes out a piece of paper from his pack and writes 


> Respiração de Eli,
> Rah-spy-race-ay-oh Da Eli
> old song quotes 'breath knocked out of me...'



"sink taats iit"

Westcott: "How could you possibly know any songs.... That language is nearly dead?"

Wrinkle shrugged and smiled broadly (a cruel sight considering the scar on his face) and said no more.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 24, 2005)

*Relsyn*

It takes Relsyn Saffire, decorated priest of St Macedone the Scholar, a few moments to overcome his surprise. 

"Hardly anyone knows that language..." He mutters.

He then works on pronouncing, "Respiração de Eli" until Wrinkling nods to tell him he is prounouncing it correctly.

"Macedone's blessing on the songs of bards, and your's specifically, Wrinkle." He says with a broad smile and a clap on the sturdy bards back.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 24, 2005)

*Airith*

"Relsyn you best remember those words.  We may need them to find the real staff."  Airith carefully closes the book he was studying and stretches his back and arms.  "I am not seeing a whole lot more here that will helps us.  How about we call it a day and get a good night sleep."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 27, 2005)

*good night*

Msr. Westcott nods.  "Please, if you ever need my advice, feel free to come back. You have seen everything I can show, but perhaps some other trivia will snap into this puzzle that we overlooked."

"Still, it worries me if those words are correct.  Something not quite right. But, it may be the test we need to authenticate the staff.  Of course, another non-magical staff will probably break if you tried to chop it and the Staff of the Elioim will not. May not want to try that one - the proud of Malta might not look favorably on that." He practically laughs the last part out.

"Fare thee well on your trip."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 27, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"I agree with Airith" says Relsyn. "Shall we leave for Malta in the morning? By Ship?"


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 27, 2005)

"Sounds good to me.  I would like to return for the night to the elves I have been staying with.  What is a good place and time to meet in the morning?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 27, 2005)

*Wrinkle Waybright*

Wrinkle nods in agreement.
"aal wheee mmeet aat iiterrr innnnn irsst iigt?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 27, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"First Light at the Mitre Inn then. A good evening to you all." He bows slightly toward Msr. Wescott, "And to you as well Monsignor." He turns to leave, first checking to be sure that Jewel has alighted on his shoulder.

"Blessings of Eli Most High to all of you and Godspeed your trip." says Wescott in an official sounding voice.

As the group leaves, Relsyn makes his way back toward the Cathedral of St Macedone, which houses the largest library in the (known) world. Once there he walks quietly past the honor gaurds though a small door. Inside the great building he pauses for a moment to deposit two of the platinum sovereigns in the collection box. "Bless this donation oh Champion of Illumination" He quietly prays. Then he heads off to the small cell that is his bedchamber.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 27, 2005)

*Airith*

"See all of you in the morning."  Airith begins walking towards the Mitre Inn.  "Looks like only one more night here Smoke.  In a couple of days we will be back home."  The both of them find their way twisting and turning through the streets until they finally approach the Mitre Inn.

Airith enters to find the establishment rather busy.  Matteuw Burshel is entertaining guests with a grand story of riches and danger, Kaydar is attending to the needs of guests at the bar, and the rest of the work crew is scrambling to meet the needs of all the other guests.
Airith raises a hand to Kaydar, to get his attention, and Kaydar walks over to that end of the bar.  
"Hello Airith, can I get you a pint?"  
"Thanks Kaydar but no, I am in need of a room for the night."
"Of course, of course, the room you checked out of this morning is still available.  I trust it will be to your liking."
"Thank you Kaydar, that room will be fine. Looks like you are doing quite well tonight."
"Yes we are.  Not sure why, but I'm not complaining."  Kaydar answers as he attends to a customer's need of ale.

"Come on Smoke, time for bed."  Airith makes his way to the room twisting and dodging patrons.  "If you get me up early enough I'll be sure and get us a nice breakfest."


----------



## Zachian (Jun 28, 2005)

*Airith - Coldeven 26*

Airith awakens to a wet tongue across his cheek.  Smoke has made good on his job of making sure Airith was awake early so he could partake in that breakfest he was promised.  "Morning already.  Yaaaaawn."  Airith gets his gear together and heads downstairs.

The hustle and bustle of the evenings guests is still some what present.  Airith thinks to himself, "Must of been busy until late in the evening.  Usually it is cleaner than this."  Airith scans the room to see that most things are put away.  There is one broken table and two of the three chairs for the table are kindling now.  Kaydar doesn't appear to be up yet, probably still sleeping.  It does appear that the morning kitchen staff is busy in back.  

Airith pokes his head in, "How soon 'til breakfest."  To which the cook replies, "It will be out momentarily."

Airith finds a clean table against a wall so he can see the entrance.  "Are you looking forward to getting home."  Smoke just rests his head on Airith's leg.  "Me too."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 28, 2005)

Inwe returned to the elves in the park and enjoyed their company and singing. Of course, she said nothing of what she was in town for, only that she was visiting. Still, thoughts of what might lie ahead of her and her new companions flooded her mind. But she tried to quiet them, at least for a while, and joined in the singing by starlight that continued until late into the night. Then to rest before the dawn's twilight meditation. 

As the sky began to brighten, she made her way back to the Mitre Inn. She walks through the door and looks around until she sees Airith and his dog at a table. She says a few quiet words to Cildar to keep him calm, then walks over to Airith to say, good morning.


----------



## Zachian (Jun 28, 2005)

*Airith*

"Good morning Inwe, please take a seat. Breakfest should be out shortly." No sooner do the words leave his lips that the bar maid comes through the doorway with a tray of food and drinks. She sets the tray on the table and goes about her other errands. "Please help yourself to anything you like. I tried to order enough for everyone." Airith sets down a plate of kitchen scraps for Smoke and begins to prepare a plate for himself.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 28, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn rises early, dresses in his travelling outfit, carefully packs away his belongings and attends morning prayers. His thoughts and meditations are highly distracted as he ponders the adventure ahead.

"what if we can't find the staff?"
"can we find the right one?"
"where would the gem be?"
"what if we have to fight?"
"what about repercussions?"
"what if we find the right staff but can't prove it?"

With these questions and many others left unresolved, Relsyn, leaves the Cathedral Of St Macedone, collects Jewel from a nearby tree and makes his way to the Mitre Inn. 

"Greetings to you all," He says as he joins Airith & Inwe at the table. "Everyone rest well?"


----------



## Zachian (Jun 29, 2005)

*Airith*

"Good morning Relsyn, yes I did sleep well.  Thanks for asking.  Please help yourself to something."  Motions to the small spread on the table and then pours some tea for everybody.  "Has anyone given any thought as to how we are getting to Malta?  By ship is definitely the fastest but also has a price."  Airith gives his tea a gentle blow to cool it down and takes a small sip.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 29, 2005)

*Inwe*

"I also had good rest and the refreshment of elvish song."  Inwe reaches for some bread with cinammon, bacon and a large green apple with thanks to Airith. She picks up her tea, but before drinking asks, "What are our choices for travel?  By ship or by foot?  And I'm sure there are good and bad aspects of any choice."  Breathing in the steam from the hot tea, she takes a sip, then begins to eat.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 29, 2005)

*Wrinkle Waybright*

Wrinkle comes down the stairs and whistles to Kaydar. When Kaydar finsishes pouring some juice for another customer, he comes over to Wrinkle.  "Well, it's been great having you here again. Thanks for playing your -whatsit- last night, the customers really love it!"

Wrinkle pays his account at the inn and then comes over to the table and gives a friendly salute to everone. When Inwe is done speaking, he pulls out his instrument and plays a snippet of a well known traveling tune and then says "moorrrning aaaal" with a smile.

He pulls out a pencil and paper, and writes


> . . . . . . . . Sea . . . . . . . . . . . Land
> Pro . . . . .  . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Con . . . . . seasick dwarf


----------



## Zachian (Jun 29, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith takes a look at the note Wrinkle is writing, then adds, "Well Wrinkle, you can add cost to the con side of sea but time saved to the pro.  I suppose you could also add the reverse to the land."  Airith sets down a small bowl of water for Smoke.  "If the group was a little smaller I think there would be a couple of bargain spots aboard a ship, but with the size group we have we would probably have to pay top dollar."

"I was thinking about this last night before I fell asleep.  We could look at maybe joining a trading caravan to Malta.  We could be hired on to protect the shipment and what not.  I know there is a major trade route between the two cities, so finding a caravan probably wouldn't be to hard and we might be able to make a little scratch on the journey.  The only down side is that this may take a little longer than just traveling on our own due to the stops the caravan would make along the way."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 29, 2005)

*Inwe*

"Do we really have need to hurry?  I wouldn't think a caravan would take too much longer than going on our own.  Finding one to join with sounds the best to me so far."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 29, 2005)

Wrinkle  erases a little and then writes



> ________Pro_________________________con
> Land____save some money_____________slower
> ________caravan & make gold_______________
> __________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Zachian (Jun 30, 2005)

*Airith*

"Well then, shall we make are way to the trading area.  Probably a good time to see if any of the caravans are heading to Malta.  Later in the day the place will be very busy."  Airith scraps the last of rice rice pudding from his bowl and picks up the dishes he set down for Smoke.  "Hopefully we get lucky and there will be a caravan leaving today."  He drinks the last of his tea.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jun 30, 2005)

*Inwe*

"Sounds all right to me." Inwe finishes her bread and tea, then hands the apple core and remaining piece of bacon down to Cildar. The remaining 4 apples and bread she wraps in a small piece of cloth to pack away for later.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 1, 2005)

*Wrinkle*

Wrinkle nods in agreement and puts the paper back in his pack.  He looks at Inwe as she puts the food into he bag, wondering why she would cover her gear with pudding and eggs, but says nothing (he can not anyway).


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 1, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn sits quietly, lost deep in thought, as the rest of the team quickly debates the pros and cons of travel methods.

"Oh wise Macedone, Servant of Eli Most Mighty, bless this small group. May the light of the Eternal Flame be our guide." His prayers devolve into more mundane thoughts of hardships to come.

He is jolted from this by the sound of the party standing and storing food away in thier bags.

"How are we getting to Malta?" He asks.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 1, 2005)

*To the merchant district. Coldeven 26, KY232*

Everyone stands up. 

Relsyn asks "How are we getting to Malta?" 
Wrinkle looks at Relsyn and whistles- "haave oou been paying assenson? fee are oing to assash oorselves oo aa arafan aas aan escort or someting." It takes Relsyn a moment, and a whisper in the ear from Inwe, to understand what Wrinkle said.

There is a natural pause as each looks around, lost in their own thoughts of how a new beginning is being made for each.
_
For Relsyn, it is leaving the quiet cloister and security of library for the unknown.
For Airith, this is perhaps a job that can release him from day-to-day worry about the next job.
For Inwe, it is a journey to discover a balance in herself.
and for Wrinkle, perhaps a way to move on afer losing his voice._

The moment passes, then all move toward the door and into the street with packs in hand, weapons stowed [there is a law against wielding weapons in the holy city]. They head North to the center of town, through the park, past the museum, and finally into the eastern side of Antioch.  All is quiet around the city. Your party, talking quietly to each other about how you are going to join a caravan, is the only sound other than church bells tolling the quarter hours.

The sky is very clear this morning, and your breath hangs in the air with the end-of-winter chill. Here you find a large square, surrounded by warehouses and shops. At various places around the square, horses shiver a little while eating their grain or drink from the ice skimmed troughs. Three or four people are passing by on the Eastern street, and a few workmen are going about their business.

On the South side, there are two different stables. The first, with a sign identifying it as "Bernies Beasts of Burden" has the barn doors open and the sound of an anvil and hammer working somewhere back in the darkness. The second is the "Royal Trading Company-livery." Its doors are still closed and there is a painted sign hung on the door, just out of reading sistance.

To the West, there is a series of shops where you can buy tack, traveling gear, weapons and armor, post mail (a courier service), as well as a general trading post.

On the North and East sides are warehouses, identified as The Royal Trading Company, Middlebrooks Trading, Caldwells, and Youngblood Supplies.

The center of the square is open, with low stone walls to identify a central path surrounded by three staging areas for caravans and four aread for individual wagons and horses. There is a vendor, dressed in the local farmers garb, standing in the middle of the circular path with bags of grain on a hand-pulled cart. Apparently he just sold a bag to a large man who is carrying it back to an individual wagon parked just off the street.

One staging area has four wagons.  A guard posted there is watching you, as well as the other activity in the sqaure. The workmen you have noticed are unloading these wagons and bringing the supplies into Middlebrooks.

Another staging area has five carts in it, all empty. There is no one around these that you notice.

After walking into the south-west corner of the central plaza, Wrinkle stops and stretches his legs and arms while scanning the area.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 1, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith lets out a small yawn.  "I hope we don't have to get up this early every morning."  He stretches his arms and back.  "Might I suggest we split up into two groups.  One can talk to the gaurd over there and see what he knows, the other can try to locate the caravan leaders and see if there is any leaving for Malta.  I think the best bet would be the Royal Trading Company over there but beggars can't be choosers."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 5, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn surveys the square, trying to remember if he has ever been here before. He does remember an errand to the Royal trading Company on behalf of one of the more important Priests in the Order, but that was to their administrative office closer to the center of town. After thinking about it, Relsyn is sure he has not been here before.

After hearing Airiths suggestion, Relsyn glances toward the gaurd. This man is not the elite-well equipped sentinel used by the Church, nor is he a member of the well trained City gaurd who man the gates and not much else--this is the Church's city. Instead he looks a bit rough, like hired muscle watching over a trading company's interests.

"A ruffian." thinks Relsyn.

"I'll go speak with the trading company. Anyone else want to come?" He starts to walk toward the Royal Trading Company's Livery.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 5, 2005)

*Airith*

"The guard looks more my type." Airith makes his way towards the guard as Relsyn heads to the Trading Company. The guard eyes Airith and the group behind him as Airith approaches. He is rather rough looking with a couple scars on his muscular arms and wearing old studded leather. 
"Hello there."  Airith greets him as he walks towards the guard.  "Fine morning."
The guards replies with a rather gruff and unfeeling "Hello."
"Well, I was wondering if you knew of any caravans heading to Malta from here?"
"I only work for Middlebrook and since they just got in yesterday, I doubt they are heading anywhere soon."
Airith scratches his face, "Do you know anything about the other caravans?"
"I told you I only work for Middlebrook. I don't know anything about the other traders. Now get out of here." He points with his hand the way Airith walked up.
Smoke growls at the man's tone but Airith sets his hand over his muzzle. "Fine, we'll be on our way. Have a good morning." Airith turns and walks where the others were heading.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 6, 2005)

*The Scene*

Relsyn, Wrinkle, and Inwe approach the door to the Royal Trading Company. It is a solid, large, barn-style door with a man door in the middle of it. There is a sign on it, hung from a hook on each corner, that reads...


> Help wanted
> Wagon leaves Coldeven 29
> Inquire within.




Airith joins the three others a minute after the others and reads the sign as the others begi to talk about what they are going to do.

...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 6, 2005)

*Relsyn - Trader for Hire*

Relsyn Saffire reads the handlettered sign on the door of The Royal Trading Company's Livery. 

"Three days from now. I guess we better determine if it is even going our way." He says to those standing around him. 

Relsyn rubs his hand over the scraggly growth of beard on his face. He knocks on the people-door and opens it. He sees Airith approaching, the look on his face betraying that he got nothing from the ruffian looking gaurd.

"Shall we..." He enters the building.
The building is a large combination of warehouse and stable. It smells strongly of horses and livestock. Various cargos sit in various states of loading and unloading, looking very haphazzard to Relsyn. Empty wagons and tack occupy this front part of the building. Off to the left a wagon missing two wheels is propped up, awaiting repair. Relsyn looks around for someone to talk to.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 6, 2005)

*Airith*

"The stooge by the wagons wasn't much of a talker.  I think we can be fairly sure that Middlebrook isn't going anywhere soon.  Apparently they just got in yesterday."  Airith looks around inside.  "See anyone around here to talk to?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 8, 2005)

As you enter, man in rough leather riding clothes comes out of the tack room from the right.
"heard ya come in" he says with a drawn-out accent.
"ya must be inquiring 'bout the wagon run to Malta."
As Relsyn nods and Airith says "yes", the man continues.

"we'll be leaving in ... three days, and need a bit of an escort. Not that we'll be carrying much of value, but a larger party makes it less appealing to raid."

He eyes each of you briefly...

"The dwarf is the only one'a ya who'll scare anything. The bookish one looks, well, 'bookish.' The elf, not so common round here, may be useful, but seems lost. The boy, oh halfling?, wont scare much. So, the rest o' the lot o' ya would only be eating the grub.  I'll pay 20 Crowns for the dwarf to accompany us. The rest o' ya, can't use ya for the trip."

Wrinkle looks at the others, then back to the man. Takes out a paper and writes


> All of us.
> Need passage. no gold but will help where we can.




the man considers a second. "Come back on the 29th, first light. If'n I don't have a crew, ya can come along. If ya miss the leaving, I won't wait."

As everyone huddles by the door, the man heads back to the tack room.

Wrinkle plays "what can we dooo? goo by ourselfss?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 8, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"I'd be surprised if that guy ever even opened a book." Notes Relsyn somewhat miffed. "I say we go by ourselves or book passage on a ship."


----------



## Zachian (Jul 8, 2005)

*Airith*

"Opened a book, I bet he doesn't even know what scary is.  For that matter he probably doesn't know what a bath is either."  Airith waves his hand back and forth in front of his nose.  "It would have been smart to hire us on if he wanted numbers in the caravan.  It isn't often that four people come along looking for work like that."

Airith walks out of the building with the group.

"I suggest that we set out on our own.  Waiting three days for a job that we aren't even sure  we have isn't worth it.  I know Wrinkle here would prefer to be on land rather than water so lets get walking."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 9, 2005)

Wrinkle takes his pointer finger and middle finger and makes and wiggles them to make a walking gesture.  He plays, "whaat ellse can whee do?  Otherr plaaces" he points to Caldwells, and then to and Youngblood Supplies. 

"Whaalk alone?  shhip?" he shudders.

"I'll follow group whaatefer whee decide"


----------



## Zachian (Jul 10, 2005)

*Airith*

"We could try the other places I guess but I don't recognize the name of Youngblood Supplies.  Why don't Wrinkle and I go check out Caldwells quick, while Relsyn and Inwe check at Youngblood.  We can meet up over there by the well."  Airith points to the well the trading companies must use to get water for the horses.  "Well come on Wrinkle."  As Airith heads towards the Caldwells building.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 11, 2005)

Following Airith, Wrinkle approaches the warehouse of Caldwells.  Looking in a chink in the siding, Airith notices there are indeed people inside. 

Airith and Wrinkle look at each other, then Wrinkle knocks at the door.
A second ot two later, they hear a comotion inside like boxes being thrown on to a wagon and several men talking harshly to each other. Again, a few more seconds pass and then the door opens.

A thin, pale man pokes his head out the door, looks left, right, and then finally down at the two of you. He visibly relaxes as he asks you "What can I do for you?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 11, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn walks across the square to Youngblood Supplies. This building is small and older looking than the much more impressive Royal Trading Company Livery across the square.
The storefront consists of not much more than a small porchlike boardwalk and a small wooden people door. Relsyn pulls the latch string and enters the building.

"Anyone here?" He asks, poking his head inside.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 11, 2005)

"Hello - someone there?"

A very short man turns around at the work table he is standing at, puts down a spokeshave, and dusts the wood shavings off his apron.

"Ahh, hello what can I do for you?"

Relsyn explains their need for a job, or at least a caravan, going to Malta as soon as possible.

"Well, I know this farmer going there tomorrow. Got his wagon wheel right here for repair."
He gestures to a wheel on the ground, missing a few spokes, and the new spokes on the desk.
"He may not mind assistance on the trip.  Don't think he'll pay much, but he is good company. His boys usually go along too. I think he will be back for his wagon at dinnertime."

Relsyn: "Sounds good. Please have him wait for us if we are not back when he arrives."

"Can-do. I will be here too."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 11, 2005)

*whatever...*

The weather is still clear and cold. Wind is picking up a little though. 
Thin "mares tail" clouds are high in the sky.
The sun is about 22 degrees above the Eastern horizon or 1 hour since first meeting today.

A few more merchants wander across the square, mostly from the NE to the SW.
Everyone you see seems to be in high spirits.

A man comes out of Middlebrooks with a pail in his hand.  He walks over to the pump in the circle drive and fills the pail. He whistles as he walks back to the door he came out of and a border collie comes out wagging his tail. The man sets the pail down by the door and the dog drinks. He then pats the dogs head and returns into the warehouse.

The man who bought the grain from the vendor in the middle of the square has just left the square with his horse and wagon, heading south.  The vendor is warming himself by a fire in a small can on a pole.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 11, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith addresses the pale man, "Hello sir, we are travelers looking for a caravan and maybe work to Malta.  Do you know if any caravan is heading out to Malta today."
"Sorry, we don't get ta Malta very often.  Could try the Royal Company over dare or maybe Middlebrook."
"We tried them alreay and didn't have much luck."
"I don't know what to tell ya then, could always take a boat."
"Thank you for your time."  
The man gives Airith and Wrinkle a curtious head-bob and then shuts the door.

"Well Wrinkle, I think we are out of options.  Maybe Relsyn and Inwe are having better luck."


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 11, 2005)

*Inwe*

Leaving the Youngblood Supplies with Relsyn, Inwe makes her way toward the well to find Airith and Wrinkle. When they arrive she relates what they have found out about the farmer and sons. "Looks to me like this may be our best option yet. We can hopefully talk to this farmer around dinnertime tonight at Youngblood."


----------



## Zachian (Jul 11, 2005)

*Airith*

"Well, what do you want to do?"  Airith gives Smoke a pet on the head.  "We have the day to kill."  Airith sees the man by the Middlebrook wagons and gives him a scowl.  "My suggestion is to head to that inn we saw just before we got here.  Looked like a quaint little place and no sense being on our feet more than we have to."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 12, 2005)

As the group is deciding where to spend the day, the big barn doors of Caldwells opens and a horse pulling a wagon comes out. Then another wagon follows into the circle, and a third. The pale man Airith talked to is walking beside the last wagon pointing in your direction and you hear "Yea, those two"

The older man on the wagon bench, wide brimmed hat on his head and pipe in his mouth, looks your way. They are talking quickly and quietly, but at last you overhear "Get 'em"

The pale man scampers to you over the cobble of the road, all apologetic like. As he approaches, he straightens up a little, but keeps looking past you without making eye contact.
"Uh, Are you still interested in going ta Malta? My boss there," pointing to the third wagon driver, "says he can take ya there now, but ya have to help provide your own grub. And can't pay ya but 8 gold Crowns for the lot of ya."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 12, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"I'm in" says Relsyn hurriedly. "The rest of you ready to go?"


----------



## Zachian (Jul 12, 2005)

*Airith*

"Sounds good to me."  Airith makes his way to the first wagon with Smoke following behind.  "So where do you want us."
The caravan leader replies, "Pick a wagon and get on.  We're kind of in a hurry and would like to get out of the city and on the road before things get busy around here.  I'll give all ya 2 crowns tonight and the rest when we get to Malta.  That is provided we don't lose to much along the way to raiders."
Airith loosens Somke's saddle and bags, "A, Wrinkle could you put this stuff in the back of the wagon for me?  I would but the height of the back end is a bit of a challenge for me."  Wrinkle smiles and gladly puts the saddle and bags in the back.  "Thanks"  Airith replies.  He climbs up unto the first wagon and takes a seat.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 13, 2005)

*Inwe*

"Be right back" Inwe says, then makes her way quickly across to Youngblood to leave word for the farmer not to wait. Then quickly back to the wagons. She climbs up with her gear also into the first wagon, setting her pack within reach but out of the way.  Cildar jumps up beside her and settles his head on her knee.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 13, 2005)

The wagons start moving the second that Wrinkle seats himself on the back of the middle wagon.
Each wagon is tarped, with little room to spare.  

In the first wagon, Inwe sits on a medium size box, with Cildar eventually  playing with one of the strings of the tarp.  Airith, gear at his feat, sits cross-legged on the only spot on the wagon floor not otherwise occupied with boxes.  On the driving bench is a tall lean man, probably about thirty years old.  His hands hold the reigns of the horses comfortably, but you notice that both arms are covered to the elbows with red scar patches. After reaching the main road, he looks back and nods at the two sitting there. "Earle's the name. Guess y'all will be riding with us to Malta. Should be there in … Three weeks, if I guess right."
He faces forward again and continues to drive.

On the second wagon, Relsyn and Wrinkle ride at the back of the wagon next to the cooking supplies. Wrinkle whistles a tune or two while watching the people of Antioch begin to come out of their houses and join the hustle of life in the city. Relsyn sits back and closes his eyes in meditation or prayer. The driver introduced himself just after turning out of the square heading North towards the main road. Zane is a medium sized human, with wiry arms and legs. He is quite smartly dressed in brown cotton trousers, a handsomely cut leather vest, and heavy wool overcoat and mittens.

On the seat on the last wagon sits the man who invited you along. He is older, perhaps in his fifties. He is wearing a wide brimmed pressed felt hat that has seen a day or two too many. His eyes are black, and he squints as he drives his wagon along the road behind you. Every so often, he looks as though he is about to talk to Relsyn or Wrinkle, but he stops before saying anything. As the party passes out of town and into the plain beyond the city, he introduces himself as Sheldon Havenhill.

By the time the sun rises half way to its peak in the sky, the party has made its way over the bridge and on to the road heading East. The party has begun its journey.


THUS ENDS THE PROLOGUE OF 
Spheres of influence: Rhiannon: in Jepardy.


CHAPTER ONE - a ride in the wilderness (or) A trek to Malta


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 13, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn Saffire sits in the back of the wagon, eyes closed, silently enduring the bumpy ride of the wagon and trying to look as un-bookish as possible. Jewel the Raven, speaks into his ear, then beats his wings and soars high above the small caravan, riding the updrafts as he cruises through the air.

But despite the outward appearance Relsyn's mind races. The thoughts come rapidly, often interspersed with prayer as they often do when a true state of meditation eludes him.

_Why would Salix order the third company to attack uphill against fortified enemy position; the third comapny was beaten soundly, and though Salix carried the day, the third companies actions don't seem to fit with the overall flow of the battle.

Illumine my mind, St Macedone, that I might discern patterns where they exist and bring to light Truth long obscured in darkness.

What is Wrinkles story? 

Macedone, light my path on this journey that I may walk in Truth.

There as many animals as people in this party... I would have prefered the ship.

I've never been to Malta before. I hope we don't mess this up. I wonder if the Gem is really Elis tear. It must have been a special tree he yanked the staff out of.

I would hate to this for full time employment._

"Sheldon," Relsyn looks over to the driver, " how long have you been driving caravans?"


----------



## Zachian (Jul 13, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith enjoys the country side scenery.  He adjusts his belongings and tries to make a comfortable seat on the floor of the wagon.  Smoke is following just behind the wagon and looks much more comfortable without all his gear on.  Airith sits quietly trying to think of what their first move should be when they get to Malta.  

_How are we going to get close enough to get a good look at each staff?  What if we get caught?  Where are we going to start looking for this gem?  When is the first stop?_

Airith adjusts his seat trying still to find a comfortable sitting position.

"Hey Earle, when is our first stop and how many of them are there on the way."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 15, 2005)

*Earle and Airith*

_"Hey Earle, when is our first stop and how many of them are there on the way."_

"Well now, let me think. First light [8:00am] we get the camp broke and horses hitched. On the road by 'two bells' of the first day watch, as the mariners say. [9:00am]

First stop is two or three hours later, usually for a quick feed and water of the horses.

We usually stop for two hours or so 'round high noon [12:30pm - 2:30pm] to rest the horses and then again at supper.

Afternoon break is three hours later, usually for another quick feed and water of the horses.

We try to make camp just before dusk, wherever we find a good spot.  Not many people living out here you know."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 15, 2005)

*Sheldon and Relsyn*

Sheldon squints harder, grunts and spits off to the side, and then says "thirty year."


----------



## Zachian (Jul 15, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith not looking forward to sitting for two to three hours adjusts his seat again. He looks out of the wagon to the acres of farmland and forest they are passing through. It reminds him of home.
_I wonder how the folks are doing?_
Airith looks at Inwe and then back to the farmland.
_And how did she get involved in this?_
Finding a somewhat comfortable position Airith closes his eyes and rests his head back on his pack.
_If we get caught stealing the staff from any family we are all in big trouble. How are we going to keep the other families from hearing the staff has been taken. Once they here someone is after it they will be more protective of their own staff making that much harder to get a look at. I wonder if we could have a duplicate made? Replacing the staff would give us some time, but we would have to hire someone and that would be another person that would know about it._
Airith almost drifts to sleep when the wagons lurches a bit. "Sorry about that," Earle calls out "the road ain't so good around here."
_Probably due to the high traffic.  Oh well, I should be keeping a look out anyway._
Airith stretches his arms and looks out the wagon once more.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 18, 2005)

*Continuing... READYING 5, 232. Water-Day*

Rumble, rumble, bump, bump... on an on goes the trail Towards Malta.

After the second day, the farms are basicly gone, the road is a well-used, but much rougher trail now. Sheldon, a man of few words, calls to the four of you at dinner the second night.
"I pay ya, not much, but I pay ya. Can ya hunt some game for the dinners?"
"Make yerselfs useful."

As it is better than sitting on a wagon, Inwe finds heself able to not only catch three or four rabbits daily, but also she finds the roots, herbs, and berries to make a decent field stew each day. [+12 survival]

On the eighth day, the weather turns dark and cold. A rainy sleet falls mercilessly for most of the morning, and, while it stops at lunch, it is still very cold. Earle and Zane beg Sheldon to let them stop early. They know of a cave just to the south of the road that would allow everyone, and the horses, to dry out and warm up. "Alright" he reluctantly agrees.

A bumpy ride about two miles off the road, you come to an opening in the rocky hills you have been skirting to your south. It does indeed look like a cave, but from this distance you can not determine its characteristics yet.

You are at the wagons, about 1000 feet from the cave entrance. The ground becomes too rocky for the wagon to continue.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 18, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith drops his saddle and gear out the back of the wagon and jumps down. "Smoke come here, I can't carry all this gear by myself." Smoke comes over and Airith places the saddle on him and begins strapping it down. "There you go." Airith sees the others are tending to the wagons and horses. So, instead of getting in the way, Airith looks around and sees a boulder for him to stand on and get a better view of the area. It looks very cold and lifeless, rocks and snow surround the area.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 18, 2005)

*Inwe*

Inwe gathers her things and climbs down from the wagon.  Then looks around for what more she can do to prepare to move to the cave for camp.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 19, 2005)

*Airith*

After Airith looks the area over he sees that Earle is having some trouble with the horses and heads over to help him.  Airith takes the reins and Earle starts unhooking the horses from the wagon.  
"I take it we are leaving the wagons here?"
"Yup, should be safe enough, off the beaten track and all.  Besides, they'd need a team of horses ta get 'em out of here."
Seeing that Earle has things under control now and the others look ready to go Airith points to the cave to direct Smoke where to go.
"You go on ahead and check things out.  I'll be fine walking from here."  Smoke begins to make his way to the cave.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 19, 2005)

*Approaching the cave*

Smoke goes about 300 feet closer, wandering back and forth in the valley leading to the cave. He stops to smell different boulders and rocks, as dogs do.  

At one point, he races about half way up the valley wall and dives two pawed into a hole, scratching and digging wildly for a minute of two. Giving up on whatever he saw, he continues down the ravine toward the cave, and stops at the mouth of the cave, looking inside.
(A chipmunk scurries out of the hole and over the ravine wall when the coast is clear)

Smoke appears content to sit just inside the cave on dry ground watching the party approach.

Earle and Sheldon are the first to arrive, with Airith a half step behind. Relsyn, Inwe, and Wrinkle finish getting their bags and arrive a few seconds later.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 19, 2005)

*The cave entrance*

The sun is beginning to get lower on the western horizon, with probably one to two hours before sunset. 

The clearing where you left the wagons is on a wider flat area where it appears several ravines come down off a rocky ridge that extends as far as you can see east or west. The ravines are not very large, perhaps a thousand feet deep and mostly straight, perpendicular to the axis of the ridge. [ entrance almost due south of wagons ]

The cave you are heading to is fairly clear from the wagons, and in the ravine leading up to the cave, soggy leaves and tangles of branches cover the ground. Trees have fallen over the ravine in places, but appear to have been cut and cleared some time back for a trail.  From the bottom of the trail, all you can see is up to the ridge and the cave in its side. Smoke, the dog, is sitting watching you approach.

...

The party is standing at the mouth of the cave. [See pic on post 131]
There is a small hollow to the left, about eight feet deep and four in diameter. The bottom looks as if it has been flattened a little. The main entrance is an oval about nine feet tall by six feet wide. Looking in, past Smoke who is looking for an ear scratch, the cave goes in about ten feet and then you can't see much.

Wrinkle continues in ... a few seconds later he comes out and smailes, waving everyone in.

Inside the cave is a room, approximately triangular. Entering at one point, the room extends down and out, perhaps seventy feet deep. It appears horses have been previously stabled on the left side [East]. A natural rock pillar in the center hides an old fire pit from the entrance. It is dry in here, and should be acceptable for sleeping, just as Earle and Zane said.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 19, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith looks around the cave, "Cozy", and sets his pack down on the ground. "Smoke come here so I can get that stuff off you." Smoke walks over and has his saddle removed. Airith gives him a good scratch of the ears, "Now be a good boy and watch the entrance." Smoke walks to the entrance and finds a dry place to lay down close to the entrance but still inside enough to block the wind. Airith proceeds to get out of his wet winter qear and hangs it up to let it dry out.

Earle and Zane are tending to the horses, while Sheldon takes what little firewood is available to the fire pit. Airith offers, "I'll go see if I can find anything to get a fire started", and heads to the entrance to see if any of the sticks or brush there is dry enough to light a fire.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 19, 2005)

*Inwe*

Setting down her pack and the couple other sacks she carried to the cave, Inwe walks around the whole cave looking for any possible hiding places or hidden doorways [search].  Cildar follows, sniffing at the floor and walls.  Then they walk to the fire pit to help start a fire and find food for the evening.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 19, 2005)

*Inwe*

[search]
Working around the cavern, Inwe discovers a door in the wall of the West wall. It is crudely hidden, with stones and dirt piled  against it to make it look like the rest of the cave wall.  While crudely hidden, it appears to be strongly built with no hinges or latches obvious.

Wrinkle, who is sitting against the wall next to the door, looks up and smiles at Inwe.
Both spend some time clearing the debries away from the door, which draws the attention of the others.

"I'll be..." gawks Earle, "never saw that before." He moves around trying to get a good view of the progress while rubbing the scars on his arms.

Zane manages a "huh" before returning to brush the horses.

Sheldon only looks that way briefly before returning to the fire pit, striking his flint into the tender and gently blowing on the wood and curl of smoke beginning to unfurl.
"Hey, get wood. Open that later." his voice booms to no one in particular.

With the debries cleared, and no obvious way to open the door, Inwe returns to the fire pit, hands a few twigs to Sheldon, and heads out to find some more. She meets Airith outside and both gather the wood while she informs him of the door.

The others tend to making camp in the shelter.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 19, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith ventures out of the cave and begins to look for anything dry and burnable.  The sleet and rain wasn't overly heavy but it has made his search very frustrating.  After a couple of minutes he manages to find a few branches that are at least somewhat dry and should burn without a whole lot of trouble.  He brings in an arm full of branches and sets it down by the fire pit.  Sheldon is busy trying to get the fire started and Zane and Earle continue to brush the horses.  

Sheldon looks at the small pile of wood that Airith brought in, "That won't last long."
"Sorry but the rain has made it difficult to find anything worth burning.  I'll go try the other side of the cave and bring back what I find."

Airith heads out the cave and looks around the other side of the cave entrance.  His search produces even less than last time and most he isn't even sure is dry enough for the fire.  Airith starts to head back to the cave when he sees a small tree branch under an outcropping of rocks.  He takes a good look at it and it appears that it is dry and of good size.  It must have broken off a tree up the hill and some how gotten itself wedged in the rock.  Airith gives it a good couple of yanks before it comes free and takes it back to the cave entrance.  
(branch: 6-inches wide or so and probably 6-8 feet long, not super heavy but draggable.)

Airith enters the cave to see a small fire going. 
"Here you are Sheldon, should be able to get a couple logs out of this."
"Yea, that looks better.  Zane start chopping that thing into some decent size logs."
Airith takes his wet coat off again and lays it in a dry spot next to his things.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2005)

Wrinkle, too, goes out and searches for wood. He pulls a hatchet from under the cover of the wagon and chops at some dead branches on a stand of pines. _"These should burn hot for a while."_ After bundling these up, he carries them back past the wagon - dropping off the axe and getting the cooking pot. He puts in a little water from the wagon's water barrel, hoists the bundle of branches, and returns to the cave.

After dropping off the pot and wood, he exits again and climbs to the top of the ridge above the cave. The ridge he is standing on tops out about 1/4 mile from the cave entrance and maybe 150 feet higher.  The ridge drops off quickly to the south and it appears that there is a small stream running east-west at the bottom. Looking further south, all he sees are rocky hills and ridges as far as he can see.  _ "Limestone and shale - area must be full of caves."_

Wrinkle returns to the cave, opens his pack and pulls out his pipe, stuffs a bit of baccy in it, and lights it using a twig from the fire.  He sits back, by the hidden door, and hums a little while finding his ocarina.  When things seem to be settling down a little, he relays what he saw, glancing at the pot hoping there is rabbit or squirrel stew simmering.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 20, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Having previously dropped his gear in the cave, Relsyn, soaked through to the bone, struggles up the hill with a large pile of the dryest firewood he can find. Finally he drops the whole lot, picks about half of it up again and brings it to the growing firewood pile in the cave. 

"Caw" mocks Jewel from a sheltered nook in the cave.

Relsyn, waving off the ravens mocking, goes back and gets the remaining firewood depositing it in the pile as well. Then he sneaks into the corner of the cave,takes off his wet clothes and slips his dry clerical vestments on, hoping that no one is watching. He hangs his wet clothes on a rock as best as possible.

He then goes over to the door found by Inwe and rubbing his hands through his wet hair and over his scruffy examines it and the area around it, looking for latches, levers or keyholes. [Search Untrained +3] If he finds nothing he casts _Detect Magic_ and looks at the door again.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2005)

Relsyn is frustrated that he can not find anything on or around the door. He casts detect magic and nothing about the door, or the entire room, seems to be magical.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 20, 2005)

*Inwe*

After depositing her contribution to the wood pile and checking the stew in the pot, Inwe also returns to the door to join Relsyn in the search for a way to open it [search].  Pushing on it or trying to wedge something in the crack to pry it open.  She also asks the others in the cave if there's anyone who knows more about doors and the crafting thereof.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2005)

Relsyn is frustrated that he can not find anything on or around the door.  As he gives the ground a little stomp of frustration, a stone moves a little. Inwe spots this and moves in to investigate the rock.

Continue looking?
[sblock] Investigating further reveals that, in fact, the stone is covering a hole in the ground just outside the door. Looking into the hole below, you see it is about nine inches deep with a rod coming out from under the door six inches down.

Inwe and Relsyn look at each other, their eyes meet, the longing in each others eyes destroys any barrier that was between them. They melt together with... Wait, wrong story

Relsyn pushes the rod down and the door springs out and open a few inches.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 20, 2005)

*Relsyn- Intrepid Explorer.*

Sweating with nerves (sudden onset), Relsyn grabs the edge of the door and pulls hard expecting it to be heavy or stuck. Then he peers inside the open doorway.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 20, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith seeing that Relsyn and Inwe have found a door comes over to investigate.  "When did you find this?"  He then heads over to his pack and pulls out a torch.  He lights it with the fire and heads over to assist.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 21, 2005)

*Beyond the cave door*

Relsyn, Airith, Inwe, and Relsyn stand at the open door, while the wagon men look on and show no interest in the door. Zane actually mutters "don't pay me to risk my hide... caves with holes and animals (or worse)..."

Beyond the door, you hear driping, you see shadows on a rough wall that goes down and to the left, and you smell a strong wet-earth cave smell.

Continue?[sblock]
Wrinkle takes the lead, as he feels he is most at home underground, and he is the fighter of the group. 
The path curves to the left in about a half circle thirty feet diameter, where it ends in a small room. Straight ahead on the far side of the room is a small pool of bubbling water with a spring coming out of the wall just above the pool.  

There are four bedding mats against the wall to your right, burlap sacks to the left, and a 18"x24"x18" chest against the wall you enter from.

[Note: Airith has the burning a torch]
[/sblock]


----------



## Zachian (Jul 21, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith ventures in catiously. He looks around and spots the chest which he heads over to. He looks for traps, casts detect magic on the chest and may continue depending on the trap situation or he will try to unlock it if it is locked. If it has a magic trap he will leave it for now.

[How old is everything in here?  I've already updated the torch in the inventory.]


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 21, 2005)

*Inwe*

Inwe also follows in, continuing to [search] along all the walls for any more hidden doors.  Also, she tries to determine how recently other beings have been here.  Then tests the water for drinking and fills her waterskin.  Afterwards, she returns to the main cave to report to the others about the spring, the four bed mats, and anything else she had found out.  And she asks for someone to help in determining how the door opened from inside.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 21, 2005)

*Reslyn*

As best he can in the dim torchlight, Relsyn goes over to search the four bedding mats.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 21, 2005)

*Small Cave*

Relsyn: 
The bedding has stale leaves and grass in them, perhaps last used a year ago or the fall before. 
In fact, everything in here is a bit dust covered and has some crumbling share pebles on it.  
_With little effort, perhaps some new leaves could make these comfortable. Oh blessed Salix, it rained and snowed! there is nothing dry around. Could there be spiders in there?!_

Inwe:
Inwe finds nothing else along the walls, which are mostly naturally formed, but expanded to be passable.  Some lower holes extend further, but could in no way be passable.
Passing Relsyn, she too determines the bedding has not been used for over a year. The fabric, however, is in good repair and could be reused.
At the pool, the water is fresh and tastes quite good. She fills her water bottles there.
She passes the bags on the north side, peeking inside as she does so.  Three of these contain sheeps wool in raw form, but already washed and combed. Two smaller bags contain chestnuts and almonds. The last two bags contain average quality linen fabric of various dull earth colors.
After peeking inside she watches what Airith is doing with the chest.

Airith:
Having knelt by the chest, he gives a thourough once-over for traps and devices. There is a lock set in the front of the chest, which looks totally common and un-trapped. Detecting magic reveals nothing about the chest or the room, other than the items on the fingers or belts of the others.  The lock is so common that Airiths first attempt to open the lock succeeds easily.
With Inwe looking over his shoulder and Relsyn a few steps away watching Airith, he opens the lid of the chest.  Inside they find some black cloaks and pants on the top.  Beneath are some small daggers [common] and a knife.
In a pouch at the bottom, there are 23 Crowns, 6 Dukes, and 8 Pennies.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 21, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith takes some time to count the coins.  After a couple seconds or so he divides the coins as evenly as possible.  5 crowns and 2 pennies for everyone.  Airith then gives an extra crown to everyone and takes the 6 dukes for himself.
[R, I, W each get 6 gold 2 copper, A takes 5 gold, 6 silver, 2 copper]
"Anyone else find anything interesting?"
After looking things over, "I wouldn't mind one of these cloaks and the knife."  Airith looks at the quality of the knife and throws a cloak over his shoulder.  "Should we take the rest of this stuff to the main cave?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 22, 2005)

Relsyn puts the coins in his belt pouch, but withholds three gold to give to Sheldon, Zane & Earle. 

"I think we should," He says.

Fearing spiders, he steps clear of the bedding but grabs one of the bags and begins to tote it into the main part of the cave.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 22, 2005)

*Inwe*

"I agree."  After accepting and stowing her coins, Inwe picks up the couple bags of nuts and one of the sacks of linen and makes her way back out of the inner cave. "Found some food, water, and goods."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 22, 2005)

Inwe[sblock]Stepping over the threshold of the door, Inwe notices that the bar that was  pushed down in the hole activates a catch which inserts into the bottom of the door and draws it tightly closed. [/sblock]

The others watch as Wrinkle hauls three of the wool bags up behind Relsyn and Inwe. Airith appears a second later with a bag of wool and a large black wool cloak draped over his shoulder and dragging on the ground.

 * Earle asks "What did ya find?" as he saunters over from his seat on the ground by the fire. He glances into the bags and cracks open a few nuts and eats them. "ummm, good still."
"Hey, thanks!" he merrily says as he pockets the coin Relsyn tossed at him.

 * Zane remains sitting by the fire, looking at the dirty bags you just hauled up like they were garbage. He does catch a few of the almonds Earle tosses him, then crushes and eats them. He just smiles and nods as Relsyn places the coin in his hand and says "found a few of these in there too."

 * Sheldon, too, looks up. "Taint yers, but ifn it has to come, it'll fit somewhere." He does take the coin, however, without any apparent qualms.

Wrinkle takes one bag of wool and flattens it out to make a large round chair. Sitting down in it, he snuggles down a bit, wiggles out a few wool lumps as he stretches out, and looks rather pleased with himself. He asks "ssteww ready?" as he picks out his mess kit from his sack and struts over to the fire.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 22, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith drops the bag by the others and then heads over to his belongings. He folds the cloak in half and sets it on his bed-roll. He lays back and looks at the knife he found in the chest.
_I wonder who left this stuff here?_
He puts the knife back in his pocket and heads over to the nuts and grabs a few. "Did anyone grab those daggers in the chest?" Relsyn, Inwe and Wrinkle all nod no. Airith heads back into the cave and comes out with a few small daggers. "Anyone interested in these?"

[Are they actually small daggers or just normal daggers?]


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 22, 2005)

After eating dinner, Sheldon goes out and checks on the wagon before bed. 
As has been usual in the last few nights, Zane moves out of the cave for the first watch tonight while Sheldon goes down a bit earlier that everyone else.

Wrinkle, comfortable on his pillow, smokes his pipe and watches the fire burn a bit lower. He pulls out his musical instrument and plays a quiet lilting tune, ending with a series of longing or sorrowful melodies. 

[ready to sleep?]


----------



## Zachian (Jul 22, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith lets out a big yawn and stretches his arms. He calls Smoke in and lets him eat some of the scraps from dinner and a bit of water. Airith then gives Smoke a good pet and rub and then sends him back to gaurd the entrance of the cave. Airith then goes about checking to see if his coat and other stuff are dry yet and turns over a few of the items. He then lays down on his bed-roll head on his pack and pulls up his blanket and new black cloak.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 22, 2005)

*Inwe*

Inwe enjoys her share of stew and some nuts, also giving some to Cildar.  She spreads out what of her gear is still damp so it will dry be morning, puts the rest including her newly acquired linen, against the wall of the cave.  Then sits nearby, Cildar by her side, enjoying the lingering aroma of her delicious stew and staring into the glowing fire as she drifts into her trance.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 22, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn readies himself for bed. Rolling out his bedroll and tidying his gear. 

He thinks to himself, "I guess I'll have to sleep in the vestments, the traveling clothes are still damp. Father Bleter would be appalled."

He settles himself to his knees and works through his evening devotions. This done he settles into bed.

"Hey," he says out loud, "Are we setting watches or anything like that?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 25, 2005)

*On the "road" again: READYING 6 - 18*

The wagon driver take their watches, as they have the prior seven nights.  The night passes quietly, other than a little more cold rain spashing just outside of the cave mouth. In the morning, Sheldon is quick to get to the wagon and start getting things ready to go.

The horses are once again hitched to the wagons, looking quite a bit refreshed from a long night in a warm cave. In an hour, you make it back to the main trail and head towards Malta. Sheldon looks at Relsyn and Wrinkle sitting by the bags of wool, linnen, and nuts tucked in the wagon. "Probably stolen" he says as he nods to the loot you found. "Bad years for banidits, last few were... guess you got em back" he chuckles.

Wrinkle has taken up playing his ocarina to the creak  of the wagon wheels, and has pretty much created a tune that evokes the breadth and beauty of the open spaces in early spring. It is a good tune, but would put any audience to sleep and get him thrown out of any tavern he was playing in. He also plays lively tunes out of the long lost past, as well as well-known drinking songs.

Airith has taken to sitting up by Zane who is actually interesting to talk to. His life as a high family member in the upper-crust of Malta really bored him, as there was not much adventure. He joined this crew as it was usually the safest to be on, Sheldon being feared among the bandits.  While not as profitable as working on a ship, Zane claims he likes the pace of this life just fine and it will do him fine for quite a while. Too bad his parents have basicly disowned him... he misses his sisters.

Earle has been watching Inwe. He appears to respect her skills in the open lands. He shakes his head every time she wanders off at a jog and returns a few hours later with a basket full of roots and leaves and a rabbit or two hanging off her belt. On the eighteenth day of the trip, he actually asks "How do you do that? I can't see a thing to eat along the trail, yet you make a the best stew I've had with a stroll in the prarrie and thickets."

Sheldon says that night after stew, "Be in Malta tomorrow. Thanks. Here yare." He gives each of you two Crowns, except Wrinkle who took the two in advance.

[ Prep for arrival tomorrow]


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 25, 2005)

*Inwe*

In response to Earle's questions: "I lived a number of years when i was younger alone in the forest and became very accustomed to searching for food and surviving on what I could gather. I guess I got pretty good at it." She offers to teach him some of what she knows and tells him about some of what she looks for.

To Sheldon: "Thanks accepting our company." And she stows the gold coins.  "Think we could sell any of this stuff we found?  I doubt we will have much use for two whole bags of unspun wool."


----------



## Zachian (Jul 25, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith has been rather chatty with Zane this past week, which Zane doesn't seem to mind one bit.  He has been asking Zane about his family, the upper crust of Malta, his sister, and some other things that might help with the group's quests but also trying not to be overly inquisitive.  To help the conversations between the two Airith has been telling Zane of his past on the farm and some of the rather comical stories that occured while he worked as a brewer.
[DH - you can just post anything Zane might reply that would be useful.]

Airith thanks Sheldon for the 2 Crowns and pockets them right away.  Smoke is resting next to Airith who is waiting patiently for the stew.  
_I can't wait to be in a real bed again.  I beer sounds heavenly right about now._


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 25, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Reslyn briefly reflects over the last week. He has completed some of the outline for his dissertation, though the bumpyness of the ride and lack of proper library facilities have hampered the effort.

He has spent most of the trip quietly introspective, delving into the pool of magical energies to which his sorcerous talents give him access. As always he seeks to push the boundries of what he can do, as in the past he finds that this--for him-- is an inward looking tasks, rather than an obvious display of magical effects.

In this way too, he has sought to expand the gifts granted to him by Eli though his most mighty agent St. Macedone. Instead of pushing at the boundries here, though, Relsyn finds that surrender and submission are the firmest route to increased divine abilities. He finds time to prepare all the spells that the Saint has granted us. 

"The real adventure begins tommorrow," He thinks to himself. "Angels and Ministers of Grace defend us."


----------



## Zachian (Jul 26, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith eats his stew a little slower than normal.  He is deep in thought looking into the fire.  The spoon still reaches his mouth and back to the bowl, he is a halfling after all, but you can see that his mind is miles away.

_First to the Underplow Inn on the North side.  Probably want to plan out what we are going to do.  Don't want people to hear what we are trying to do, Smoke could keep watch though.  Maybe Relsyn can find something out at the church.  Maybe Wrinkle can play at an inn near the Platinum District and get some inside information.  If I do to much investigating myself we might be found out.  Am I being to paranoid?_

Smoke puts his cold nose on Airith's hand and Airith seems to come to.  "Sorry boy, here you go."  He sets down the bowl for Smoke to finish.  There doesn't appear to be much left but Smoke licks it clean anyway.  "Sorry boy I must have been hungrier than I thought."  Airith reaches into his pack and pulls out a bit of jerky from his trails rations.  "Here you go, a bit of a treat."  Smoke licks his chops at the sight of the jerky.  Airith gives it a toss to Smoke who catches it and eats it down.

Airith picks up the bowl and packs it away.  He then walks over to where Zane is sitting.  "Zane, I was thinking... ...if you really wanted to... ...I mean I could deliver a message for you, to your sister if you wanted.  Your parents wouldn't have to know and I would be very discreet."  Airith pauses to let Zane answer but Zane is thinking about what he would say and how to answer Airith and nothing seems to be coming.  "Well Zane just think about it and let me know."

Airith heads back over to his side of the fire with his pack and Smoke.  He lays back and looks up at the stars.  Smoke shifts over to lay next to him, his back to Airith's legs.  "We'll be home soon."  As he gives Smoke one last rub before he shuts his eyes and tries to get some sleep.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Zane and Airith*

For several days, Zane and Airith have been becomming better acquainted. Zane really enjoys hearing about life as a brewer assistant, and finds it fascinating that mixing a bunch of grain with water can produce ale. He always assumed it came from the 'secret ale springs', like his nanny told him.

After a while he opened up and began to tell a little of his past. He was raised by a nanny and well tutored in the world of finance. He had three sisters, all younger. Mendy, Shanda, Jamee all look up to him. He has worked hard to make sure they would not be vain silly girls who primped themselves constantly and hardly have an original thought for themselves. While they enjoy playing the games of the rich families, they are smart about it. 

Zane's accounting skills are outstanding, but it bores him to tears. When his father expected him to join the family business at the bank, he said he would rather work in the farmers market. Little did he know that hs father basically owned the market, and arranged to have him tend the pig market as book-keeper. Father expected him to be revolted at the menial job, but he did not mind much because there was activity and the people live honestly (not behind the masks of the rich)

While counting the days profit in the market, Zane was able to talk to the merchants who came and went through the area. He heard about the caravans and to possibility of 'making it on your own' if you were good enough. Finally one day, he sought out the best companies to work for, and the routes that generally were safest. With what clout he had, he asked Sheldon to help him get a job driving wagons for a while. Sheldon oblidged by taking him on himself, four seasons ago.

His father was furious at first - he was kicked out of the family house and not allowed access to his three sisters. He did not mind much, but was furious he could not see his sisters.  His parents have relented quite a bit, understanding this is 'just a phase' but until he is ready to move back and assume his family duties at the bank, he will live as he is now.

When Airith offered to take a letter to his sisers, he was delighted. 
"messangers who deliver mail wear the livery of the king, or one of the private services. They go un-noticed by guards and security most of the time. I'll tell you where the Runyon palace is and how to approach as a 'servant-messanger.' You should be able to talk to them yourself to deliver the message." 

Zane explains the way to Runyon Hall: North over Bastion Monument. Go over the left bridge. Stay on the north road and after two palaces there will be a road to the ravine on the right. Take that. The gate on the west wall is the staff entrance, that should be open. 'Runyon Hall' is written on the gate. "Go to the kitchen/staff entrance and tell the cook you have a message for 'DeeDahMee' - she will know it is from me for the girls."

For two nights now, he has been drafting letters in his head. Tonight, he writes the three letters to his sisters and one for his father, Lord Runyon. "Airith, I really appreciate this! if there is anything you need in Malta, let me know. Some day I will return to the family business, but not yet. Look me up some time." Zane hands Airith four envelopes, beautifully addressed to his sisters and formally addressed to his father.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sheldon to Inwe*

Sheldon tells Inwe, "Take the bags into the market - we'll be right there anway. Probably pawn em off for a few silver or a decent trade." 

Airith overhears and puts in "I know the area - that should not be a problem. The _Underplow Inn_ is just off the street there."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2005)

After another o.k. night sleep, the wagons get moving.  As you skirt the city to the south, the smell of seaweed and salty fish gets very strong. It only intensifies as you enter the gates on the south-west side just after your now-usual lunch time[2:00].  The wagons thread their way up the main road and on to the bridges through the rough city on stilts, over Kings Island, and up to the warehouse didtrict. You stop at a smaller warehouse identified as Caldwells, where Sheldon gives a brief 'thanks' and goes inside with Zane and Earle.

You stand on the street by yourselves.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"Are we bringing these bags to the market then? And after that setting up shop in the _Underplow Inn_? I'll help. I would also like to chat with the Order of St. Macedone here." He picks up his share of the bags and starts toward...

"Airith, Which way is the market?" Relsyn frowns and furrows his brow, his face clearly showing his discomfort at being outside his area of familiarity, a town , alas, a large city, in which he has never been.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 28, 2005)

*Airith*

"The Underplow Inn is North of here in the Farmer's Market. On our way there we should be able to find someone interested in this stuff." Airith finishes packing his belongings and getting Smoke ready. He grabs a bag of wool and positions it over his shoulder, "We should probably get going. Most of the vendors close up shop in the evening. So, if we want to get a good price for this we need to get there before then."

"I was thinking that I should deliver these letters as soon as possible. If you want Relsyn I could take you to the Order after we sell this and get a room at the Underplow. I am not sure what the rest of you want to do. You could check out the order with Relsyn, if he doesn't mind. I would rather deliver these on my own. It draws less suspicion from people."

The group walks a few blocks North through the Warehouse District to the Farmer's Market. You round a corner to see an open area with more hustle and bustle than you could ever imagine. There are shops all over the place selling fresh produce and goods, others are trying to sell livestock and feed, if you want to buy something it is probably here. The noise from this place could be heard a few blocks away but now that you are here it seems much louder. Airith turns to the group, "Keep your valuables close. Some people are here to shop, others are here to make some money the easy way."

Airith leads everyone through the hustle and bustle to a clothing shop more on the edge of the market.  You enter the small building and see many different styles and types of clothing.  There is a large woman behind a counter keeping an eye on people, apparently the owner, and two other women.  One is looking through some pants and shirts, looks like a farmer's wife.  The other is younger and looking at some of the dresses in the back.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2005)

"What can I do for you?" The large woman asks.  She is wearing enough cloth to cover a good size ogre, and her face is pretty enough to be one, too.  However, the workmanship on the stitching and embroidery is remarkably perfect, and the jacket she is currently stitching is fantastic in its colors and style.

In the shop, the smells of the market outdoors mingle with the smell of lavender and other materials used in the fabric dyes.  There are common pants and shirts, outfits of all kinds, including examples of different kinds of uniforms like maids, stewards, footmen, and the like. There are hats, gloves, socks and hose, and bags of all sizes and shapes. No matter the value of clothes, everything in here has the workmanship of a master.

"I have some wool we picked up on a farm as payment, but can not do much with it ourselves. Can you, perhaps, give some coin for this?" Airith asks.
Inwe adds, "This linnen as well" as she places her bag on the counter.

After a few seconds looking in the bags, she nods..."Hmmm, unusual wool, nice. Clean too. Did this farm have llama's on it? Fine wool it is. A crown for the wool, and three for the woven material. Will that do?"


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 28, 2005)

*Inwe*

Inwe picks up the remaining bags of goods (keeping out two yards of the linen) and calls Cildar from his curious sniffing nearby. She just looks around, waiting to follow the lead and suggestion of the others. After days of travel in more comfortable wilderness, returning to the bustle of the city leaves her feeling once again a bit like a badger in tundra.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 28, 2005)

*Airith*

"Make it 6 Crowns and we'll throw in this pair of pants and cloak."  Airith pulls them out of his pack and sets them on the table.
(you did say cloaks in the chest, Airith is keeping the one)


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2005)

Tianna Spellman says, "five crown for the lot, and I'm doing you a favor - the rough spun is not worth that much. OK quality, but _I_ won't use it - I'll sell it to someone else as is."


----------



## Zachian (Jul 28, 2005)

*Airith*

"Five will be fine."  Airith takes the 5 Crowns and gives one Crown and one Duke to the others.  "Call it even from the cave."  

"Do you want to sell the bags of nuts too, or should we just head over to the Underplow and snack on them?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 29, 2005)

*To Anyone Reading This*


Hello,
We are curious if anyone else (non-player) is actually following our game?
If you are, and would like to comment, please do so  here


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 1, 2005)

Tianna overhears and says "hold on now - I bought the cloth and wool, but I don't buy nuts"


----------



## Zachian (Aug 1, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith ignores her comment, "Shall we leave." The group heads to the door and stands outside in next to a vendor's stand. "The inn is a few more blocks to the North, if we want to sell the nuts just pick a vendor and haggle away." While the group is deciding what to do next, Airith is looking at the items at the stand. He really doesn't see much and is just trying to appear busy while he is keeping an eye out for a thief that may be thinking the group is easy prey.


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 1, 2005)

*Inwe*

'Let's keep the nuts. They're good to eat and we wouldn't get much for them anyway.' She returns to watching some of the many people in the street, trying to get a feel for the attitudes of people in this city. 'So what do we do first in this city? Wasn't there supposed to be a place where we could learn more about this staff and its history and perhaps get an idea of where to find and retreive it?'


----------



## Zachian (Aug 2, 2005)

*Airith*

Everyone makes their way through the market, yells and screams of bargaining can still be heard as you walk a few blocks away. On your way down the street you see many races and classes of people purchasing all kinds of things. Airith explains that the farmer's market has far better prices than many other areas in town. Cooks and servants of the upper class are sent here to pick up whatever might be needed since many shops in the nicer areas raise their prices.

"I think I may have misspoke earlier, Underplow must be east of here. I must admit I haven't been there in a while." The group heads east for a few blocks more. On what appears to be a main road through Malta stands a large three story building with a red sign reading 'Underplow Inn' in gold lettering and a picture of a silver plow underneath. "I told you I could find it."

You walk in and see a rather well kept establishment with a large great room for dining, entertaining and drinking. The bar runs almost the entire length of one side and with two doors on either side to what you guess might be the kitchen. Across the bar on the far wall is a stage for entertainers, which is empty.  Right now there are a couple of empty tables and chairs but by the number of people in here now, you might have a hard time getting a table in a hour or two. The wait staff is tending tables and it looks like there are two bartenders preparing for the evening rush.

"I don't see Underplow, might be back in the kitchen.  Why don't we grab a table and see about some early dinner.  I'm sure Underplow will be out here before to long."


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 3, 2005)

*Inwe*

Typical spells prepared

[sblock]
0: detect magic, resistance, virtue, cure minor wounds
1: produce flame, entangle, cure light
2: Flaming sphere
3: call lightning
[/sblock]


----------



## Zachian (Aug 3, 2005)

*Airith*

As everyone is making their way to an empty table a voice is heard from the far end of the bar. "Pipehill, is that you?" You all look up to see a tall stocky Halfling with short but messy hair heading your way. You might guess his age to be between 40 and 50. 

"Yea, it's me all right. The years have not been kind. You look older and more worn out than the last time I saw you." Airith and Underplow reach each other halfway from where they both had started and Underplow replies in Halfling, to which they both laugh and shake hands. The two converse in Halfling for a while and then motion you to a door near the stairs.

"Underplow will let us use the private dining room for tonight's dinner. I hope nobody minds but I also got us a few rooms upstairs at a reasonable rate." You enter the private dining area to see an oval table with chairs and some modest decorations. Underplow motions to take a seat pulling a chair out for the lady, "Please have a seat, I'll be back in a bit with drinks and appetizers." Underplow shuts the door on his way out.

" I told Under that we could use a quiet place to discuss some business and a few rooms. There are three rooms upstairs for us, one double with two beds and two singles. Wrinkle I hope you don't mind but I offered your services as partial payment. You won't have to play every night, just when your available and not doing anything else. You can feel free to leave things in your room. Under doesn't take kindly to thievery and all his employees know it."

There is a knock on the door and then a moment later Underplow enters with water, hot tea, bread and cheese. "There you are. Super will be out a little later and your rooms are being prepared as we speak. Just up the stairs to the first two doors on your right and the one door on your left." And Underplow leaves again.

Airith helps himself to some bread and cheese and pours a nice cup of hot tea.  "Any ideas of what our first move should be?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 3, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn helps himself to some of the food brought in by halfling proprietor. 

Between bites, He says, "I would like to go inquire of some of St Macedone's order here in Malta, though it is unlikely they know much more about the staff than those we spoke with in Antioch, they may know something about the families in question."

"This is exceptional cheese. Please pass some more."


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 3, 2005)

*Underplow Inn - Malta*

Wrinkle smiles at the thought of being able to play for a crowd again. 
_What can I play that does not include singing?_
He nods to Airith and says / mouths "no problem"

Airith smiles and says to Relsyn 
"The cheese is great! A halfling specialty - cat-milk cheese. It takes a lot of cats to generate this much cheese, but it's awesome!"
A few seconds later, after Relsyn turns green, Airith laughs uproariously"

[The underplow Inn is basically as seen in the below attachment. Updated 8/15/2005]


----------



## Zachian (Aug 4, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith throws a hunk of bread to Smoke, who is laying down in the corner. "Yes Relsyn, I remeber you wanted to visit the Order. I was more referring to if anyone had any ideas of how we wanted to approach this. Are we going to gather information about the staff first or are we going to look at the families? I can ask around in some of the seedier areas of town but I fear that might draw some unwanted attention our way."

Airith takes a sip of tea. "Inwe or Wrinkle is there anything either of you want to do? It might be best if Relsyn visits the Order by himself. You can say you are researching the staff for your doctorate or something. I want to get rid of these letters and I don't think it will take more than one person."


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 4, 2005)

*Inwe*

Inwe hands the remains of food on her plate to Cildar, sitting next to her chair.  She takes a swallow of ale from her mug, thinking.  'Is there a library in town or anyplace that might of records of this staff and its journey?  I would like to try researching that way.  And perhaps find out more of these aristocratic families we'll be dealing with.'


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 4, 2005)

Wrinkle says (musically) "I think I want to find the Bard's guild. Perhaps they have some inside information about the families we want to investigate. And, of course, if I am to play here I need their consent or bad things might happen."


----------



## Zachian (Aug 4, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith sips some more of his tea. He eyes Inwe's ale but doesn't want the smell on his breath when he delivers the letters. Smoke has finished his bread and is still resting in the corner. His ear twitches now and again but he doesn't raise his head to investigate. 

"Well Wrinkle, the Bard's guild is in the Inner Plaza, which isn't to far out of the way for me. And Relsyn the Order is in the Royal District, which is on the way."  Airith lowers his voice a touch, "I think at this point lets see what we can find out without asking to many people about the staff or families. That way we won't have to worry about the families, or others, sticking their noses in our business."


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 5, 2005)

Inwe: "You're right Airith, let's keep quiet here. we do not want  to draw attention to ourselves... Do we. No" 
She tosses Cildar another piece of bread.

Relsyn: "Agreed" 

Wrinkle nods.



Here is a list of "Spheres of Influence: Rhiannon" related boards .

Out Of Character Discussions
Reader Comments 
Story in PDF format 
Character Sheets 
Rules


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 14, 2005)

*Wrinkle's 1st Adventure in Malta*

Wrinkle whisays (Says by Whistles) "I think I will go to the guild after dinner. I need permission, I assume, to play here or anywhere in the city. I would not like to draw attention to myself that way.  Airith, point me to the square and I will go later tonight. Most bards in the cities I play are up now, get ready to perform until early morn, and sleep late in the morning."

READYING 19 - evening
Following Airith's directions, Wrinkle easily makes his way to the Inner Plaza, where a very narrow building is squeezed between two larger ones. A brightly colored cloth flag identifies the door as belonging to the guild ( as the symbol is common in Antioch, Malta, and many small towns as well)  He approaches the door just as a very tall and laknk man exits. 

"Eeveninggg too  ewe" he whisays.  "Iss syss wheere Eye cann reegistrr to plaay heere? Iiim nnew too da sity"

The man halts, looks  way down at Wrinkle, and nods. "Sancho can take care of you. He is above until much later." He strolls off with an ocassional glance backward.

Wrinkle opens the door to find it leads immediatelt to a stairs up.  Climbing the stairs to the second level, it is obvious the landing and surrounding rooms are borrowed from the buildings on either side. It is very nice, in fact, on the landing - a marble floor about ten feet wide nad thirty feet long stretches out before you.  Nice lkeather chairs are set in groupings all along its length, and a serve yourself bar is off to the left. But, immediately in front of Wrinkle is a man sitting at a solid desk, wide enough to make a barrier to go around.

"Name's Sancho - secretary here. I Don't know you so you had better introduce yourself sir" he says sternly, but politely.

"Wrinkle Weybright - musician and lorekeeper. Home was Underwood, then Antioch, and I am temporarrily in Malta.  I seek permission to play here.  The Underplow Inn has agreed to let me play, and no one appears to play there now."

"Underplow .... let me think. Small but clean. Ugh - halfling owned! You may play there, but we want your pledge to this guild. A tenth of your takings for the first month, fifth each month following, and you may use our lounge as you like. Pay wekly on Moon-day. No visitors here, though, unless you want to be a full guild member (which you cannot be)."

"Fine" whisays Wrinkle.

Sancho pulls out a large book, opens it to a page towards the back, and enters in "Weybright, Wrinkle - Underplow Inn - Temporary" He points to the signature line and hands the quill over to Wrinkle, who signs appropriately.  Once satisfied, Sancho relaxes a bit and says "not many here tonight as its a good drinking night by thje docks - earn a bit more there. Not you - mind you.  Have a drink and sit a few. Meet a few of those around." He gestures around the desk and then returns to his other record keeping.

In fact, nobody catches Wrinkle's eye tonight, so he gets a drink and reads the information found on a slate used as a "what is up" log.  He notes there are several ships expected in the near future - with sailors looking for entertainment. The farmers side of the city has been good this winter, but is falling off now that planting approaches. 
"Private entertainers needed at Farling estate for a party in a few days. Resume required of group"
Several entries are found to warn of thieves in some taverns - not Underplow.

After a small nightcap, Wrinkle returns to the Underplow as most people are finishing dinner. _Why not now?_ He puts his cloak in his room an pulls on a light-weight colorful cape he uses to draw attention to himself and look better. Ocarina in pocket and Lute in hand, he moves down again to the stage.

For the next few hours,  Wrinkle plays the lute, mostly in drinking songs that a group of men seem to know and like. He lets them do the singing, while his hat gains a few coins from patrons who come and go.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 16, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Considering that Wrinkle is not staying put for the evening, Relsyn considers his options.
" I too will seek the order tonight. The church has a whole section of this city set out for itself right?"

"Airith, can you give me directions? Or do you want to go with?"

Getting directions from Airith, Relsyn groans as he stands. "Too many days in the wagon, & way too much excersize."

Calling Jewel to him from his place in the rafters, Relsyn steps into the evening air of the city of Malta and, stopping strangers for directions several times, makes his way to the Church of St Macedone in Malta.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 16, 2005)

*Airith's outing, part one.*

Airith, dressed in traveling garb, could not make it into the 'private' or gated-like community of the city. Since he already knew this, he found one he had stashed somewhere from a previous endevour and walked to the gate of the mentioned palace grounds.

Since personal letters are not unknown, and Airith was so charming to the post at the gate (she was stern though), He was allowed to step into the grounds and wait in the gate house for one of the three girls named on the letters (as he had insisted you delivering them personally). Both Shanda and Jamee came down to meet him, and thanked him for the letters. Asked where the letters originated, Airith mentioned traveling with Zane from Antioch over the last fortnight, arriving yesterday.  As the gatekeeper was standing close, little more could be said.
The girls ask if Airith is willing to pick up a message for Zane tomorrow?  
1:00pm it will be ready at this gate.


----------



## Zachian (Aug 16, 2005)

*Airith*

"I would be happy to deliver a message to Zane. I'll be here at 1 then. Would you please see that this letter gets to your father." Airith hands them the letter for their father. "I am sure his is busy and I can't wait here until he returns. Enjoy your letters and I will see you tomorrow." The girls each say bye and run back to the house with the letters.

_Man, now I have to wear this stuff again tomorrow._

Airith quickly leaves the palace area, feeling a little out of place and finds his way back to the Underplow. He doesn't see any of the others so he changes his clothes and heads back out to the street with Smoke following instead of staying behind in the room. He makes his way down to the Lower Dock District to see if anyone was looking for him at the Black Dragon Pub. 

Airith enters and looks around. It looks much like it did before he left. The usual drunks sitting at the bar and a couple of dock workers eating at a table. Airith walks over to an empty spot at the bar, hops up on a stoll and nods at the barkeep. The bar keep walks over. 
"Airith, haven't seen you in a while."
"Yea, a job came up I couldn't refuse. I'm really here because I was wondering if anyone came in looking for me while I was gone." Airith slides a silver across the bar towards the barkeep.
The barkeep takes the silver and pockets it. "A few days ago that group of dock workers I think you know came in asking for ya. They were asking questions about where you were. I told them I hadn't seen ya and I didn't know were ya went to."
"Lets keep them in the dark O.K.  I'm still working and I don't need them screwing things up."
"We'll do."  The barkeep replies.

Airith heads back to the Underplow and orders up an ale. He drinks it slowly waiting for the rest of the group to return. After his second ale he heads up to the double room and for a good night sleep.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 22, 2005)

*Relsyn in Malta*

Stepping carefully across the ancient flagstones set in the slightly unkempt lawn, Relsyn steps into a small entry alcove of the Church of St Macedone in Malta. It is dominated by two large oaken--well worn--doors and overhead a small lamp in which burn everlit candles.

Pausing a moment to cleanse his mind of any conceit against the brothers of his order, who serve here in Malta, a disdained post, Relsyn pauses a moment and gives the large door a gentle shove. The door does not open. He pushes harder and the door gives not a inch.

Relsyn notices a small hand lettered sign on a wall of the alcove. On it written in four languages is "This library opens promptly a sunrise and closes promply at sunset."

Relsyn notices that the sun has not yet quite set, and bangs the haft of his dagger soundly 4 times against the door.

After several repeats of this, the door swings inward, opened by a young acolyte of about 12, a boy, thinks Relsyn who steps inside before the surprised boy can object. Relsyn enters a small chapel.

"I'm sorry sir, the library is closed."

[Dioplomacy +9] "Acolyte, I am Relsyn Saffire, a member of your very order, see the symbol I bear. I have come on a very long trip from Antioch and before that from Arras, my bones are weary and my eyes blurred with fatigue. I wish to speak with the master librarian."

"There is a Lorekeeper here, sir." replies the boy.

"Mores the better then my friend, perhaps he knows my mentor, Garret Bynerges. I only wish a few words."

"All are at dinner, sir." the boy again replies.

"Again, Mores the better, a bit of bread or a hunk of bacon would do me well too. Off you go."

The boy starts away, then turns, "What did you say your name was?"

"Relsyn Saffire, of Antioch."

Relsyn looks around the small but well apointed chapel. Several tapestries hang on it grey stone walls and the clear translucent glass in the tall thin windows still shows glimpses of light. Off to his left, where the acolyte went, is a single wooden door. To his right is a set of double doors that Relsyn assumes goes to the library facilities. Directly ahead a stone altar dedicated to St Macedone stands adorned with Macedones symbol--The book and the shield, and his motto--"The Truth is the shield of the faithful. 

Relsyn steps to altar, still smoking a slight sweet incense, and begins to pray.


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 22, 2005)

*Inwe*

As her companions go their separate ways, Inwe wanders the streets near the Underplow Inn, looking for the next nearest tavern.  She does her best to try to go unnoticed, but the badger walking beside her draws a few wary glances.  Soon, she discovers what she seeks: a door to a warm, light-filled room, filled with townspeople and some travelers populating the scattered tables and a bar.  After ordering a pint of whatever's on tap, she finds an empty seat somewhat to the side from which she can observe and listen to most of what is going on.  A few people dance in a space cleared of tables while a minstrel, dressed colourfully, plays and sings.  _Not the best musician.  Wrinkle's probably doing better._ But that is not what she's here for anyway.  What interests her are the bits of conversation she can catch.  She listens for whatever she can pick up about the families of the uppercrust that they will be dealing with in some way.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 23, 2005)

Half an hour later, a short pasty man with slightly pasty white skin and a stooped posture walks into the chapel. He looks out the windows to the west and smiles mirthlessly. Turning his attention to Relsyn,  this poor excuse for a man introduces himself.
"I am Holy Father Quinton Wynter, High priest of this small community. Alas, you a too late for dinner or I would have invited you in. And, as you can see, the sun has clearly set, so the library is indeed closed for the night."

"But, I have heard the name Relsyn Saffire before, I believe. A youth who has done some minor triffle building a library in Arras. What a waste of effort for such a small and insignificant village.  Are you indeed he? Ah yes... Well, I suppose I should invite you in as you have traveled so far."

The Holy Father claps once and the boy who answered the door appears again. "Take this man to the sitting room and get him some refreshment. I shall follow shortly."

Relsyn in led through the door to the appartments out of the left side of the chapel and into a short hallway. Immediately to the right, the boy open a door and gestures Relsyn into the very nicely furnished sitting room. "Some tea,sir? Pardon the Holy Father. He has been distracted of late and is in a mood I have never seen him before in my five years here. I shall ask cook to make a plate for you (she is nice and does things for me sometimes) and be back soon?"

Relsyn nods his agreement and the boy leaves. A scan of the room shows that the reason this post is disdained is not the lack of money or fine furnishings, but perhaps the lack of any interest in books or knowledge. There is not a piece of paper to be found in this lounge.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 23, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn enters the lounge and pokes around a bit. careful not to disturb anything that might be valuable.

He thinks to himself, "Three families may have the staff: Greyson family, Cuthbert Family, or the Youngstrom family. We'll need to start to get some information and background on each of them. Good luck with the Cuthberts."


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 23, 2005)

Poking around, Relsyn finds two tables sitting between three very comfortable red-leather chairs and foot rests. A bookshelf on the wall opposite the door is covered with crystal fobs, gold symbols of Macedone, pottery, and glassware. Conspicuously missing are the books. The pair of side tables have mother of pearl inlay and gold leaf patterns around the edges and down the legs. The table tops have a more solid gold inlay with the Book-and-Shield symbol of St. Macedone. Simple oil lamps burn on each of the tables, shedding meager light.  As Relsyn is finding the drawer in the table to his right, the door begins to open.

Holy Father Wynter enters the room, followed by the boy. The boy places a plate of roast beef and gravy on bread and a cup of tea next to Relsyn on the table.

"Eat, student. Or should I say 'Father?'  I am not informed of graduations and promotions and the like in Antioch. It appears our cook has found a meal fit for one who has traveled so far. Leave now." He sharply addresses the last part to the boy standing in the corner trying not to be noticed.

"So, on what occasion do I have the pleasure of meeting you tonight?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 23, 2005)

Inwe spends little time in the tavern, listening to music and watching people dancing in squares to the jaunty music. The table behind her is having a serious discussion which she listens to for a while.
man: "I'll miss you, please don't go on the ship - you know we want you here."
woman: "But it will only be a few weeks, and I will be back"
man: sadly "Sure, but then you're off to your training again - probably not see us again for a long time. The boy will ask about you too."
woman: "I promise, as soon as I return, I will see you. And besides, I will visit you. It is not that far away..."
man: "are you sure - your boyfriend can come with you any feast-day"

loudly at the bar...
"another one, NOW. [sobs as another ale is delivered] Why did she leave ... [more sobbing]  and for what - that villinous tomcat! [hicup] my fluffy - gone. her whiskers..."

from across the room...
"Ya, thats what I heard too, a huge party! merhaps we can see the inside of the place if they need some extra servers or cooks! wouldn't ... e great..."

Off to the side...
"three goats and a cow. maybe ya can throw in a chicken or two? ... Great, how about tomorrow..."

A few tables over...
"He is marrying the cousin of my second uncle on my mother's side! Imagine, a family like THAT marrying my family... Youngstrom ..." the conversation is shushed down by the others.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 24, 2005)

*Relsyn*

[Diplomacy +9] "Always a pleasure to meet a Lorekeeper, Monsignor Wynter."

Relsyn bows slightly and kisses the old mans proferred ring.

"It is Father Saffire, Sir. I graduated seminary two summers past and am now pursuing my doctor of letters at the Free University. Perhaps you know my mentor, Garret Bynerges, He too is a Lorekeeper. It is most gracious of you to offer this generous hospitality at so late an hour, even if the traveler is one of your own. Please don't mind if eat, this roast beef looks heaven-sent."

As he eats, Relsyn makes a few comments, politely.

"I am the same Relsyn that worked on the new Library in Arras, I'm pleased that you have chosen to remember so small a detail."

"I have journeyed here with some friends in a caravan. While I am here, I thought it wise to check what sources you may have that differ from those in Antioch. My doctoral dissertation is on St. Salix's Third Campaign. It is known that Salix visited Malta at some time prior to the Second Crusade, and I am hoping that here I may find some unique and obscure bit of knowledge with which to make my dissertation stand out. Do you have a staff researcher here with whom I may inquire?"


----------



## Zachian (Aug 24, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith lies in bed thinking about which house probably has the staff.

_Probably Cuthbert, and when they find us lifting the staff.
How can we even get close enough?
How are we going to find the gem?
I wonder what the others are doing?_

He sits up and rubs his eyes.

_I thought the ale would have helped me fall asleep by now._

Instead of trying to fall asleep all night Airith puts his stuff on and heads downstairs. Smoke follows even though he was sleeping fine back in the room. Airith enters the downstairs and sees Wrinkle playing on the stage. He is playing a song for a table of rather loud gentlemen who are singing in a rather off key. Airith heads outdoors and looks around the street. Not much happening at this time of night. An elderly gentleman is carrying a bag of something over his shoulder as he heads out of sight. A cat hisses at Smoke then takes off around the corner of the inn.

_Let's go see if Porter has heard of any jobs for me lately._

Airith carefuly makes his way past the Upper Dock District to the Lower Docks. He would rather go hang out at the Black Dragon but Porter prefers to lay low at the Anchor Bar. Airith enters and sees the place hasn't changed. The mood is dark and gloomy, there is enough light to make out figures but not enough to see anything clearly. One reason the bar is never busy is due to the smell of fish coming in through the windows and doors. There is no stage or entertainer here just tables with an assortment of different chairs, two fire pits evenly spaced in the middle of the room and a bar. Airith slowly and carefully walks in looking for Porter.


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 25, 2005)

*Inwe*

The mention of the name Youngstrom caught Inwe's full attention.  Though continuing to half listen to the other conversation around the room, she focused more on that table.  Her concentration led Cildar to tilt his ears in that direction.  She took note of the speaker and looked for a chance to approach him when he was more alone.  When his companions left the table, she picked up her empty pint and walked over to him.  [Diplomacy] Beginning with flattery and asking his name, she then offers to buy him a drink, then calls to the bartender, "Another two pints over here please."  After luring him to a table off to the side and some more conversation, she asks him, "Did I really hear you talking about a Youngstrom marrying into your family?" using a tone in her voice that could convey either admiration or disdain, depending on his existing frame of mind.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 26, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"Hospitality? Oh of course. We rarely have visitors here and are a bit forgetful of our manners.  As for remembering the library in Arras, the Archbishop sent a memo not long ago about it and it crossed my desk again recently. A trifle.

But yes, the third campaign.  Hmmm.  Garrett Bynerges, now there is a name I know! We were trained at the same time, he and I. Do I have stories to tell about him. Of course, he was always the favored one of us, always doing the right thing and not enjoying life like I had. Always a bit too fond of books for my taste.  I prefer the lore and knowledge gained by experience and, how shall I say, subtler means. Let us also say, we were not friends.

Hmm, was there a third campaign? You know better. But Salix! There was a man of action. Yes. And perhaps some subtlety of his own? Yes, you must find something about Salix's intelligence gathering ability. We may have some documents and references which may apply to that. We have lots of books. I've even read a few - ha! Well, tomorrow, you will be given a card for free access to anything we have in our library.  Of the six fathers we have living in our company, most are of my inclination - live it rather than read it. The librarian, Foscil, will be able to direct you to the documents you desire. He likes it in there.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 26, 2005)

*Airith*

From the shape of his shadow, Airith finds Porter sitting in the corner, toward the back. Porter is not a tall man, but he makes up for his lack of height by the shear size of his barrel chest and tree sized arms. Scars cover his exposed arms, some minor, some must have taken a while to heal.  Nothing on his is clean, and from knowing his past, Airith suspects some of the stains are recent blood.  Porter's greasy hair is tangled all around his face, except for a small opening he occasionally make for his current entertainment, a 'conversation' with one of the Anchor's wenches.

After a few minutes, Porter and the woman rise and head for the stairs, but stop when he notices Airith sitting inconspicuously at a table. Sending the woman away, he gets another ale and joins Airith.

"What d'ya say, fish-food? You got a few thugs out looking for you, even came in here looking for you. You in trouble and need my kind of help? …Good."

"Porter, have you heard about any new jobs for me? Preferably on the other side of town. I'm in need of a good one about now. Last one fell flat and I'm out a bit"

"Well, an assassination I can't do myself?  Burning a ship when it arrives? 'Delaying' a payroll shipment?… not interested in those, I see. I heard of a recovery needed from the Queens Keep, but I don't imagine anyone will risk that though.  Perhaps working the pockets at some party that's going on over the other side of town. Not your style either, is it?  Okay.  Let me think …not the other meat grinding ones … 
Hey, there is a small job to recover a ring over there.  Some dead granny's wedding ring needing to come back to a family, and soon. Try that one?

"Yes, try that job - quick gold. Find the servant that buys the ale at the Hopson Brewery, over  by the Horse Gate [closest to Underplow Inn] He stops in tomorrow morning again. Wears a black butlers outfit with blue and gold trim. Mention to him you need help moving a horse and he should reply lift up it's tail."

He finishes his drink "Bottoms up, and upstairs waiting for me." He goes to the stairs.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 26, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"Intelligence!" Exclaims Relsyn.

"I had not considered that facet at all. Indeed, I have encountered very little material on that aspect of any of the campaigns of the Second Crusade. Though I did once encounter a vague reference to Salix's Spymaster."

"One thing further, Monsignor, I came across a veiled reference to Salix's use of a staff of the Elioim during this crusade, but know little about it. Have you heard of this weapon? All the rest of the records indicate Durandal was his weapon. Perhaps this staff is some other sort of item?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 26, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Monsignior Wynter: "Yes, the intrigue of Salix is very interesting. Foscil likes to tease me with these facts from the past. Of course, the existence of the staff is questionable, at best. I am a man for today. You know, following the rounds of who is top of the game among the families. Persuasion and influence... deep secrets. That is my kind of lore!"

"The staff used by Salix? Yes I have heard of it, but know little of how Salix used it.  Of course, it is said to be a trophy today, but none know which staff is it. Probably none of them.  None of them appear to be anything special, I hear."

"Well, speak to Foscil. He can pull up the documents he teases me with, as well as, perhaps, your vague reference to a staff used by Salix.  I think, if it really existed, it would have been mentioned more."

"Well, have you a place to rest? we have a few meager cells available, but our cook is noteable (as you have tasted) I see you kave practically licked your plate clean. What do you say?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 29, 2005)

*Inwe*

The older man Inwe has foused her attention on obviously like bragging about his new vicarious  status he believes he gained through some young relative's engagement. Obviously, the other men at the table think he is all puffed up about nothing and are trying to keep him quiet. When all attemps to change the subject fail, everyone leaves the table and heads for the door.

In an 'unfortunate' coincidence, Inwe happened to trip and fall right into the shoulder of the very man she was hoping to speak to. After a brief appology, she whispers...
"Did I really hear you talking about a Youngstrom marrying into your family?"

"Well... yes actually." He looks to his companions, who obviously will have no more of him tonight, and back to the mysterious elf before him. As they go to a quieter corner of the room, he says "My niece is marrying the heir to the family in fact! That makes me part of the family, too."

"Really? How great to be so blessed. You must be able to do all sorts of noble things now..."

"Well, actually, I only call her my niece. My mother's sister's second husband has a niece, oh what a pretty thing, and she is the lucky one. I am like an Eli-Father to her [Godfather] at the family meetings, you know."

"Interesting - you must adore her..."

"Oh certainly! Believe it or not, I actually do.  Her parents are a mean pair, and she not much appreciated. I have tried to befriend her and mentor her. When she told me she was seeing a boy, I never imagined it was young master Youngstrom. Good for her! That family is not much fond of her, but she is kind and really does love him. At least they are allowing the wedding to go on. "

"how noble of them."

"You know, I have always been noble. My friends think I am silly, but truely I was born to be one of the elect in the city. Now everyone will know me." He pauses a minute, then sighs. "Actually, this will not change anything. I am still an old dottard who dreams of nobility but was born a pawn in the greater game. Oh - don't tell anyone I said that, pretty lady."

"I was invited, you know, to the wedding! But my buddies think I made that up. Day after tomorrow, they will know better, when I get admitted through those golden gates and they do not. Ha"

"So do you have a companion going with you?"

"You know what, I forgot about that. My wife's been gone some time, and my chldren think I am looney. How about you? Are you free? Imagine, and old fool showing up with a young beautiful elven girl. That would turn a few heads."

Inwe whispers into his ear "I am one hundred twenty four years old. That would make a few of them jealous, too."

He smiles, "My name is Coleman Fairweather" and extends his hand.
"Inwe Galanodel" she says as she takes his hand - he kisses it politely.

"How about it, Inwe? Are you interested in seeing a royal-style wedding?"


----------



## Zachian (Aug 29, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith tosses a slivler over to Porter.  "Thanks Porter, you could use it for the tip upstairs."
"Not bloody likely."  Is all Airith hears as Porter makes his way upstairs and out of sight.

Airith heads out the door and makes his way back to the Underplow, taking the time to go over his conversation with Porter.  
_Hopson Brewery, must be a rich family.  Make the best stuff in town.
I wonder if the group of thugs he was refering to were the Stilettos.  If they keep poking their nose in my business I might have to cut one of their noses off.  They're probably looking to score a few coins off me for the job.
I best be in my messenger attire tomorrow morning to meet this butler.  I don't want to be late to pick up those letters from the girls for Zane._

Airith enters the Underplow to see Wrinkle playing for only one table.
_I would like to listen a bit but I better get some sleep.  To bad about Wrinkle.  I thought he would have had more patrons to entertain._
Smoke heads over to his riding blanket and stretches before getting comfortable on it.  Airith takes off his things and lays down, he falls asleep thinking of his busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 29, 2005)

*Relsyn*

"No thank you, sir, I have a room at the Underplough Inn, along with my traveling companions."

He stands.

"Many thanks for the good food and a chance to speak with you. I am doubly blessed. I will return in the morning to speak with Foscil."

Relsyn kisses the High Priests ring again, then departs, making his way through the darkness to the Underplough Inn.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 30, 2005)

*Wrinkle Waybright*

Wrinkle plays for a until there is only one customer left, and he is so drunk he can not hear anything. Underplow hoists him up and out the door, where the man sobers up just enough to stumble down the road. Having seen Relsyn come back already, and shortly after him Inwe and Airith, Wrinkle heads for the stairs himself.

"Nice job tonight, Wrinkle. Many patrons stayed later than usual, and spent more coin in the process. We like that, don't we?" Underwood gives a friendly jab in Wrinkle's side. Underplow packs up as Wrinkle heads to bed. _I'm in the guild, access to other performers, good first day he thinks as he drifts off._


----------



## Zachian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith awakes to yet another wet tongue across his cheek.  He sits up to see Relsyn sleeping in the other bed.  Across the hall faint snores can be heard.  
_Must be Wrinkle.  Glad there are at least a few walls between me and him._
Airith looks out the window to see that the sun is just about to rise.
_Looks like I have time for breakfest_
He quickly puts on his messenger clothing and quietly heads downstairs with Smoke following.  The morning staff is busy cleaning and preparing for the day.  Underplow is restocking the bar and one of his employees is mopping the floor.  The kitchen staff can be heard in the back.
"Morning Under, how about some breakfest."
"Sure, sure, I tell them to bring something out for you."
"Smoke too, if you don't mind."
Airith takes a seat at a table.  Underplow heads back to the kitchen through the doors and orders can be heard barking about the dough not being right and the stew needs more potatoes.  A minute or so later a young lady comes out with a look of relief for being able to leave the kitchen.  She places some bread and cheese down on the table with a small pot of tea.  She then places a bowl of scraps down on the floor for Smoke who begins eating it right away.
"Here you go."
"Thank you very much."
Airith eats quietly and a little faster than normal.
_Don't want to miss this butler._
He finishes his tea.
"Smoke you stay here this time.  You can go with the others if they don't mind but I'm afraid that most messengers don't keep a dog with them.  I'll be back sometime this afternoon.  And please stay out of trouble."
Airith gives Smoke a playful head scratch and then heads out the door.  He sees Smoke head over to the corner of the stage and lay down before exiting.
_Guess I better get over to the Hopson, don't want to miss him._


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 30, 2005)

*Inwe*

"It would certainly be new and interesting experience.  I would be pleased to join you.  Where is it to be held, that I may meet you there?"  After wrapping up the conversation, Inwe returns to the Inn for the night, telling the others of her evening and plans before they turn in, asking for whatever advice they might offer.  The day of the wedding, she dresses in her nicest attire, sky-blue tunic, usual green cloak, her hair braided to accent the green strands.  She leaves her pack and Cildar at the Inn.  Her staff she walks with, and she makes her way to the Coleman's house.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 31, 2005)

*Inwe*

Coleman says "Wonderful! Oh you can not meet me at the wedding. That would be just too scandalous! I know you are a proper lady, I can just tell. The ladies who meet men at parties are, shall we say, 'calling on them' and they would not be permitted into this wedding."

"No, you must meet me at my house, and my servants can help you prepare for the wedding and give some proper etiquette for a noble wedding. It is surely not the way the elves wed, nor most other peoples either. 

Come to the West side on the main road through the floating city.  Follow the road to the left and wind down towards the fish smell. The gate on your right just before you cross the bridge is mine. Ring and someone will be right with you. Come around…mid-afternoon day after tomorrow. You may stay as my guest in my house that night, as crossing the city late at night is unwise.

Oh Inwe, thank you! We will show the lords that the Fairweather family still has some class left in it."
Both finish their drinks and make their farewells.

[Inwe notices the next day that she is followed, at various times throughout the day, by an older woman with smile wrinkles around her eyes and  a lace bonnet on her head. She is obviously trying - very poorly- to be discrete]

[Inwe, as she described earlier, arrives at the gate of the Fairweather estate. Upon knocking there, the door opens and the very woman who was following is standing there.]


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 31, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn awakes after sunrise to find Airiths bunk empty.

_"I wouldn't have figured the little guy to be an early riser."_ He thinks.

After washing up and getting dressed, he spends about an hour doing morning devotions, (Spells rememorized--as before) then wanders down to the dining room.

"One big breakfast for me please," He asks the halfling proprietor.

Relsyn wolfs down his breakfast while paging though a worn old book on the sayings of St. Dismas. He is only superficially aware of the patrons around him.

Finishing his breakfast, Relsyn signs the tab to his room, puts the small book in his pack and drains the big mug of water that he asked for.

He makes his way to St. Macedone's temple, stopping only once for directions, in hopes of meeting with Foscil the Librarian.


----------



## Zachian (Aug 31, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith makes his way to the Hopson with no problems.  He enters through the doors and has a look around.
_Not as nice as the one I worked at._
"Can I help you sir?"
"No thanks, I just came to look at your selections."
"O.K. then, just holler if you need some help with anything, anything at all."
_I hope I don't have to wait to long for this guy.  Oh, they have Dragon Blood Ale._
Airith spends about a half hour perusing their selections.  There are many different types of alcohol with varying prices.  Airith is about to head out when a distinguished looking man in black with blue and gold trim enters.  He waves at the man at the counter and begins looking at the selection.  Airith makes his way over to him.  Airith waits until there is no one in ear shot.
"Excuse me sir, I am having trouble moving my horse."


----------



## Tinuviel (Aug 31, 2005)

*Inwe*

"So do you doubt my intentions or are you merely curious?"  Inwe then follows the woman and her instruction, asking more about this wedding and associated customs.  Also, "I'm afraid I know not much more about the Youngstrom family than their widely-known name.  Can you tell me more of what you know of them?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 1, 2005)

*Airith READYING 20*

Walker Ackland exited the front gate to his master's estate. He was the only staff member allowed to do that, and he was proud of it. Today he was on a mission for his  lord, and a very secret one. 

Pushing a two wheeled beer cart, he crossed the series of six bridges in the northern district. As he approached the river bank again, the road swings around the mysterious cluster of  strange shell-like houses.  Walker picked up his pace and shuddered, as he does every time he passes this area, hoping the dead do not come out to get him. Finally heading toward the gate, he relaxes and enjoys the fine weather this morning.

He entered Hopson Brewery, as he does every Earth-Day, and went right to the sales area. _These massive timber pillars and trusses are so.. big. I bet they impress those poor wretches, but no me._  Huge copper kettles hiss and steam in the background. Men stir vats of bubbling mash up on huge frames over stone fireplaces large enough to be home to a family. A few people in proper 'house livery'  are being waited upon at the counter, so Walker relaxes a bit an waits.

"Excuse me sir, I am having trouble moving my horse." Ah the call sign. Looking left and right, he does not see anyone. Then he looks down.

"I suppose you would, little boy." Looking closer " Oh, I mean sir. Try lifting it's tail, if you can reach that high." He can hardly contain a snicker, but sobers up quickly.
"Name is Mr. Ackland.  I can see how you expect to be overlooked.  I suppose you have had a job like my lord requires. "
Airith nods and begins to sputter in  his outrage over this derogatory treatment.
"Whoa now.  Let me finish my business here and we can meet somewhere more private."

Mr. Ackland speaks to a person behind the counter and a few seconds later two teenagers haul out a large barrel and set it into the cart just outside the door.  After exchanging some coin, Mr. Ackland goes to the door, making sure Airith is following.  He pushes his cart toward a tavern (a very nice tavern) and goes in.

Airith follows him in, and notices several other people wearing the couriers livery he is wearing, as well as matches for Mr. Ackland as well. They order juice, and when it arrives, Mr. Ackland pays for both of them.
"I suppose you want some details about our job?" He quiets down and explains more about the job…
They talk quietly for ten minutes, or so, and Airith leaves, pocketing a pouch inside his coin purse.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 2, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn enters St. Macedone's temple easily, as the door is open already. After a brief prayer at the alter, he makes for the opposite door as last night, the one marked 'Library.'  Inside is a page, the boy met last night, in fact, who smiles at him. 

"I bet you are here to see Father Focil, right?" Relsyn nods.
He disappears into the dark cavernous room behind him, and shortly returns.
"Father Focil says just head back to meet him. He is cataloging shelf sixteen right now.  I think he was expecting you." he points towards the back.

Relsyn moves down the narrow isle, around a round bookshelf, off to the left a little, towards the area where the light is shining on the ceiling. Indeed, Focil is there in the usual Librarian position: on his knees, books all around him and a bookshelf half full, squinting at the title of a dusty book.

Focil is a clear-faced man, almost boyish looking.  He wears the simple cloak of the order, although it is almost brand new. "Be right with you, Father" he says as he glances toward Relsyn.  A few seconds later, he jots some notes on his paper, reshelves the book, and stands up stiffly.

"Now what can I do for you.  I hope it is help with some research, as Wynter suggested. The honorable Wynter has no interest in research as I know it and teases me sometimes. Well, what about it? How can I help?" He eagerly thrusts his had toward Relsyn as he says all this quickly.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 2, 2005)

*Inwe (READYING 21)*

"Oh my dear… Was I so obvious? Oh my oh my." She mutters and fusses as she leads Inwe through the grounds and to the main house. 

"My dear, oh I was getting an idea of your size for some accessories you may need.  My Lord Fairweather requested that I help you be presentable at the wedding tonight. . . .Oh dearie me, doubt your intentions? Why? Are you up to something? My oh my… I don't think so."

As they enter the low roofed building, Inwe feels somewhat at home here. All the materials are natural, and nothing seems to be wrought or hacked. The wood is more - natural - than it was a tree. The craftsmanship may actually be elven.  Glass and stone, wood and cloth, plaster and paint all harmonize perfectly.  Through the entry and into a set of rooms that appears to be more feminine.
"The lady's room - rest her soul. Sit here please. [gestures to a chair] Shall I draw you a bath?"

She leaves before Inwe agrees, but there is time and the lady seems kind enough. A few seconds later she returns with the sound of water running in the other room.

"Oh my, my dear Inwhy, I know your name but you do not know mine.  Just call me Bee. Everyone does. [Inwe speaks]  'Inwhay'… ' Inwe'  Oh dear, but I have it now, right Inwe [Inwe nods] Oh the bath should be ready."

She leads into a smaller room with a large stone basin set into the ground, looking like a natural stone pool. Water trickles down from overhead down a wall with inset waterfall, and into the pool. The rest of the room is lined with slate, dark marble, and mosses lit by a skylight above. The water is steaming a little.

"I shall leave you for a few minutes while I collect some things. We can talk when I return." Bee leaves, but still mutters kindly to herself, obviously enjoying waiting on someone again.  Inwe disrobes and enters the bath, making herself cleaner than she has been in a long time. Scented soaps, essence of jasmine and Lilly flowers, and plush towels surround a small padded chair in another corner. Ten minutes later, Bee returns while Inwe is still bathing.
"My dear - use more soap, how about some salts? Did you find the oils… I can not smell any more so I do not know" she chuckles a bit. "Here is a dress, it may fit you. 
[looks at Inwe's face] 
Yours IS beautiful, but it is not proper for the wedding. Oh my no. That must be white! Only the bride may have another color. I guess you did not know. That is okay, dear. Try this on…" She puts the dress on the chair, after it is evident that Inwe is waiting for her to leave, and closes the door on her way out.

The dress fits well, if not a bit loosely. After Inwe enters the dressing room again, Bee goes to work again - 200 strokes with a hairbrush, some paste in her hair that makes it smell of lilac and shine like water - especially stunning with the green streaks. Silk sash, pearl necklace, silver hair-comb, just a touch of makeup …  An hour of fussing and chatter later, Bee is satisfied that Inwe is perfect.

"There my dear - I got it right for you. That is why I was following you - size - color - accessorizing. Lord Fairweather would expect the best, of course. My Dear, you are … stunning. You should be pleased."

Inwe looks at herself in a full length silvered glass, and appears just as Bee described.


----------



## Zachian (Sep 7, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith shakes Ackland's hand, "see you tomorrow."  Ackland takes his cart and heads back to his master's estate.  Airith seeing that the morning has almost past hastily makes his way towards Zane's family estate.  The streets are busy, more so than usual.  
_Must be this bib party everyone keeps talking about.  If it is big enough I might have a pretty easy time getting this ring without anyone seeing me._
Airith approaches the gaurd post to see the same gaurd watching the estate.  "You again, I suppose you're here to pick up letters.  All right just wait here."  Airith patiently waits for the girls to give him the letters.  He would try and talk with the gaurd but doesn't want to push his luck.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 7, 2005)

*Airith*

The guard returns, empty handed. "I've been told to bring you inside, please follow me." The guard is actually pleasant this time and leads Airith into the grounds.

Airith follows her past a few smaller houses and to the side door of the main house. The house itself is quite unimposing for its large size. This is partly because of the light colors used to outline and coner the house. It appears tat every corner has been rounded, and there are trees growing out of what must be courtyards in the house. The grounds are beginning to bloom with the earliest flowers of the Spring.  Evergreens grow around the ponds, and even the bare trees have a sense of style and class. 

Upon entering the pantry door, the guard makes a quick introduction to Lyja, the head butler of the house. Then, she makes a hasty retreat back to her post at the gate.

"Well, sir, I am to take you to the master. He requests you make a delivery for him."
Airith is led to a parlor in the main part of the house, where three girls are seated, along with Lord Runyon.   Shanda and Jamee he has met yesterday, Mendy is the oldest and seated next to her father informally.

"Well, friend, my daughters and I received letters from my son yesterday, and I must say I am a bit surprised. [pause - looking at Airith] You delivered these, and are expecting letters to return to him. For myself, I would like to hear about him more before I write my response to him.  My daughters have their letters written, as you can see on the table there."

"I believe you traveled with him? Tell me how you found him. Speak."


----------



## Tinuviel (Sep 8, 2005)

*Inwe*

Inwe stares at the image before her, not sure what to think.  It is certainly unlike anything she has worn before.  She thanks the kind woman for all her help...and more pampering than she would have wanted to imagine.  Now Inwe talks with Bee about what she knows of the Youngstrom family while waiting for Coleman.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 8, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn sits in a hard backed chair across a small table from Foscil. He absently fingers a book he has picked up.

"Father Foscil, I'm glad that all here are not so adverse to study as is Monsignor Wynter. I am Reslyn Saffire, a brother Priest from Antioch and as far as Arras. Indeed, I am interested in research. Specifically I am looking for information on the history of the Staff of the Elioim. I believe that at least three families claim to have it today, but I am primarily interested in its history. I am particularly interested if St. Salix ever used or encountered it." He pauses, "Further, I am probably in town for a while, and I need research facilities to continue work on my dissertation which deals with St Salix's Third Campaign. Monsignor Wynter indicated that I might explore the intelligence gathering aspect of that campaign."

Relsyn rubs the beard stubble with both hands.

"In return for this aid, I would be delighted to serve as a staff researcher for any project on which you are working. A caveat though, I do not know how soon my group will leave Malta. I understand we will be here for a while, but the halfling is flighty." He grins.


----------



## Zachian (Sep 12, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith looks at the three girls and then back to their father.
_I didn't think I was here to talk about Zane.  I was just supposed to pick up some letters._
"Well sir, I met up with Zane while I was looking for a caravan to Malta from Antioch.  He is still driving wagons for Caldwells and doing quite well.  Since we were on the road for a good period of time I started chatting with Zane and the rest of the crew.  Zane told me he was from Malta originally and had family here.  Seeing as we had become friends I offered to deliver letters for him to you."
_I hope that's enough.  I don't know if Zane wants his family knowing everything._


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 13, 2005)

*Airith*

Lord Runyon and Airith speak for for ten minutes or so, with Airith giving no particular information that is not already known. Zane is healthy, happy to live freely, and not particularly eager to come home.

"Well, I guess Zane will continue his foolish independence phase a while longer, and has no interest im making a real life for himself.  Foolish boy. I suppose you can not convince him to return?" 
When Airith shakes his head negative Lord Runyon goes to a small table and begins to write a short letter.

The three girls rise and hand Airith their letters, a bit shyly, and step back. Shanda and Jamee leave the room, but Mendy stays. She asks "does Zane have a girlfriend? I hope he does."
Lord Runyon grunts huffily at the desk in response.
"No, I don't believe he does." Airith replies.
Mendy continues to ask questions like "How about his room - is it nice?... where does he live?   Has he picked up any bad habits of the mobs on the other side of the city? ...Does he miss us?" To which Airith answers with mostly "I have told you all I know"

Lord Runyon finishes his letter: "I have prepared this letter.. He has been cut off, as you mentioned, and I must say I am surprised he is actually doing well. Mention to him his mother wishes him well."

Airith turns to leave and Mendy joins him out of the room and out the door. As they approach the gate, she stops. "Really, is he doing well?"
"Lady, he is happy. I believe he said you and your sisters were not like the pompus aristocracy, so you can believe that is worth mor ethan status or riches."
Mendy is quiet for a second. "You are right - we can play with the rest of them. But, to us it is a game to keep us occupied, and our parents (who believe in the Game) bearable. Tell Zane we love him and if he needs anything, just let us girls know."

Unexpectedly, Mendy places a kiss on Airith's cheek, blushes, and scurries back into the house. Airith shakes off the shock, smiles and turns.

Right into the guard.

"I won't mention it if you don't" she says as Airith heads back to the road. Airith hears her laughing from the guardhouse as he leaves.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 13, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Foscil  sits in an accompanying chair. He gestures energetically as he speaks. His fine reddish hair falls in front of his eyes often, and he often whips his head over his right shoulder to clear his face.  "Father Relsyn, this library has a wealth of information in it, and it probably is as well shelved as any in Antioch. Unfortunately, the ways of the world have seeped into this order here, as you mentioned about Monsignor Wynter. Few have come here to study since his predecessor, Monsignor Shylock's, tenure. Monsignor Wynter studied under him, and learned his ways."

"I arrived six years ago, to find the library in disorder, and no research going on at all. Monsignor Wynter follows the Game, and is a key player if I am correct. This library has no status for him."

"I have been given the task of restoring the library. For myself, I started at the topic of my research interest… ancient orders of Eli - prior to the destruction of Eire.  Did you know that there were high men here before the fall? There are orders of Eli which were here when the remnants arrived, but they did not know it.  The Barbarians in the deep southern lands, that is here…."

"I suppose there will be time to talk.  For your research, and your help here, you can catalog the section next to the ones I am working on - shelves nineteen to twenty-two.  I have come across references to an order of Eli, the Markume', who had a presence in this region.  Do you  know of the story of the staff's creation? [Relsyn nods] That was in this area, we think. The Markume' lived here, mostly inland a little, and had temples and holy places where they worshiped…"

"Oh, I did it again. Sorry. It has been a while since anyone listened to me." He gives a shy smile. "Please, I would welcome your help. I know of some references to the staff you mentioned in my research. I suspect if there is any mention of Salix using such an item, it would be in the sections on Salix, the second crusade, and Saint Angus… perhaps over in the books on artifacts, … maybe… ancient races and lost races" He points to several shelves as he mentions each topic., the latter in other section of the library.

"You are welcome at any time, if you leave with your friends, come back when you are done! Hey. We could become friends! Oh, you can not trust anyone who comes in here, by the way. Especially Wynter. Be helpful and give him due honor. I find trivia sends him away when he is a bother" He laughs.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 14, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn grins widely.

"I'll keep your advice about Monsignor Wynter in mind."

"Can you show me where you found the reference to the Markume'? You have piqued my curiosity."

Relsyn follows Foscil over to another part of the library, where Foscil has set a book aside. He gestures to it. "There you are."

Reslyn carries the book over to an old stand up desk near a large bookshelf. He gently places the old book on the stand and saying a quick prayer of thanks and a request for enlightenment, reverently opens the book.


----------



## Zachian (Sep 15, 2005)

*Airith*

After Airith gains his composure, from the kiss and the guards comment, he heads to the estate Ackland described.  It is a very nice house, well maintained and very ornate, with red brick and iron working everywhere.  The four large white pillars in front of the entry give it a very formal look, while the trees and vegetation make it look much more inviting.  There is a guard house at the front entrance which currently has a rather large and or plump man in it.  He appears to be napping but Airith can't quite tell.  The estate also has servant's quarters off to one side.  From the size of it there must be quite a few servants that work here.

Airith continues walking to the end of the road.  It deadends a few yards before a marshy looking river.  Airith puts a questioning look on his face and looks around, just in case someone sees him and wonders why he is there.  Airith looks at the edges of the river to see if it is solid enough to walk on and then turns around and heads back they way he came.  There are a couple houses on the other side of the street, each with their own guard house and guard.  No one seems to notice Airith walking through.

_I wonder if the gaurds are more for show rather than security.  Looks like the river will be the best bet.  Need some equipment, climbing claws, lock picks and some dark clothes._

Seeing as Airith doesn't want to draw to much attention to himself he makes his way to the Caldwell building in the warehouse district.  The place seems busy with people coming and going.  There are a few small wagons around with people either loading or unloading various paraphernalia.(oh, a really big word)

_Word must of got out that their shipments have arrived._

Airith enters the main office to see a man at the counter talking with a woman and Sheldon, both behind the counter.  It appears they are discussing the price of shipping some items.  "That's outrageous.", the man lets out, obviously unhappy with the price he was given.  Sheldon replies, "If ya don't like it, go somewheres else."  The man fidgets a moment, "Alright, I'll be back tomorrow with the barrels.", and unhappily walks out.

Airith makes his way over to the counter and steps up onto a ledge, so he can be seen over the counter.  
"Hi Sheldon."
"Oh hi, Airith is it, what can I do fer ya?"
"I have a delivery for Zane, I was wondering if he was around?"
"Sorry but Zane aint around.  He rents a room North of town from a farmin family.  He comes around every uder day or so ta help load wagons an do some accountin stuff around here.  I don't see why he just don't stay in town.  If ya want ya can leave it here wit her.  Zane will be around taday or temorrow.  Sorry but I got to go Airith.  If ya need anything just ask her."
"Thanks Sheldon, I appreciate it."  Airith turns to the lady, "Could I trouble you for a pen and a scrap of paper.  I want to leave Zane a message."
The woman reaches inside a cubby and thens heads over to the counter, "Here you are dear.  Ignore the writing on the back, its just an old order."
Airith writes, "Here are the letters from your family.  Need me to deliver more can reach me at the Underplow Inn."  "Thank you ma'am."  She takes the letters and the note and puts them in a cubby in a desk.

Airith walks out of the building and heads over to the Northern part of the Upper Dock District.  He walks around for a while until he finds a rather large outfitter store along the river.  The outside of the store doesn't look like much but the store front is almost twice as wide as any other in the area.  He enters to see an enormous sized room filled with various equipment and items.  Airith is so immpressed by the number of items in here that he almost doesn't even notice the rather large man at the entrance.
_Must get a lot of thieves in here, and not just the occupational kind._
Airith makes his way over to the climbing gear and begins rummaging around.  While looking through a host of climbing equipment he notices four other men in the store.  There is one at the far end of the store keeping an eye on what Airith is doing, another is looking through some masonry equipment, the third is meandering up and down the aisles.  The last is a somewhat elderly gentleman with grey hair sitting behind the counter keeping a watchful eye on the man looking at the tools.  Airith finally finds a climbing kit with everything accounted for and in decent condition.  After finding the climbing kit Airith is surprised by the fact he can't find any lock picking tools.  He is sure that such a place would have such a thing but they don't appear to be out with the rest of the merchandise.  He heads over to the counter to ask the man there where he might find such a thing.
"Excuse me sir, but where might I find some locksmithing tools?"
The man looks around and sees that the man that was looking at the masonry tools isn't interested in anything and is begining to head for the door.  The man behind the counter responds in a somewhat loud and elderly tone, "Sorry sonny, but we don't have....", as soon as the man leaves the store and is out of ear shot, the tone and speach of the man changes to more of a calm intelligent tone, "...Sorry about the ruse but the selling of certain items is frowned upon.  Locksmithing tools eh, look a little young to be part of the guild."
"I'm not part of the guild just yet.  Still working on acquiring the dues and necessary equipment."
"I understand."  He looks Airith over.  "I'll tell you what.  You wait here and I'll get you what you need to get started.  Don't tell the guild where you got it and I'll keep your secret about working without them knowing."  The man heads to the back of the store and appears a few moments later with a small box.  "This should be all you need to start out with.  You best keep in mind that the guild will eventually find out what you've been up to.  I would advise you pay your dues soon."
"Thank you I will as soon as I finish...with my next appointment."
Airith pays the man and thanks him for his hospitality.  He then immediately heads back to the Underplow for dinner and to play with his newly purchased items.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 20, 2005)

*Wrinkle Waybright*

READYING 20 …
Wrinkle woke up late.  After a hearty breakfast, he headed out into the shopping district, where he ended up at Tianna Spellman's store again.
"Nice to see you again, sir." She says as Wrinkle enters. "Shopping this time?"

Wrinkle nods and begins to look around. A few seconds later, Tianna is next to him, and taking his arm.  
"I am sorry, but there is little call for dwarf sized clothing. A few of the blacksmiths get items here, so what I have is over here."
 She leads him to an area with slightly wider isles.  She pulls hats off the shelf and shows them to Wrinkle. Suddenly, he spots something on a hanger among other items on the wall and moves towards it. It is red and yellow patchwork with long lines of orange crossing it from top to bottom.

"Ah, a cloak - and my finest work. A group of players had me make their costumes - I made this from the remnants. It is one of a kind!"
After a few minutes of negotiating the price, Wrinkle says "Illl taake it!"

For the rest of the day, wrinkle looks around the city, crossing the northern district's bridges, moving south into the fishing docks, and back to the East side of the river via the "City on the water" and Kings Island.

As dinner time approached, he ate a light dinner and set up to play another night. During the day, he found himself humming a tune he was remembering.  He thought he could both play and hum at the same time.  Perhaps this could make an interesting song this way. With mandolin in hand, he began to experiment with slow love songs which could have a hummed melody. Then humming became the harmony part. Several patrons sang along with the more familiar songs, others just listened.

Around sunset, Airith, Inwe, and Relsyn had entered the room and were sitting at a table. Taking a break, Wrinkle sat with them, listening to what happened in their day. 
Relsyn spent some good time in the library, coming up with some minor facts about the staff.
Inwe asked the others for advice about what to do at the wedding. She also mentioned she had been followed during the day, to the concern of the others. 
Airith just grinned and said he found a little business to pass the time.

As the night continues, Wrinkle will play into the wee hours of the morning, to keep the patrons happy.


----------



## Zachian (Sep 22, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith wakes up to streams of sunlight coming in the from the window.  It seems to be well into the day as the street is sounding busy with the hustle and bustle of city life.  Airith looks around but does not see Relsyn in bed or Smoke in the room.
_Must have went out when Relsyn left._
Snores can be heard from across the hall yet letting Airith know that Wrinkle is still here. Airith puts his clothes on and picks up some of his stuff before heading down to breakfest.  It appears the morning rush has come and gone.  There are a few customers sitting at tables sipping tea and talking.  Smoke is laying over by the corner of the stage again.  He twitches a bit.
_Silly dog, how can you sleep with all this noise._
Airith sits at the table closest to Smoke and waits for one of the barmaids to come his way.  
"Morning, what can I get you?"
"Just some bread, cheese and tea please."
She heads to the back kitchen and appears moments later with his food.  Smoke has realized that Airith is awake and sits next to his chair waiting for scraps.  
_I wonder how much the others have fed you already?_
Airith tosses a chunck of bread down for Smoke, who promptly begins chewing away.  Airith finishes his breakfest and sips his tea in silence.  He is thinking about his job tonight and the best way to get in and out unnoticed.  Airith puts a couple coins on the table and heads out the door.  Smoke follows him and they both head out for Tianna's store.
_Hope I can find what I'm looking for._
Airith has been thinking about ways to get in and out fast.  He figured if he had a vest or something he could put his lock picking stuff into he wouldn't have to waste time fumbling around with that box.  
He enters the store and see Tianna working away behind the counter.  It appears she is working on a jacket of some sort.  It might possibly be for the wedding but Airith can't quite tell how fancy it is.
"I'll be with you in a second.  I need to finish a couple more stitches."
"No hurry ma'am.  I was just looking for a vest my size."
"Well there are some over there but I don't think they'll fit.  Might also want to try over here by the halfling and childrens clothing.  There might be a nice looking vest in there."
Airith tells Smoke to wait outside and proceeds over to the adult clothing.  He carefully looks through the piles of clothing but doesn't find anything that either fits right or has pockets that fit his needs.  He then tries the halfling piles of clothes but doesn't find what he is looking for there either.  Tianna sets down her work and heads over to Airith.
"So what type of vest are you looking for?  Something fancy to wear under a jacket?  Lots of nice bright colors?"
"Actually I was looking for more of a working vest, one with some pockets on the front.  I was also looking for some light weight, dark clothing.  Nothing to constricting mind you, I still want to be able to move around easily."
Tianna gives him a funny look.  Airith isn't sure if its because she has figured what he is planning to use these clothes for or if she is just confused.
"Well, I have one more thing to work on after the jacket there.  It shouldn't take me to long to finish them both.  If you want I could sew some pockets into a vest you like after I finish with this other work of mine.  I made a few vests in preparation for the wedding and have extra material over here.  As for the light weight clothing, you can look over there in the work clothing.  It isn't nearly as nice as the fancy stuff, but the stitching is top notch and very durable."
"Sounds good.  I'll pick out a vest and see what I can find over there then."
Airith looks through the vests and finds a nice dark green one that shimmers a little in the light.  He tries it on and then sets it on the counter near the extra material.  He then heads over to the work duds and begins to look through the piles.  After a bit of searching and trying on some various different things Airith finally finds a pair of dark brown pants and shirt.  They're pretty light weight for work clothes but what does he care.  He heads over to the counter and sets them down next to the vest.
"You Halflings definitely have your own sense of style.  How many pockets do you want on the jacket?"
"I don't know, it looks like you could get four on there without to much trouble.  Two on each side, the top ones smaller than the bottom but both not to big.  Maybe a pocket on the inside too."
"Sounds good, do you need the pants and shirt taken in or hemmed?"
"No, they fit just fine thank you.  What do I owe you for everything?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 27, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Shortly after the sun rises, Relsyn rouses himself from Bed. He spends a moment at the wash basin wiping the sleep off his face with the icy water and the rough soap. He then turns toward his morning devotions. Distracted by the staff, he struggles with the ritual prayers but manages his way through them. Calling Jewel to him, he heads down the stairs for a quick breakfast.

Following breakfast, Relsyn picks his way through the city to the Church of St Macedone, stopping at a small stand to buy some shiny yellow apples (-2 pennies). Entering the Church he goes straight to the library, keeping his head bowed and eyes down as he passes through the large foyer.

"Good Morning, Foscil," Says Relsyn

"and to you." Replies Foscil, "What are your plans for today?"

"I thought I'd start on cataloging shelf 19, at least for the morning, then I may sit down and work through the dissertation, looking for spots to insert information about the use of intelligence in the campaign. Have you found anymore references to the Markume' ?"

"No, " mumbles Foscil, his head deep in a large old tome while he scribbles notes on a small scroll to the side.

Relsyn begins going through shelf nineteen, letting his mind clear and thoughts wander as it so often does while dealling with books--a kind of meditation. As he works, he sets aside a few misfiled books, such as The Training of Hippogriff Mounts and Hippogriffs in the Air,as he goes. His features evidence excitement when he comes across a book called, Spys and Spymasters. He notes the position of this book on another scroll and continues cataloging the shelf.

At midday break, he wanders off to a nearby park for lunch.


----------



## Zachian (Sep 28, 2005)

*Airith*

"Well the vest is going to be a little more expensive than normal, extra material and time.  The pants and shirt, to be honest, I am glad to see them go.  How about 5 crowns, and I'll throw in a belt for the pants."
"That sounds fine.  Should I figure on picking them up after lunch sometime?"
Airith hands her the 5 crowns.
"Better figure on late afternoon."
"O.K. I'll be back then, thanks."
Airith heads for the door and looks out over the square.  It is once again packed with people buying and selling whatever they have.
_I've got some time then.  I should see about a sachel or something for anything extra I might want to take along._
Airith makes his way across the mob of people looking for a small backpack or sachel.  He spends an hour or so looking over the merchandise everyone is selling but not seeing anything that he likes.  Instead of wasting even more time looking there he makes his way back to the Underplow and takes a load off.  He orders a light lunch with some ale and quietly eats it while listening to the chatter in the dining area.
After Airith finishes his lunch he heads upstairs and starts preparations for the job tonight.  He sets out his climbing gear and a majority of the thieving tools from his box.
_I think that should be enough.  If I take to much it is just going to make noise._
"Stay here Smoke, I'll be back in an hour or so."
Airith shuts the door and heads downstairs.
_I'll bet that outfitter shop has a sachel._


----------



## Zachian (Sep 29, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith once again sees the outfitter shop and makes his way in.
_Funny how there isn't a sign out front for this place.  I wonder if they want to keep a low profile?_
Airith waves to the owner as he enters and heads over to the backpacks and sachels.  Once again the security guards are watching him like a hawk.  Airith finds a sachel that will fit his needs and takes it over to the counter.
"Just the sachel today."
"O.K.  That will be 1 crown."
Airith hands him the crown and gives him a head knod as he heads for the door.

Airith enters Tianna's with his sachel over his shoulder.  It appears she is finishing his vest so Airith makes his way up and down the piles of clothing waiting for her to finish.  
"There we are, all done.  You should look fairly handsome at the party."
"Yes, thank you Tianna.  I hate to rush off but I have a few more things to do."
"O.K. dear, have a good day."
Airith waves as he heads out the door and back to the Underplow.
_Get back to the Underplow, take a nap, have some dinner, then change my clothes._


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 5, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Upon returning to the library, Focil asks how the morning went.

"Well, I believe. Shelf nineteen should take a week or so to finish. I found two books which may be to the point of my research, and six that were shelved incorrectly."

"I find some sections are catalogued worse than others. That is why this work needs to be done.  When you finish a shelf, take this chalk and initial the casement to tell me it was done. Thanks for your help."
That afternoon, Relsyn pulls the two books aside and reads deeper into them. The passages can be summarized by this information:


> Title: The exploits of Salix, and why he was so effective.
> - Dissertation in 3516 RY -copied times 3, Summary:
> Section on networking in enemy territory.
> It is little known that Saint Salix had many friends among the barbarians. He traveled greatly in the northern lands, and was welcome in many of the huts and tents of the indigenous people…
> ...


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 5, 2005)

*Airith, Wrinkle, and Relsyn*

Smoke is waiting for Airith at the door. One of the young cooks sees him and saunters over to Airith and Smoke. She says "he's pretty smart, isn't he" as she smiles at Smoke. Don't _want attention tonight.  _ "Yea, I guess so, for a dog."

Airith leads Smoke up to his room and apologizes to the dog "You are very smart, Smoke, she does not know the half if it." Smoke curls up on the floor and starts to twitch in that dog-dreaming way as Airith nods off himself.

Dinner that night is one of Underplow's specialties, roast pork in garlic, onion, and blue cheese. On the side are mashed potatoes with heavy cream and chives mixed in, along with the best of the winter vegetables (carrots and rutabeets.)

Relsyn arrives, rubbing his eyes. Shortly after, Wrinkle sits down and orders the house plate for dinner. They discuss what Relsyn found today in the library.


----------



## Zachian (Oct 5, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith wakes from his nap to the sounds of yelling and hollering in the streets.  Smoke not bothered by the noise twitches next to the bed in deep sleep.  Airith playfully pokes and puls at him until he wakes up.  The two roll around for a couple of minutes playfully poking and biting before heading downstairs for dinner.

Airith sees Wrinkle and Relsyn sitting at a table and heads over to join them.  They are both enjoying the house pork and talking.  Airith sits down and orders the house dinner.  As much as Airith would like to talk about what Relsyn discovered at the library he is preoccupied thinking about his little venture tonight.

"Airith, ...Airith are you listening?  I asked what you did today."
"What, oh sorry Relsyn.  I uh..., I went and picked up some new threads and then took a nap.  Any plans for this evening?"
relsyn replies, "Probably head back to the library unless something else come up."
Wrinkle whistles play here tonight.

Airith finishes up his dinner while Wrinkle and Relsyn discuss Relsyn's findings.  He excuses himself and heads upstairs with Smoke.  Airith first puts Smoke's saddle on him and then lays out what he wants to take along with him.  He changes his clothes and puts what gear he can in the pockets of the vest.  He also places his dagger along his back on his belt.  He picks up his sachel which he threw his climbing stuff and a few extra thieving tools he couldn't find a pocket for.  
_Look good enough to actually be a guest at a wedding.  At least a Halfling wedding._
Airith leaves the Underplow with a wave to Relsyn and Wrinkle.  The sun has almost set and it is begining to get dark.  The streets are busy but not to bad.  Airith quickly heads over to the Gold District.

The streets are much less busy here.  They usually are anyway but due to the wedding even more so.  Airith slowly crosses the last bridge before coming up to the house and looks up and down the street for anyone approaching.  When he thinks the coast is clear he and Smoke jump over the side and quietly make their way along the wall to the house.[Move Silently +9, Hide +10(Smoke would probably lower those)]

Airith find a good spot for Smoke to stay along the wall while Airith goes inside.
"You stay here until I get done.  If i'm not back by morning head back to the Underplow."
Airith attaches his climbing gear to his shoes and hands, and starts climbing the wall at the South-West corner.[Climbing +5(+3 and +2 from gear)]  Airith then drops down behind some bushes and pauses a couple minutes to see if anyone heard him and take off his climbing stuff.[Listen +7]
(Not sure what direction the house is sitting.  I figured the entrance would be to the East.)
_If everything goes to plan I can get in through one of the master bedroom windows, make my way to the den, find the ring and back out the way I came._


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 6, 2005)

*Inwe*

About the time Wrinkle, Relsyn, and Airith are starting dinner, Bee and Inwe are finishing up the dress details and making their way into the salon.

"oh my, the Youngstrom is a fine family. Certainly yes, they are fine! The senior Lord Youngstrom lives in the heart of the Hill. You will see it soon.  They have five children, each of whom live in their own palaces…"

"They throw the grandest parties, I'm told. Fine, regal, ostentatious parties. They are way up in The Game - that family. Perhaps at the top even. This wedding will be an Event, I tell you…"

"Gossip is, though, perhaps one of the younger Youngstrom lords had a 'doing' with a Fairweather. I am sure the two newlyweds to be are in love. But, you know, it is unusual for a family like Fairweather to marry so quickly at the top. Hmm, unusual that. Do you think the wedding is permitted, um, under some duress from the Fairweathers? Hmmm, well, dearie, I would not know. Little Bee just buzzes around here with Master Coffield…. Speaking of the Master, here he is."

In the salon, Coffield enters from another door, adjusting his sash. He looks up and smiles amicably.  He is in a white shirt with a fine red silk vest under a embroidered red jacket. His pants, matching the jacket, are perfectly pressed. A gold broach on his lapel has a fancy emblem. Its symbol was also on the gate, Inwe noticed as she entered, and must be the Fairweather family crest. He looks very noble and grandfatherly, at least for a human.

"Inwe, you are stunning. [She blushes a bit] Now it is time to be leaving, but I would request you call me Lord Fairweather for the evening. Some things these Gamy people just cannot take it too much change." He talks politely while they wait for his coach to be brought around. He is interested in her background, where she is from, what she likes to do, and the like, but is never prying when Inwe is reluctant to answer.

The coach arrives and Coffield helps Inwe in before entering, facing towards her, back to the front. He points out the beautiful stonework of some of the estate walls, sometimes naming the family, more often naming the architect or lead builder who designed them. North, then East, then North again, the driver of the coach advances along a line of coaches until he finds a particular place to pull into the line.

Inwe asks, "why can we not just drive up to the door now?"
"I forget you are unfamiliar with 'The Game' People in this city are absorbed in themselves and their status among the others.  Among the lower classes, this is ignored, but as ones wealth and status increases, so does the desire to be better than everyone else. I played the Game, too. But after my wife passed, I stopped trying and decided to enjoy what life offers rather than fighting to get more… I have been fortunate, as well - I am respected enough that no one has tried to eliminate me, rather they tolerate me as I am not a threat.
Anyway…
We get in line to enter after the less fortunate players, and before the high standing ones. I do not make waves, if I can help it."

The coach arrives about one half hour before the ceremony is scheduled to begin. As many as three hundred men and women are already in the great hall, as Lord Fairweather and Lady Inwe Galanodel are introduced by the butler.  All eyes turn their way, but Inwe holds perfectly still and hides the uncomfortable-ness from her face. The moment passes as the next couple are introduced.

Free to look around a little, Inwe notices that all the women wear white dresses. She is dressed much finer than most of the women, but some are close. As other couples are introduced, perhaps another fifty people, their clothes are progressively much nicer. Looking around some more, all the men are in red. Again, the status of the person appears to be a factor in how fine the clothes are, and the quality of the cloth. For both men and women, the richness of their clothes and adornments are far greater than most on the street she has seen could possibly afford.

During the latter arrivals, there appeared to be some twitter that Russell Manning Jr. dressed finer than his brother Albert. Some were agreeing that this was proper, and others thought this was a great affront to the leader of his family. Of course, most of the conversations were fairly quiet, but Inwe's excellent hearing picked out more than anyone suspected.

A fanfare marked the final arrivals. Four families, introduced with Youngstrom surnames enter and were brought up to the balcony overlooking the room. The Fairweather family was then introduced. 

Coffield leaned over and said "My brothers family -  the only chance they will get to rub elbows that high" He chuckled. "We will be seated for the wedding shortly now."


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 6, 2005)

*Airith*

Two guards are talking while walking in the streets north of The Hill. While they appear to be on high alert, they appear to be more alert and interested in who is in the coaches as they pass.  
"ooh that was the senior Goodwins. All fine tonight"
"Why do we get stationed up here tonight? All the fun will be down South of here" the other grumbles.

"What is that, boy and a dog..." The two begin to move toward the boy, but a passing coach distracted them.
"Only a boy, and not heading to the party. Let's head south, maybe we can catch a glimpse of the Queen's Carraige!"

"Yes! lead on"

[Airith makes it to the inside of the garden unnoticed further]


----------



## Zachian (Oct 7, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith patiently waits behind the bushes until he is sure no one heard him jump down.  He starts to approach the house but stops as thorns from the bushes begin to scratch his arms.  Rather than make noise trying to get between the bushes he takes a detour around the bushes and ends up approaching the house directly from the South.  He carefully creeps toward the house keeping a watchful eye towards the servants quarters on the other corner of the property.

One of the servants steps outside, to which Airith slowly lays down on the ground hidden by some bushes and other vegetation between him and the man.  The servant lights a pipe and begins smoking it, some laughter can be heard inside the quarters but no one else comes out to keep the man company.  
_While the cats are away, the mice will play.  Sounds like everyone is in their, or at least I hope so.  It would make this a lot easier._
Airith waits for the man to finish his pipe, which he does and then heads back inside.  He then heads for the house and looks around the corner at the gaurd house.  He can't quite see the guard but can faintly hear a snore or two coming from that general direction.  He then heads to the other side of the house and looks in one of the two windows.

It is a very nice looking master bedroom.  Tall ceilings with ornate tapestries on the walls, a grand four post bed, and very fancy furniture throughout.  It is hard to judge just how expensive everthing in there is but one could guess it is pretty darn pricey.
_Oh boy did I get lucky._
Airith spies the other window is open a crack and makes his way over.  He slowly opens the window a little wider.  A faint squeek comes from the hinges but not loud enough to carry very far.  Airith pulls himself up and nearly falls into the room.  He catches his balance and momentarily hangs with his top half inside and his legs dangling out.  He slowly falls to the floor and slides the rest of his body inside quietly.
_Nice going, make to much noise and it will be over before it begins._
Airith takes a moment to survey the room from the inside.  The tapestries and furniture are indeed fancy.  The linens on the bed and decorations around the room would probably feed several families for a long time.
_The owner of this place must make a pretty penny._
Airith checks the first door he sees.  It appears to be the ladies quarters just as he thought it might.  He moves to the next door and listens for a moment.  When he is sure that no one is around he moves to the wall on the far side and looks for a secret door. 
_Boy, is it nice to know the lay-out ahead of time.  I must thank that butler for the map of this place._
(Figure it is about 9:30)


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 7, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relsyn speaks with Wrinkle over a light dinner of bread and a bit of ham. He drinks his beer slowly. "I did see a reference to a staff that may or may not have been the one we are looking for."

He finishes his dinner and retires to his bedroom to spend a bit of time with Jewel and work on his dissertation.

In the morning he rises, spends an hour in devotions, and eats a liesurely breakfast of a plate of eggs flovored with some sort of hot spice. He walks over to the Church and enters the Library to talk to Foscil.

"Good Morning, Foscil, how are you."

Foscil Replies.

"I came across a passage last night in this book," He begins to locate the proper page, "that refers to a staff that may have been used by St Salix. It also mentions that this may be the same staff sometimes called the Elioim Staff. Isn't that still floating around Malta today?"


----------



## Zachian (Oct 8, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith looks for a secret door for a couple of minutes but doesn't see anything along the north-east wall of the bedroom.
_I know there is a den over here somewhere.  Maybe the entrance is in the hall._
Airith once again listens at the door.  He doesn't hear anything so he opens the door and looks down the hall.  It is a fairly wide hallway with bookshelves along the east wall.  Because it is so dark Airith has a hard time seeing much in the hallway.  He approaches the hallway shutting the door behind him.
_I could use some light but I don't know if I should.  Of course I am not going to find anything if I can't see._
Airith grabs his dagger along his back and quietly casts Light.  His dagger glows bright and Airith nervously looks down the hall.  The light is shining to the corner at the end of the hall but not much further.  He doesn't hear anyone coming so begins to look for an entrance to the den among the bookcases.  After a couple minutes of searching Airith finds a pull under a shelf in the bookcase next to the bedroom wall.  Airith pulls it slowly and the entire bookcase swings towards him.  He peers inside the room and sees a rectangular windowless room with bookshelves on either end and paintings on the other two walls.  There is a desk and chair at the far end of the room and two other chairs facing the desk.  The paintings on the walls look very expensive and so do the books as Airith takes a closer look at them.  Airith closes the bookcase after he makes sure there is a latch and gives the books along the south wall a quick lookover.
_At least I can leave the light on._
Airith heads over to the desk and takes a seat.  He looks through the drawers but doesn't find anything of interest.  Paper, pens, ink and various business papers with inventory and prices on them.
_He would probably keep it close, within arms reach._
Airith swivels the chair towards the bookcase behind the desk.  Airith takes a look at all the books and finds it strange that the books right in front of him are the only matching set.  Upon closer look he sees that they are not books at all but rather a solid piece of wood carved to look like a set of books.  Airith works with the books for a moment and opens the compartment by swing the panel up from the bottom.  Airith takes a look inside and sees a stack of letters, a small book, a pouch and a ring.


----------



## Zachian (Oct 9, 2005)

*Airith*

_I go through all the trouble of buying all this stuff and I didn't even need it._
Airith takes the ring, examines it, then places it in one of his vest pockets.  He is pretty sure it is the ring he is after.  If it isn't, it is at the very least a very nice forgery.  Airith next examines the stack of letters.  He begins to read through a few of the letters.
_Wow, I bet Relsyn hasn't read anything this juicy at the library.  I'll bet his wife probably didn't write these either._
Airith takes note of who the letters are addressed to, then places them back in the cubby.  He then takes the small book out.  It looks to be a diary full of juicy gossip and notes about various family and people throughout Malta.  Airith takes a few minutes to look through it then places it in his sachel to take along.  Airith then takes a look in the pouch to see several very nice gems and jewels.  He places them back in the cubby, closes it, then turns to the desk and takes out a sheet of paper, ink and pen.


> Dear sir,
> As you read this letter I would like you to keep a couple of things in mind.  You are not missing anything of great value.  I didn't take the gems or jewels, and the personal letters are all there.  Also, I haven't rummaged through the rest of the house to rob you blind.  I am simply taking the ring and the book.
> I am not going to say anything about what I have found here.  If you want it to stay that way I suggest you don't get any of the authorities involved or try to get revenge yourself.  If I feel that anyone is looking into the matter, your wife will be made aware of your stack of letters, and more so the other families in Malta will also be made aware.  I may not know much but of what I do know, about anyone involved in playing the Game, no one wants to be caught cheating on his wife.  And even if it isn't true the accusation itself would be enough to bring unwanted attention.
> Also by not telling anyone about your loss, the fact that you had a ring belonging to someone else will not be known to anyone.



_Hopefully this is enough to keep the law off my back._
Airith folds the letter and places it in the cubby with the letters and the pouch.  He closes it and tidies up the desk and swivel chair.  He cancels the Light spell on his dagger as he approaches the bookcase door and places it back in its sheath.  He listens for a while before opening the bookcase, seeing if anyone approaches and letting his nightvision readjust.  Airith opens the bookcase exits and quietly closes it behind him.  Just as he closes it he hears someone closing the front door and coming his way.  He quickly and quietly opens the bedroom door enters and closes it behind him.  He takes a look at the bedroom again looking for a place to hide.  He heads over to the Lady's quarters but before he can open the door he hears the footsteps just outside the room.  He heads over to the corner of the West wall turns and stands quietly as a young lady enters the room with a candle lighting her way.  

Airith isn't sure how to activate the ring that was given to him but he is concentrating on activating it now.  The young woman doesn't seem to be aware that she is being watched and takes the candle to the bedstand.  She moves rather slowly as she turns the bed down and prepares for her employers return.  She simply leaves when she is fiinished with her duties.  Airith takes a moment to regain himself.  His heart was pounded so loud he thought she would hear it for sure.  Once he feels ready he makes his way out the window, closing it partially and then making his way back to the corner wall where he had entered.  He crouches down and attaches his climbing stuff, careful not to make to much noise.  Airith doesn't hear anyone around so he makes his way over the wall and down the other side.  Smoke is patiently waiting for Airith and gives him a big lick as Airith gets to the ground.  Airith quickly removes his climbing gear again and puts it back in the sachel.
"Let's get out of here."
Airith and Smoke make there way back the way they came.  Once they reach the bridge Airith peeks his head over but doesn't see anything up or down the street.  Both Smoke and Airith hop over and Airith climbs on Smoke.
"O.K. boy, let's head back to Under's."
Airith starts to sing an old Halfling drinking song, while partially slouched forward in the saddle.  Smoke slowly makes his way back to the Underplow.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 14, 2005)

*Inwe*

As the hall clock chimed five-thirty, the doors to the next hall opened. The room everyone was standing in, to Inwe's eyes, seemed huge and posh. Looking through the open doors, the room beyond was two orders of magnitude richer and finer than any she has seen. Silk banners and tapestries hang down from a beautifully arched great hall. Gold leaf and silver inlay cover even the smallest  and most insignificant furnishings of the room. There, there is a seat for everyone at one of the five tables arranged to face a center isle.

Opposite of the arrival order, the most important families are let in the hall first, save for the proudly strutting hosts on the balcony. Women in white, men in red, it reminded Inwe of the time she shot a large buck in the snowy winter - blood on pure white. Of course that was to feed the community, not to show off…  Inwe was brought back to the moment when Coffield took her arm gently and led her into the hall.

Fine wine was set at each seat. "To make the enjoyment of the event even better," Coffield said, "and to keep the mood light."  It took half an hour to seat everyone, and again, some astonishment was shown when Russell Manning Jr. had the audacity to take a seat higher than his brother.

The head families came in last, and arranged themselves for the ceremony on the raised dais at the head of the room. 
"Unlike common weddings, this time the bride will enter first, as her position is lesser than her fiancé's." Coffield whispered to Inwe.  Just as he said, the bride came out of a side room and headed toward the dais. Her dress was the most deep Navy with white embroidery, white beads, and pearls sewn in fine intricate patterns. Many nods of approval and clucks of admiration were signaled to her as she passed down the isle.

The groom entered with trumpet fanfare and great applause. His suit was spun gold, fine as silk, and almost luminescent under the great chandeliers hanging from the overhead beams. Under the coat, he wore a vest of silver, or was it mithril!  He approached the front, and climbed the stairs.
What followed was a very unusual ceremony of exchanges between families: promises made and vows spoken. The groom promised to accept her, in her lowly estate, and raise her to the lofty heights only his family could provide. She, in turn, had to vow to increase his family, never dishonor him or any of his family, as well as obey his every word.

After the final words were said, everyone relaxed a bit, and chatted before dinner was served.  "You know, I had to do this ceremony, too. Mostly for pomp and show. My late wife, ELI bless her, was wonderful. But, those promises are only bound to be enforced if the wedding was arranged, not for those who really love each other" Coffield explained.

"Can anyone even move without having a rank or proper place?"
Coffield chuckled, "No, I'm afraid not."

"Then how can anyone improve themselves, or adjust to a higher place?"
"Oh, with enough money, one can earn an uppance. As Master  Manning showed tonight, one can just assume it. If everyone else agrees, it is so. Perhaps it is earned by blackmail, also known as 'Influence.' Perhaps by 'charm,' meaning charisma and earning a following or leading a guild."

"Can someone get it by theft - like some precious object? Say, your family emblem there?"
"No, not really. There are several kind of trophies, but the trophies themselves are not the source of the Status, just the flower that blooms on the thorn branch."

The former conversation was started over the entrée. The first course was a fresh fruit salad, with apples, nuts, berries, and cream! None of these grow in the springtime, thought Inwe. With Lord Fairweather on her right, Inwe was adjacent to another woman, very ornately adorned. She chimed in as she overheard their conversation.

"Sorry to have overheard your charming conversation, my dear. My name is Lady Bosun. By the way, you look stunning. I never knew that such plain clothes could be absolutely overpowering in this crowd. And your youthfulness only adds to the glow surrounding you."

IG: "Thank you. My name is …"
CF: "Lady Galanodel" chimed in Coffield. "My guest for the evening"

LB: "How wonderful. I see you are new here. I hope you are enjoying this party. This is one to remember. Lady Goodwin is gorgeous, over there. And, Lord Cruz, yes over there at the table in front of us, always a charmer. …"
IG: "I noticed everyone here seems to be keenly aware of how he sits in comparison to everyone else. How do you fit in here, Lady Bosun?"

LB: "Actually, quite poorly. I am here because I married down a bit. I just don’t have the influence or charm to move higher. I envy those who so easily carry their influence upward. Oh, I am sorry. Understand I would not have said that but for you are a foreigner here."

IG: "I understand." Inwe reassured her.

LB: "So, dear, how did you meet Lord Fairweather?"
IG: "We meet quite accidentally, actually. He was so kind to invite me. So what does it feel like to live so worried about status?"
LB: "Worried? Oh not at all. Everyone knows the Fairweathers. They are so respected, honest, kind. I am sure he could find a guest anywhere - he is so distinguished.  Why do you think he invited you?"
IG: "You are correct, he is kind and distinguished. When I met him, we got to talking. As a visitor here, he was trying to explain more about the city. That brought us to the wedding, and he invited me."
LB: "Where was that?" Lady Bosun pried.
IG: "In a nearby tavern - he was sitting at the table next to me. He …"
CF: "I saw she was a lonely young woman, and I wanted someone to talk to. Something I do not get much of here"
LB: "Where were you from, Lady Galanodel, before arriving here?"
IG: "Among my kin, for a while. I spent a few years on my own in the wilderness North of here. Mostly, I stayed near the forests of my youth."
LB: "But surely, you cannot be over ... hmm, eighteen years?"
IG: "Yes, in human years, I would be about seventeen."
LB: "Human years? How many winters have you seen?
IG: " Really, not that many. only one hundred twenty one."
Lady Bosun gasps, as do the apparently ten other people in adjoining tables: front, back, and on each side.

It is silent around Inwe, aside from a very nice conversation with Coffield Fairweather about the elven art and crafts in his home. Dinner was marvelous - green salad, followed by peahen in wine sauce with potato mash and carrots, a fine gravy with almonds, and a lime pie that Inwe thought wonderful.

After dinner, the tables were cleared and quickly removed from the room. Chairs were brought in, and an chamber group began playing quiet conversational music. At one point, Lord Coffield Fairweather was called away for a few minutes by a servant, but returned in short order.  Finally, as the dancing began in full swing, Coffield pulled Inwe aside…
" Lady, I am old, and getting tired. If you wish, I will stay a while longer, but if you have no argument, may I escort you back to my home?"
"Of course," Inwe agreed.

It was dark, perhaps 11:30pm, when Inwe left with Coffield. Having given the carriage  leave to return, they walked quietly back to Fairweather Hall. Inwe prepared to leave, but Bee was there ready to pamper her some more.
"Oh my, lady dear! You must not go, please stay. We let the guards have the night off, and have no one to take you back to the other side of the river tonight. I assure, all will be well here"
"Well, I should be getting back,[pauses] but you are right, I should not travel the unknown roads this late at night alone. Where can I sleep?"

After Coffield bid Inwe a good night, Bee led Inwe back to the lady's chamber. She left a candle and wished Inwe a good night.

Late that night, when Inwe was deep in her trance, there was pounding at the door. Coffield answered the door himself, and then left immediately.

After leaving a note thanking Coffield for a very nice evening, Inwe headed back to the Underplow early the next morning.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 14, 2005)

*Together*

At dinner the next day, Inwe was sitting at the table when Relsyn returned, followed by Wrinkle. After drinking some ale, Inwe noticed Airith returning from some task, smiling broadly.

Shortly after this, Bee hustles into the Underplow, looks frantically around, then spots Inwe.
"Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Ohhhhhh, Nooo" she sobs.
"Lady Inwe, please you must help! Master Coffield left early this morning, taken by the guard! Oh-me-oh-my! I can not believe this is happening…"

It takes a glass of wine and some soothing talk from Relsyn and Inwe to settle Bee down enough to make introductions and get a story out of her.  It seems that a lord Snively was murdered some time after the wedding was winding down. It happened at his home, north of the Bastion Monument. Master Coffield had had heated words at the wedding, and was heard to say "I'll beat you at your silly game." 

Be explains, "Now he is held as a suspect. There is no way Master Coffield could order or do so malicious an act, no no no no… why would he take the ring, anyway, and leave a note? Silly."


----------



## Zachian (Oct 14, 2005)

*Airith*

"Why don't we discuss such matters in a more private setting."
Airith hops from his chair and makes his way over to the bar area.  Underplow is serving drinks and keeping his customers happy with his usual chit-chat and greetings.  Airith grabs him by the shoulder and whispers in his ear.
Under, "Sure use it, yes by all means.  I'll have your dinner held until your say so."
Airith motions for everyone to make there way over to the private dining area.  He opens the door and waits as everyone enters.  Inwe and Relsyn are still trying to calm Bee down, Wrinkle takes a seat and looks on with sympathetic eyes.  Airith makes a sweep of the people in the bar but no one seems overly interested in the group.
"Now we can discuss things more openly.  Under will keep people out of here for us and none of this needs to be heard outside these walls."
Airith makes his way to the table and climbs up on a chair to talk with the others.
"Last night I was hired to take a ring from a house and return it to its former owner.  Or so my employer said.  Everything went fine and I returned the ring this morning and received payment.  The person I returned it to made no mention of the murder or arrest which I find interesting.  As for the note that was left behind, I left it in hopes that the authorities would not get invloved and the matter would be dropped.  Apparently that isn't the case.  Bee does Master Coffield have a butler by the name of Ackland?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 15, 2005)

*Bee*

"Sob, sob, sniff... No, he did not. [hicup, snif] It was just me and Dwayne, the butler, gardener, and he also served as coachman. We hire others to do odd jobs, but Master Coffield liked to live simply."

Wrinkle asks "who is Ackland?"


----------



## Zachian (Oct 15, 2005)

*Airith*

"Ackland was the man that hired me.  He said his master's ring was stolen and wanted it returned.  I agreed to retrieve the ring for him and returned it this morning.  He made no mention of there being a murder or Master Coffield's arrest.  It makes me wonder exactly who hired me and what is going on.  I take it I can trust everyone here not to talk to anyone about this.  If it gets out that I talk about jobs to others it will be hard to find any work at all, not to mention previous employers may come looking to make sure I never talk again."


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 17, 2005)

Bee looks at Airith, "Did he do it? Can you help Master Coffield?"

Airith looks startled, forgetting Bee was not part of the group, but regains his composure. "I do not know what he has done, I just know ... nothing."

Bee turns to Inwe, "But, surely you can account for Master Coffield's time after the wedding! [snif snif] I know he did not leave after I left him in his suite door. The bell in the kitchen and in my room rings when anyone comes in or out of the house. I woke up when the master left with the men at the door. He was not a suspect then, or he wold have been arested by soldiers."

Airith asks "who was murdered again? and when was he murdered? oh, and where?"

"Ummm, I don't know,really. A delivery man stopped by to deliver the bread for breakfast, and asked me if I heard about the murder of Lord Snively. Awful man, lots of people hate him. I said 'no, but good riddance' and then he said that Master Coffield was being held as a suspect! That scared me. ... I remember him saying that it was after the wedding - it must have been because he also said it was in his garden. That's right."


----------



## Tinuviel (Oct 17, 2005)

*Inwe*

"I can certainly account for his presence at the wedding.  I was with him the whole time." Turns to Airith.  "How do you choose your work?  Should you not be more sure ahead of time what the outcome will be?"


----------



## Zachian (Oct 18, 2005)

*Airith*

"How am I suppose to know that someone is going to kill a guy?  I am not even sure it is the man I stole the ring from, it's just that Bee mentioned Coffield saying something about a ring and a note.  Most of my jobs are retrieval or delivery, I can't say how they are going to go until I get there."
Airith gains some of his composure.
"Besides it's already done.  Inwe if you can vouch for Coffield's whereabouts after the wedding, than I believe they will release him.  If they don't release him you can be sure that someone in the upper crust of society has something to do with this.  Maybe Bee and Wrinkle or Relsyn should go with you.  I could come but Halfling's have a hard time being heard sometimes."


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 19, 2005)

Bee: "Oh good. He is being held at the district jailhouse. We can meet the investigator there. Oh thank you Inwe!  Let's go now."


----------



## Zachian (Oct 20, 2005)

*Airith*

[sblock]Airith sits at the far end of the table looking at everyone.  Wrinkle sits to his right halfway down the table deep in thought.  Inwe and Relsyn are reassuring Bee that all is well to Airith's left.  Airith himself has a strange dark feeling like something is creeping in.  He looks down at his hands and sees his ring of hiding is glowing a deep red.  Airith says nothing and the group doesn't seem to notice.  

A dark evil begins to creep into Airith's very being.  He can't stop it, it just continues to overcome him no matter how hard he tries to resist.  He has no control of his body or anything else the darkness has taken.  He just sits and waits for the darkness to finally seep into his head and then he has no control at all.

Airith leaps up and stands on the chair.  Everyone looks at the sudden comotion and then colorful lights spring from Airith's direction.  Wrinkle falls backwards, chair and all, with a loud thud to the floor.  Relsyn and Bee fall forward slouched on the table, unconscious.  Inwe blinks for a moment but is otherwise unaffected.  Airith lunges at Inwe, short sword ready.  The chair falls to the floor with Airith atop of Inwe.  Airith's sword leaves a deep cut across Inwe's chest, Airith finishes Inwe by driving his sword deep into Inwe's stomach becoming lodged in the chair underneath her.  Smoke is attacking Inwe's badger as Relsyn's raven is flying and squawking in the rafters above.  Airith takes out his dagger and cuts Bee's throat easily.  Wrinkle begins to moan as he stands up, steadying himself with the table in hand.  Airith uses Relsyn's chair as a stepping stool to get himself up on the table and leaps for Wrinkle.  Wrinkle feelinga bit steadier, sees Airith out of the corner of his eye and throws Airith to the wall.  Airith lands against the wall with a jolt abd slides down to the floor.  He quickly gets up, grabbing his dagger as he does, and attacks Wrinkle again.  

The battleax hits true and Airith slumps to the floor.  Airith looks up at the rafters, he cannot hear anything but sees the raven flying circles above him.  Darkness is eating away at what he sees until only the darkness remains.  It is cold now, his chest is heavy.  Airith is dead.

Of course I'm kidding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 25, 2005)

Wrinkle barks out a laugh as Airith jumps up with a start. He must have dozed off.

_"Whoa! How did that happen?"_ Airith thinks to himself. Out loud he says "I had the most bizare experience! I must have drifted off. [to Bee] Sorry, I really do want to help."

Inwe scowles at Airith, but continues to comfort Bee. "Of course, I will go right now to vouchaffe for Lord Fairweather. And certainly, Mrs. ... Bosun can do the same!"

"Oh heavens, yes! Let's go right now. I will ask Dwayne to run and get Lady Bosun when we go in." Sniffing, Bee looks expectantly at Inwe, who stands up and prepares to follow.

Wrinkle, interested in the events of the past evening, prepares to follow. Pack on broad shoulder and lute on his back, he is ready as Inwe finishes giving Cildar some bread crusts.

"Are you all coming?" Inwe asks. Wrinkle nods. ...


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 25, 2005)

Quickly finishing off a bit of cheese, Relsyn wipes the breadcrumbs from his beard-- no wait, his stubble, and quickly follows the group. He calls softly to Jewel, and the Raven flutters down from the rafters and perches on his shoulders.

Still steading Bee slightly with his right hand, he steps out into the cool morning air.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 25, 2005)

Shrugging, Airith follows out the door. He runs back in and whispers something to Underplow, and then runs out again to the waiting group.

Bee climbs up into a carriage. The driver smiles sadly and gives Inwe a hand up as well. Airith and Relsyn fit onto the opposite seat. Wrinkle closes the door before climbing up to the drivers seat next to the kind looking older man.

Wrinkle whisays "Wrinkle at your service" and nods that all are ready.

The coach makes its way along the main street, across the bridges to The Kings Island, between the pristine conic towers and the Palace-Keep, and into the Water district. Across another set of bridges and the coach finally stops at a large granite block building, imposing and square. Everyone gets out of the coach, and Bee directs Dwayne to talk to Lady Bosun.

Now that everyone is standing in front of the door, no one seems to know what to do next...


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 28, 2005)

The group walks into the jailhouse together. The outside is sturdy and functional - the interior is plush and comfortable. At the front desk, a man with a stern face and almost no nect looks at the group. Bee approaches and addresses him.

"Hello, Sir. [he nods] We are here to speak with Lord Fairweather, and hopefully gain his release."

"I can let you talk to him. As for release, the master Warden has to tell me to let him out. Not you."

"Oh, goodness. That is fine. May we see him?"

* The guard stands and motions for the group to follow him into the back. 
* He opens a locked door with a key from his belt, lets everyone through.
* Another guard looks at you all as the first guard says "They're to see Lord Fairweather."
* The guard returns to the entry,locking the door again behind him.
* The other guard leads on... Up a flight of stairs and through another locked door, you enter into a very nice salon.
"Wait here" the guard says. He goes to a short hall, finds a door and knocks. A muffled "Enter" is followed by the guard opening the door and speaking to the occupant. A second or two later, the guard shows Coffield into the room and leaves into a small coffee room of the salon (he begins reading "prison guard weekly" and sips his coffee)

"Master Coffield, how are you!" Bee can hardly restrain herself, she is so glad to see him. "Have they hurt you? Are you scarred?" Giving his a quick once over she says "Goodness, it looks as though you had a perfect nights sleep - not like the rest of us!"

Coffield smiles. "I am perfectly fine. I do not know what this is about, but I assure you I am fine. Inwe, nice to see you again. I am sorry I was not there to properly wish you well and thank you for a wonderful evening."
After about ten minutes of hurried discussion about the actual events of the evening, the group pretty much knows what happened to Coffield. 
* The wedding was "A tedious bore that was only brightened by Inwe's presence."
* He was called away for a few minutes when Snively wanted to 'borrow' a lot of money. He was in desparate need for something or other. Of course Coffield refused, Snively said he would 'get Coffield,' and Coffield replied he was not afraid of his threats you'll be dead before your plots touch me. Of course, Coffield was being figurative he assures the group.

* "At about three in the morning, the bell rang. I was informed of Snively's murder. The guard / investigator said 'you were overheard threatening him' to which I said 'it could have been interpreted that way, but it was not a threat.' The investigator requested I go with him overnight just in case. I did not want to make it hard on him, so I came.'"

"But you are in jail" Bee burst out, nearly in tears again.
"It is not like the commoner jail - come look." He leads on to his cell.

The "Cell" is more like a beautiful inn suite. There is a couch, a nice bed, a table (with juice, fresh bread, fruit, and breakfast meats on a large plate), and a fireplace warming all within.

"I will meet with the investigator in a little while. I am sure there is no problem. However, this delay bothers me. I feel I am being kept out of the way of something. Usually the person in here is let go the next morning, especially when there is so little evidence..."

Bee has been looking around. "Oooh Goodness. When Geoffry, my son, was in trouble, his prison cell was cold, dark, rat filled... [she shudders] I thought that is where they brought you!"

Coffield laughs, and turns back toward the salon...


----------



## Zachian (Oct 28, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith follows Coffield into the salon.  "Mr. Coffield, do you mind if I ask you a couple questions?  Bee mentioned something about a ring and note when you were arrested.  I was wondering what, if anything, you have heard about these things?"
Airith takes a seat at one of the nice looking chairs in the room.
"Do you know a Mr Ackland, he is a butler for one of the families in the area?  Is it possible someone might be trying to frame you for something, is there reason to worry someone is at your home, possibly planting evidence?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 31, 2005)

"First, let me have your names. Inwe, here I know..."
Everyone introduces themselves to Lord Fairweather.

To ariith, "Well, now. Keeping me out of hte way...That is a possibility I had not thought about. I really doubt the investigator will go to my house. Hmmm, if I am to take the blame, and he is in on it, that is a possibility. But not likely."
"Perhaps you and Bee can look, make sure nothing is changed or suspicious...?"
"Mr. Ackland is known to me. He is chief steward of the Ballard family. They live up near the Snively's. As for the ring and the note - it appears there was a robbery, and the robber left a note. While notes are not common, these kinds of thefts are. The families think any trifle they can take from each other is a prize. I suspect there is no connection to the murder. But, I only know what you do. There was a note that told of a stolen - or returned - ring."

At this time, the locked door opens and a tall, bedraggled, man walks in yawning. He looks at each of you, then turns to Coffield.
"Lord Fairweather, I must ask you to stay another day while the investigation continues."

"Why, may I ask, am I being detained? This is rediculous."

"I agree, sir. There are no grounds to hold you, other than my superior, (whispered) who works directly for the Queen (end whispered),told me to."

"And what is the status of the investigation?"

"I am not allowed to say, sir." The investigator whispers something into Wrinkle's ear, and Wrinkle smiles and walks over to the coffee room with the guard in it. He pulls out his ocarrina, and begins to talk to the guard - something about the coffee can not hold a candle to true Dwarven coffee. He clanks around filling a cup with coffee and filling the door with his clanking presence.

"Do you happen to have a new warehouse being built?" [Coffield nods] 
"Have you heard from the manager building it anytime recently?"
Coffield thinks, then whispers "three weeks ago"
Loudly he says "I can not say anything about the case, I told you."
Quietly "Lord Snively also used that crew, did you know that? He has several properties in the city. Your property drew his attention last week. He visited the site himself." Coffield gives a little start.
"Apparently was needed out of the way. I know it was not you, but with you here, I can draw out more information."
"You, sir, are still the number one Suspect! How could I tell you what this is about. You already know!" With that, he calls the guard, who opens the door to the stairs again, and he storms out.

"What was that about coffe I heard? Guard, can we get a few cups in here please?"


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 31, 2005)

Wrinkle returns, carrying four mugs of coffee, and the guard carries in two more. He mutters something bit appologetic about the coffee and returns to the side room.

Bee gets up imediately and fetches some milk and sugar from the room and serves everyone. While she is doing that, Coffield begins to talk.

"Well, I know none of you except Inwe, and her for only an evening. But, it seems I have little choice to trust you. Can I?" Everyone nods, or just stares at him.

"I need some help. It looks like I am being restrained from finding out something. Can I ask you all to help me. I need two htings for now.
First - can you go with Bee and make sure my home is secure? You may use the guest house for as long a necessary, while in my service.
Also, I indeed have a warehouse being built. It is out of the city a ways to the NorthEast. Dwayne can drive you there, or give you directions, as you like. Find out why Lord Snively was there. That snake was nosey and irksome, but rearely trouble for me. But now... He is dead, and I am restrained. Could you investigate for me?"

He looks to the group for an answer, while sipping some really excellent coffee.


----------



## Zachian (Oct 31, 2005)

*Airith*

"Perhaps we could help each other out.  I don't know if my colleagues will agree with me or not but, if we do these things for you, maybe you could repay us with some information about the families here in Malta.  I can assure you that anything you tell us would be confidential.  I can also assure you that none of us had anything to do with Snively's death."


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 1, 2005)

*Lord Coffield Fairweather*

"Sounds fair. Time is pressing, we need action fast. How about for the rest of you?"
He looks solmnly at the rest of the party.


Wrinkle nods his agreement.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 3, 2005)

*Relsyn*

Relyn takes a sip of coffee as he examines examines Fairweathers face.

[SENSE MOTIVE +6]  Try to Determine if Fairweather is bluffing.


At last Relsyn speaks, "I will aid you. I for one could use quarters more comfortable than those provided by the order. If it is agreeable to all, I will accompany Bee back to your estate... Perhaps, in light of this recent violence we should stay together?

Reslyn steeples his fingers in front of his face and looks at the rest of the group.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 3, 2005)

Relsyn senses Fairweather is genuine, and a bit taken aback by his current situation.

Inwe agrees to help "If I can, I will help. I am not sure what I could do, though. I do have a badger though." she smiles meekly.

[sblock]
while everyone is sitting around the warm, compfortable lounge, Wrinkle has this overpowering urge to break something. It starts small, then grows into this driving need, a craving, a drive to throttle someone.

_Bee is weak - a sniveling blob of goo. _A perfect target. perhaps no one will notice. He stands, walks around behind her, and rests is mammoth handsaround her neck. quickly, he tightens his grip. _Good, not a peep._ Her eyes pop, her tounge turns blue. When he releases her, she is most definitely dead.

The urger grows. nobody noticed. Good. next is Inwe. he walks behind her and gives a quick pop to her neck - right at the base. He knows immediately that her neck is broken.

Well, that was easy. Airith is sitting there, so small and vulnerable. He whips out a battleaxe and cleaves him in two. no problem.

The guard walks out of the coffee room. one SWISH and the guard is taken care of.

Coffield - a dagger.
Relsyn, a book to the head.

With a thump and crash, Wrinkle wakes up when his coffee mug hits the floor and breaks. Everyone is still thinking, or responding to Fairweather. _Whoa, that was wierd._
[/sblock]


----------



## Zachian (Nov 3, 2005)

*Airith*

Airith jumps a little when the mug crashing to the floor.  
"If you feel you are safe here, we will head back to your estate and look around with Bee.  After we have looked around we can then head over to your warehouse and look around there.  Is there anyone we should talk to specifically?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 4, 2005)

Relsyn stands as the mug crashes, then begins to clean it up.

Finishing this task, he says, "I agree with Arith. Lets head back to the Estate and get Bee settled."


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 7, 2005)

Somewhat relieved that she is doing something, Bee gets ready to leave.

Inwe stands and prepares to leave as well. Coffield aproaches her and says,"I am glad to see you again. I am so sorry to have not properly said farewell this morning, but... such is life.  Your friends are an interesting bunch, but just the kind of group I need right now. Eli works in mysterious ways."

"How can we help get you out?" Inwe asks.

"I will be released. The investigator made it clear that I am not really a suspect."

"Well, um, I guess I will see you later. Right?"

"Count on it."

The group gathers itself at the door and calls for the guard. He comes and opens the door and lets you through.  

Outside, Wrinkle says "I will goo to the construction site."
Inwe volunteers to go with Bee to the house, as she has been there before.


----------



## Zachian (Nov 8, 2005)

*Airith*

"Relsyn, where do you want to go?  I seriously doubt that anything will happen during the day but I don't like people venturing out with out some back-up.  Not that I don't think you couldn't handle yourself Wrinkle.  So if you go with Bee, I'll head out of town with Wrinkle.  Or the other way around if you prefer."


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 11, 2005)

Relsyn rubs his hand across the light beard on his face.
"In light of the recent violence, I think it wise we stay together. Why don't we go back to the estate with Bee and check things out, then we can proceed from there."


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 16, 2005)

As no one else speaks up, the group trots off to the south and enters the Fairweather estate.  Bee leads everyone to the side door and into the kitchen.

A few minutes later Dwayne comes in. "Lady Bosun's talking to the investigator. I spect he'll be let go soon."

After catching Dwayne up to speed, the Airith, Relsyn, and Wrinkle sit at the small table off to the side of the kitchen. Bee, Dwayne, and Inwe head out into the house. Shortly after, Inwe returns. "Everything is as I left it, I think. I did not notice any changes"

Bee and Dwayne finsh their rounds and return about half an hour later. "Oh goodness, me o my. I forgot to offer something... Ale, wine, water?" After filling each order, she continues...
"Someone was in here, but I could find nothing missing or added. Whoever it was was subtle. Perhaps the master's desk is missing something, but I don't think so."

Dwayne says "I will gladly drive whoever wants to go over to the new warehouse site. We have some day left - we can have a late dinner when we return."


----------



## Zachian (Nov 17, 2005)

*Airith*

"That sounds good.  I'll volunteer to go see the warehouse."
Airith gathers up himself and heads over to the door.
"I wish I knew what was going on.  This game Malta plays just isn't for me."


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 25, 2005)

Sipping his wine thoughtfully, Relsyn says, "Arith, Why don't you check out the area where she thinks someone was in the house, perhaps your trained eye can catch something she missed."


----------



## Zachian (Nov 25, 2005)

*Airith*

"Sure, I can do that.  Bee, why don't you show me to the office and I'll have a look at the desk."
Airith takes off his cloak and lays it over Smoke.  He follows Bee to the office and takes a look around.  (Search +6, Spot +7)
"Thank you Bee, if I find anything I'll let you know."  Feeling that Airith will be fine, Bee heads back out to the rest of the group.  Airith looks carefully at the room and then heads to the desk.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 28, 2005)

Airith searches the area pointed out by Bee. Indeed, the papers seem in order. In fact, Airiths trained eye notices that the desk is perfectly in order. Very unusual, and very likely that someone systematically read the papers and tried to put them down casually to make it look normal.* but really, no one leaves every paper in order. I have never seen that.* Reading the papers on the bottom first, he finds assorted letters directing people to purchase some land, design and build the new warehouse, and directions for moving some manufacturing to the building when it is done. (It looks like the building will be for drying, processing, and storing spices that come from ships. It also will house some valuable products.)

His eye also catches some red clay on the floor under the desk. Bee keeps a spotless house, and this looks different than what is just out the window or on the property.

Finding nothing added, Airith returns to the group and reports what he finds. "The desk has definitely been searched quite carefully. Also, ths mud was under the desk. Doesn't look like from the immediate area."

Bee, a little embarased about the mud, agrees that it is fresh and was NOT there before.

Airith returns to his gea at the door and says, "Lets get over to the site. I am curious to see it.

Wrinkle stands at the door as well, arms crossed and stroking his beard. He touches his battleaxe shaft and suddenly returns back to the conversation.

"Dwayne has the horse and wagon ready." Airith, Wrinkle, and Relsyn, and Inwe...


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 2, 2005)

Relsyn rubs a hand over the stubble on his face, and examines the mud.

"Does anyone recognize this mud as being odd or distinct?"


----------



## Zachian (Dec 2, 2005)

*Airith*

"I think it is just ordinary red clay.  Probably an oversight of the intruder, so used to it on his feet didn't think about leaving it behind.  I don't know how useful it is to us.  Even if we find te area the red clay is from we would still have to find the person."
Airith pats Smoke's head.
"Why don't we go up to the warehouse and wait to discuss everything until tonight."


----------



## Zachian (Dec 18, 2005)

Airith looks around as he exits the house.  
[sblock]
_What was that!_
Airith looks closer at what he thought was a man running from one tree to another.  Airith keeps his eye on the tree and tries to see if anyone is actually there.  A man in dark atire steps out from behind the tree and launches an arrow at Airith.  Airith quickly dodges it and tries to cast Magic Missile at the man but it doesn't seem to work.  No missiles or anything spring forth.  Instead Airith looks up to see a red bloddy crater where the man used to be.
_Dang!_
Airith approaches the red bloody crater and has a look around.
_Boy what a mess._
He looks up to see two men also in dark looking at him.  They seemed momentarily stunned and aren't sure what to do.  Airith makes no hesitation and tries to launch another Magic Missile spell at them.
[h2]BAM[/h2]
Airith is now a red bloody crater.[/sblock]
_Dang, where did that come from._


----------

